# December 2019 invites -189



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

For singles who are waiting to get their foot in. Share thoughts, comments and expectations


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> For singles who are waiting to get their foot in. Share thoughts, comments and expectations


What you reckon how many invites would be in December 2019 when new points system commence. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> haroon154 said:
> 
> 
> > For singles who are waiting to get their foot in. Share thoughts, comments and expectations
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> kingof.roses said:
> 
> 
> > What you reckon how many invites would be in December 2019 when new points system commence.
> ...


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> kingof.roses said:
> 
> 
> > What you reckon how many invites would be in December 2019 when new points system commence.
> ...


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

NB said:


> haroon154 said:
> 
> 
> > That’s the height of optimism , is all I can say
> ...


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

kamskans said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that is way of the mark. ISCAH with all their experience have themselves been predicting 1000 a month.
> ...


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> haroon154 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I think 70 pointers now won't have a chance, even if they are single, after November
> ...


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I think the change would be advantageous for singles already having 75 points and above at the moment. Even though the number of applicants currently at 80 and 85 points are high, majority of them have a partner, who is not skilled or with good English. So when the point change happens, singles at 75 points now will beat most 80 pointers and will be on the same level as most 85 pointers. Only a very few people at 80 and 85 points will gain either 5 or 10 points. 

That being said, the single applicant's won't have the said advantage unless DHA increases the number of invites post November round. If the invites still sit at low numbers, then people already in the system with 80 or 85 points will get the invites first.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> I think the change would be advantageous for singles already having 75 points and above at the moment. Even though the number of applicants currently at 80 and 85 points are high, majority of them have a partner, who is not skilled or with good English. So when the point change happens, singles at 75 points now will beat most 80 pointers and will be on the same level as most 85 pointers. Only a very few people at 80 and 85 points will gain either 5 or 10 points.
> 
> That being said, the single applicant's won't have the said advantage unless DHA increases the number of invites post November round. If the invites still sit at low numbers, then people already in the system with 80 or 85 points will get the invites first.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Agree and its not only points matters but also ranking matters. 
For example 
Applicant A. 85 points single 
B 85 points include skill partner 
C 85 points with competent English 
D 85 points neither skill nor competent English 
A & B will get invite first based on the ranking according to legislation. 


Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kingof.roses said:


> Agree and its not only points matters but also ranking matters.
> For example
> Applicant A. 85 points single
> B 85 points include skill partner
> ...


So will there be a pro rata even within each points also ?
If not then, all places may be taken up by single and skilled partners only at that point stage

If they do these tricks, they will make a mess of the system by complicating it beyond comprehension 
Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Agree and its not only points matters but also ranking matters.
> For example
> Applicant A. 85 points single
> B 85 points include skill partner
> ...


True mate. I am just hoping that they will actually continue the invite at a reasonable rate after November at least. If not, what's the point. Point change and everything is a waste. Only the top 1 or 2 percent might get the invite. 


Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> True mate. I am just hoping that they will actually continue the invite at a reasonable rate after November at least. If not, what's the point. Point change and everything is a waste. Only the top 1 or 2 percent might get the invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


They have to increase to meet their target if they continue with 100 only then just 2100 invites in total then no point to amended point system.

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

NB said:


> So will there be a pro rata even within each points also ?
> If not then, all places may be taken up by single and skilled partners only at that point stage
> 
> If they do these tricks, they will make a mess of the system by complicating it beyond comprehension
> Cheers


Ranking and new point system applies to all point test visas 189,190,491 and all occupations. Doesnt matter its prorata or non-prorata. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> So will there be a pro rata even within each points also ?
> If not then, all places may be taken up by single and skilled partners only at that point stage
> 
> If they do these tricks, they will make a mess of the system by complicating it beyond comprehension
> Cheers


I wouldn't say pro rata, but preferences. The DHA just wants to be sure to the highest extend that ONLY highly skilled people can get the visa. 

And applicants with unskilled people tagging along have a disadvantage, which is totally fair. Since up until now, single people were disadvantaged because unskilled people who tagged along took invites meant for skilled applicants.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> I wouldn't say pro rata, but preferences. The DHA just wants to be sure to the highest extend that ONLY highly skilled people can get the visa.
> 
> And applicants with unskilled people tagging along have a disadvantage, which is totally fair. Since up until now, single people were disadvantaged because unskilled people who tagged along took invites meant for skilled applicants.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Based on your post, it seems like you are single and big news coming up for you in November 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> They have to increase to meet their target if they continue with 100 only then just 2100 invites in total then no point to amended point system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


I believe DHA is having one of the following tactics:

1) they want to make sure they invite people who are highly skilled and ensure unskilled partners don't tag along. If this is the scenario, then invites will resume to a normal level only after November point change.

2) they want to push as many people as possible to the new regional visa's. For this, they have reduced the invites now so that many will feel hopeless and opt for the regional visa. If this is their strategy, then the invites might or might not increase to normal levels until they have people actively applying for the new visa. Because of the point change, it is highly likely that applicants will have a ray of hope and won't opt for the new regional visas for at least a few months, until the situation is clear.

3) the third option is highly unlikely. This option is that DHA already has enough applicants in the pipeline to meet the 18000 quota set for this year. If that's the case they won't invite any more than a 100 for the rest for the year. Everyone needs to understand that just because the quota of 18000 exists, they don't have any obligation to fill it. If they don't believe filling it is good, they won't.

4) the next option is that they are just reducing the invites to clear the pipeline for the new point system. I don't know the likelihood of this being the case. If that's the case, then they won't invite many people until they have a clear pipeline to begin the processing for the new point system. This may take till December to happen.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Based on your post, it seems like you are single and big news coming up for you in November
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


I am single. I do admit I am more relieved than happy. Because I always been just invited. The only thing that stood in the way was the fact that unskilled partners in the visa application took a spot that would have been mine. I am just relieved that this issue has been sorted and now me and others like myself have a fair shot at actually getting invited 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> I believe DHA is having one of the following tactics:
> 
> 1) they want to make sure they invite people who are highly skilled and ensure unskilled partners don't tag along. If this is the scenario, then invites will resume to a normal level only after November point change.
> 
> ...


I agree with option 1 and 4 but option 3 is unlikely to happen 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> I am single. I do admit I am more relieved than happy. Because I always been just invited. The only thing that stood in the way was the fact that unskilled partners in the visa application took a spot that would have been mine. I am just relieved that this issue has been sorted and now me and others like myself have a fair shot at actually getting invited
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Congratulation on your invite. How many points you had and occupation. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Congratulation on your invite. How many points you had and occupation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


I haven't received an invite yet. I am waiting for it and hoping that the point change would be advantageous for me. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I believe DHA is having one of the following tactics:
> 
> 1) they want to make sure they invite people who are highly skilled and ensure unskilled partners don't tag along. If this is the scenario, then invites will resume to a normal level only after November point change.
> 
> ...


Each applicant is like the story of several blind man describing an elephant 
So the comments on the process and what will happen are what suits them best 

Each person is correct and wrong at the same time

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Each applicant is like the story of several blind man describing an elephant
> 
> So the comments on the process and what will happen are what suits them best
> 
> ...


Yeah thats true. Unless DHA actually says or confirms anything's, everything is hearsay. 


Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Each applicant is like the story of several blind man describing an elephant
> 
> So the comments on the process and what will happen are what suits them best
> 
> ...


Then again I was trying to be fair when I described the scenario. If you think my interpretation of the scenario was just to suit singles, please say your thoughts on why the number of invites has drastically reduced this month. Thanks.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> Then again I was trying to be fair when I described the scenario. If you think my interpretation of the scenario was just to suit singles, please say your thoughts on why the number of invites has drastically reduced this month. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


My personal theory is that they don’t need to issue so many invites so early in the year
They have a very long line of application already waiting for processing which is sufficient for several months
So issuing invites in 1000 will only lead to an increase in processing times, without any advantage to the department
They may thrown in a 1000 round in between to maintain the pipeline otherwise it will be a few 100 only per round 

If the regional visa is successful, then forget that they will issue 18,000 grants during the year 
It will be much much less

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> My personal theory is that they don’t need to issue so many invites so early in the year
> They have a very long line of application already waiting for processing which is sufficient for several months
> So issuing invites in 1000 will only lead to an increase in processing times, without any advantage to the department
> They may thrown in a 1000 round in between to maintain the pipeline otherwise it will be a few 100 only per round
> ...


That's true as well. That was one of the things that I said. But the reason I said that was highly unlikely was because they have never done that before. They always invite every month regardless the number of applicants awaiting processing. And they usually slow it down at the end of each year. This is the first time that invites have dipped so low early on. When the next month's invite comes, we can be fairly certain on what might be the case.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> That's true as well. That was one of the things that I said. But the reason I said that was highly unlikely was because they have never done that before. They always invite every month regardless the number of applicants awaiting processing. And they usually slow it down at the end of each year. This is the first time that invites have dipped so low early on. When the next month's invite comes, we can be fairly certain on what might be the case.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


I understand what you saying but the ceiling for 189 last year was around 43000 include NZ and the invites issued were 23000 so DHA might use that ceiling for undecided 19000 applications for 189 because from july 2019 new financial year new ceiling 18,652 for new program.

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

It's good to see people are still hopeful about immigration. Despite all the changes, everyone seems to be having a positive attitude. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

No one left here guys 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I wouldn't say pro rata, but preferences. The DHA just wants to be sure to the highest extend that ONLY highly skilled people can get the visa.
> 
> And applicants with unskilled people tagging along have a disadvantage, which is totally fair. Since up until now, single people were disadvantaged because unskilled people who tagged along took invites meant for skilled applicants.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Do you really think all the family members should be skilled to come to Australia? why? Its merit of primary applicant which is allowing them to work and stay. Anyone with merit should be allowed irrespective of their status. Btw what is the logic of giving 10 points to bachelor? local exp? yes, what local experience they need when you are a s/w engineer? or working in-front of machines? Also, what is the guarantee of single getting married with skilled partner or even married people claiming single's points? Ain't they ruining the chance of someone ? 

I am waiting for the mess starting from Nov.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

lohumihem said:


> Unskilled spouse will not get job anyway so how they are ruining the chance of high-scorer single? Also, what is the guarantee of single getting married with skilled partner or even married people claiming single's points?
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the mess starting from Nov.


Unskilled partners are not ruining the chances of singles with high score by getting a job. What happens is that when someone applies for 189 with an unskilled spouse, the spouse takes up an invite that is meant for other candidates with higher points. That's how singles were disadvantaged.

There is no guarantee that singles will marry anyone skilled. That's true. But even if they marry someone unskilled, they won't be taking away anyone's invite from the 189. If singles get married after getting PR, they would have to apply for a partner visa, thereby not impacting the 189 applicants in any way.

It is true that married people might try to claim points saying that they are single. But consider the following.

1) if they had applied for an Australian visa before, the DHA would have records stating that the candidate is married. If you lie on the new visa application, the visa will be rejected.
2) if you have never applied for an Australian visa before and you lie and claim partner points. If you do that, you can never apply for a spouse visa, because while giving evidence of marriage, the DHA will see the date and cancel your 189 and stop you from applying for any visa in the future.
3) even if you lie and get the visa, you would eventually be caught in the future. You would be living a life of fear and uncertainty in Australia. Who would want that for the rest of their lives. You would also be separated from your partner as they won't be able to come to Australia on a valid visa 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

lohumihem said:


> Do you really think all the family members should be skilled to come to Australia? why? Its merit of primary applicant which is allowing them to work and stay. Anyone with merit should be allowed irrespective of their status. Btw what is the logic of giving 10 points to bachelor? local exp? yes, what local experience they need when you are a s/w engineer? or working in-front of machines? Also, what is the guarantee of single getting married with skilled partner or even married people claiming single's points? Ain't they ruining the chance of someone ?
> 
> I am waiting for the mess starting from Nov.


I don't think you need to be skilled to come to Australia. But you should be skilled inorder to come and settle in Australia via the 189 visa. It is true that the main applicant is skilled, that's why they can apply for the 189. There is nothing preventing families from applying for a spouse visa. The option is there .

The reason why bachelor's are getting 10 points is because, DHA has noticed a lot of people getting 189 have unskilled spouses with them. As far as DHA is concerned, the unskilled people take up Medicare, Centrelink etc without providing Australia with skilled workers. So they would rather give that spot to a single who is skilled rather than give it to candidates coming with unskilled partners. This is not my personal opinion. This is what they are trying to do and there is nothing unfair about it. All they are doing is that they are making sure that a skilled visa like the 189 goes to skilled candidates, rather than unskilled partners of skilled candidates 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I don't think you need to be skilled to come to Australia. But you should be skilled inorder to come and settle in Australia via the 189 visa. It is true that the main applicant is skilled, that's why they can apply for the 189. There is nothing preventing families from applying for a spouse visa. The option is there .
> 
> The reason why bachelor's are getting 10 points is because, DHA has noticed a lot of people getting 189 have unskilled spouses with them. As far as DHA is concerned, the unskilled people take up Medicare, Centrelink etc without providing Australia with skilled workers. So they would rather give that spot to a single who is skilled rather than give it to candidates coming with unskilled partners. This is not my personal opinion. This is what they are trying to do and there is nothing unfair about it. All they are doing is that they are making sure that a skilled visa like the 189 goes to skilled candidates, rather than unskilled partners of skilled candidates
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


I got your point completely and know that skilled workers can add his family members which will reduce the count of total invites but it does not make any sense to leave candidates w/o unskilled partners. Should not the authorities change the formula to calculate the count ? do not count them in 189 and count spouse and children in other visa type. 

I understand that they need more tax to run the country but it is utter nonsense to make rules to please the one side. BTW why this rule is for 189 only? why not states or other type? is not it impacting the matrix in regional visa? why they want to push people to regional areas w/o jobs? 

I know I'm just venting and my views do not matter, still I feel rules are just to get the money.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

lohumihem said:


> I got your point completely and know that skilled workers can add his family members which will reduce the count of total invites but it does not make any sense to leave candidates w/o unskilled partners. Should not the authorities change the formula to calculate the count ? do not count them in 189 and count spouse and children in other visa type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's not to completely leave people out with unskilled partners. It will be slightly disadvantageous for people with unskilled partners. But usually such people have experience points to make up for it, At the end of the day ,it depends on how many invites the DHA gives out. If its really low, then the additional point is not going to change anything. Only a few are going to get invited. And the new rules in not just for 189, it is for the regional visas as well.

It is slightly disadvantageous for singles but it find if makes up the disadvantage faced by singles for a long time.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

*Iqbal*

DHA should impose restrictions like: "If someone claims 10 points as a single applicant, then he/she will not be eligible to get married or to include spouse for the next 5/6 years to keep the productivity to the same level. Also, if someone claims partner point, then his/her must have to get employed within 5/6 months after getting the PR". If this does not happen then there is no point in just giving 10 points to the single applicants or applicants with skill assessed partners, who might be getting married on the next day or whose partners will never do any skilled position job after getting PR. I think a responsible department like DHA should never be too judgemental and disrespectful about the status of conjugal life of the applicants...  It is humiliating


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

I.Chowdhury said:


> DHA should impose restrictions like: "If someone claims 10 points as a single applicant, then he/she will not be eligible to get married or to include spouse for the next 5/6 years to keep the productivity to the same level. Also, if someone claims partner point, then his/her must have to get employed within 5/6 months after getting the PR". If this does not happen then there is no point in just giving 10 points to the single applicants or applicants with skill assessed partners, who might be getting married on the next day or whose partners will never do any skilled position job after getting PR. I think a responsible department like DHA should never be too judgemental and disrespectful about the status of conjugal life of the applicants...  It is humiliating


I second that. But DHA has different plans mate!:mad2:


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I.Chowdhury said:


> DHA should impose restrictions like: "If someone claims 10 points as a single applicant, then he/she will not be eligible to get married or to include spouse for the next 5/6 years to keep the productivity to the same level. Also, if someone claims partner point, then his/her must have to get employed within 5/6 months after getting the PR". If this does not happen then there is no point in just giving 10 points to the single applicants or applicants with skill assessed partners, who might be getting married on the next day or whose partners will never do any skilled position job after getting PR. I think a responsible department like DHA should never be too judgemental and disrespectful about the status of conjugal life of the applicants...  It is humiliating


Come on mate. Give it a rest. What's done is done. At least they announced the point change so early on. So the spouses can prepare and get the english score, hence 5 points. I know, getting a new degree for the spouse is impossible most of the time. So try for that 5 points. Usually people with spouses have experience to cover the rest of the points.

Most married applicants are at 75 or 80 points anyway. The only singles that can compete with that are students that are in Australia. These students have struggled a lot to get to 75 points. So it's anybody's game. 

They have made it extremely hard for applicants with spouses without english to get pr now. In Australia, both parties need to work to make a living. Without english, there is no hope for work. Even somebody who is skilled with 10-15 years of experience can't find work most of the time. No offence to anybody,but most people think it's easy to find work if you have experience. That is the furthest thing from the truth. What Australian recruiters look for is not just experience. They want someone who has Australian experience or education, a great attitude and someone with flawless communication skills. Without most of these, getting a job is impossible. And when I say flawless communication skills, I don't mean getting 8 band in pte. Most people with moderate english can do that. When I say flawless communication skills, I mean the ability to maintain constant conversation with someone, even about mundane things. That is how interviews are conducted in Australia. Sorry to rant about things like interviews, but that is why the DHA is making sure that whoever comes in are skilled and with good English, applicants and their spouses. 



Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I.Chowdhury said:


> DHA should impose restrictions like: "If someone claims 10 points as a single applicant, then he/she will not be eligible to get married or to include spouse for the next 5/6 years to keep the productivity to the same level. Also, if someone claims partner point, then his/her must have to get employed within 5/6 months after getting the PR". If this does not happen then there is no point in just giving 10 points to the single applicants or applicants with skill assessed partners, who might be getting married on the next day or whose partners will never do any skilled position job after getting PR. I think a responsible department like DHA should never be too judgemental and disrespectful about the status of conjugal life of the applicants...  It is humiliating


.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

100 invites 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> 100 invites
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Any suggestion why low invites in august.

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Any suggestion why low invites in august.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Who knows man.
Maybe DHA wants to force people into regional areas.

Maybe they will increase it after November.

Maybe they plan to give 100 invites a month for the rest of the year. We need to remember 18500 is the cap, not the target. So they only need to invite under that number.

Who knows. At this point all anyone can do is speculate. DHA needs to say something about this. But at this point in time they might not. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> Who knows man.
> Maybe DHA wants to force people into regional areas.
> 
> Maybe they will increase it after November.
> ...


There maybe further cuts to the program
Hence the low numbers

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...wing-congestion-concerns-20190813-p52gks.html

Cheers


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> Who knows man.
> Maybe DHA wants to force people into regional areas.
> 
> Maybe they will increase it after November.
> ...


Yea man frustrating situation for everyone. No idea whats going to happen. But if they continue with 100 a month points will never be back to 75/80 and when november rules jump in points will be over 90. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> There maybe further cuts to the program
> 
> Hence the low numbers
> 
> ...


You are right. Every day there is a new talk about reducing migration to cities.

No one can do anything if they keep the invites at 100. well, at least the best of the best gets invited. That's a fact. Maybe that's what's DHA is going for. Cutting it down so low in the cities so that only the best settles there and pushing the second best to regional areas. The changes in spouse rules kind of makes sure that only the best singles and candidates with skilled spouses come in. Maybe this is what they wanted all along 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> You are right. Every day there is a new talk about reducing migration to cities.
> 
> No one can do anything if they keep the invites at 100. well, at least the best of the best gets invited. That's a fact. Maybe that's what's DHA is going for. Cutting it down so low in the cities so that only the best settles there and pushing the second best to regional areas. The changes in spouse rules kind of makes sure that only the best singles and candidates with skilled spouses come in. Maybe this is what they wanted all along
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Iscah is predicting they might resume 1000 from September onwards. But picture not clear yet whats going on some predicting they might increase by November.








Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Iscah is predicting they might resume 1000 from September onwards. But picture not clear yet whats going on some predicting they might increase by November.
> View attachment 90840
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


As of now, nobody knows what's going on. Iscah's predictions are based on assumptions and estimates. I wouldn't listen to them. Things change every month, thereby making their assumptions invalid. The invites might or might not increase next month.

There are only 2 cases as of now. If they decide to give invites to get close to the cap, then invites will resume at a higher number next month or in the consequent months. If not, it will stay at 100. No one knows that. That is only available to a select few at DHA. So at this point in time, rather than waiting for 189, I advice all aspirants to go with other visa options, even regional if possible. 190 is a good option.

189 is the best skilled visa available, in the sense that it doesn't restrict your movement(settling down somewhere else) through the country. 

Everyone should just go with other visa's if they get invites, and not wait for the uncertain future of the189.



Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> As of now, nobody knows what's going on. Iscah's predictions are based on assumptions and estimates. I wouldn't listen to them. Things change every month, thereby making their assumptions invalid. The invites might or might not increase next month.
> 
> There are only 2 cases as of now. If they decide to give invites to get close to the cap, then invites will resume at a higher number next month or in the consequent months. If not, it will stay at 100. No one knows that. That is only available to a select few at DHA. So at this point in time, rather than waiting for 189, I advice all aspirants to go with other visa options, even regional if possible. 190 is a good option.
> 
> ...


For singles, it is better if they restart heavy invites in December. But for couples that could spell disaster. DHA knows this. So if they want couples now, then they will continue invites, if they want highly skilled singles, they will wait till December. They are probably clearing the pipeline for the new visa point system if that's the case.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> For singles, it is better if they restart heavy invites in December. But for couples that could spell disaster. DHA knows this. So if they want couples now, then they will continue invites, if they want highly skilled singles, they will wait till December. They are probably clearing the pipeline for the new visa point system if that's the case.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


What u reckon singles having 85 points after November can see any hope in the coming months. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> What u reckon singles having 85 points after November can see any hope in the coming months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Come to my previous point.

It is true that there are people with 85 points now. But after the point change, 85 points still holds well, because not many people will be able to get it, despite what everyone thinks.
I am sure after the point change, the competition will be between 90 pointers and 85 pointers. I don't think 95 point is going to be the norm. So if the DHA gives around a 1000 invites, I can say for sure that singles with 85 points will get invited, as they will have higher priority in the 85 point band compared to people with unskilled partners. But for this to happen DHA will have to give out substantial invites.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> Come to my previous point.
> 
> It is true that there are people with 85 points now. But after the point change, 85 points still holds well, because not many people will be able to get it, despite what everyone thinks.
> I am sure after the point change, the competition will be between 90 pointers and 85 pointers. I don't think 95 point is going to be the norm. So if the DHA gives around a 1000 invites, I can say for sure that singles with 85 points will get invited, as they will have higher priority in the 85 point band compared to people with unskilled partners. But for this to happen DHA will have to give out substantial invites.
> ...


In engineeing i personally know some people 80 points at the moment but they said they can get 85 points after November by adding competent English point. But in terms of priorities these people will come down to second rank doesn't matter they have equal points. 
New point system will bring a huge change its not about point system but also priorities matter... 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> In engineeing i personally know some people 80 points at the moment but they said they can get 85 points after November by adding competent English point. But in terms of priorities these people will come down to second rank doesn't matter they have equal points.
> New point system will bring a huge change its not about point system but also priorities matter...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I am saying. Even though there will be many people having the same point, the priority really matters. People having the most advantage would be married people with skilled partner/ singles having at least 85 points and being non-pro rata. These folks will definitely be able to land an invite.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> That's exactly what I am saying. Even though there will be many people having the same point, the priority really matters. People having the most advantage would be married people with skilled partner/ singles having at least 85 points and being non-pro rata. These folks will definitely be able to land an invite.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Would the DOE matter in this case? Say someone has 85 points with unskilled spouse DOE 16 aug 2019 and an unmarried guy lodges with 85 points on 16 nov 2019. Would unmarried person be prioritized automatically for December round? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

MN8 said:


> Would the DOE matter in this case? Say someone has 85 points with unskilled spouse DOE 16 aug 2019 and an unmarried guy lodges with 85 points on 16 nov 2019. Would unmarried person be prioritized automatically for December round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That's right 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> That's right
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Which means, DOE and all the system of first come first serve has gone down the drain. Getting a gold mine in your backyard has better chances than getting an Australian PR for unskilled spouse candidates!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

MN8 said:


> Which means, DOE and all the system of first come first serve has gone down the drain. Getting a gold mine in your backyard has better chances than getting an Australian PR for unskilled spouse candidates!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Not really. People with unskilled spouses just need a 5 point edge compared to singles now. Before singles needed that edge.

Before singles had to find that extra pointes needed to get even with others. The situation just reversed. That's all

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

My sister currently has EOI submitted with 65 pts under anzsco 2631XX (Computer Network professional).

In Dec this year, she'll get 5 pts for Australian studies and 5 pts for studying in regional area, which theoretically would take her to 75 pts as per present pts system and to 85 pts when the new pts system kicks in. Really hoping these points would be enough to get an invite. Don't want to spend another $13000 for 5 pts of professional year.


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Not really. People with unskilled spouses just need a 5 point edge compared to singles now. Before singles needed that edge.
> 
> Before singles had to find that extra pointes needed to get even with others. The situation just reversed. That's all
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Getting that 5 points edge for married person would be very difficult with maxed out experience points, declining age and no possibility of getting back in time and marrying a skilled spouse 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> My sister currently has EOI submitted with 65 pts under anzsco 2631XX (Computer Network professional).
> 
> In Dec this year, she'll get 5 pts for Australian studies and 5 pts for studying in regional area, which theoretically would take her to 75 pts as per present pts system and to 85 pts when the new pts system kicks in. Really hoping these points would be enough to get an invite. Don't want to spend another $13000 for 5 pts of professional year.


Hopefully she should get an invite in December if enough invites are given out. You just have to wait and see the January invitation round. Anyhow she can't join professional year before graduating in December. So at the s point in time, all she can do is wait till January and see how the invites are. If she thinks there is no way of getting an invite, she can join professional year after January round

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MN8 said:


> Would the DOE matter in this case? Say someone has 85 points with unskilled spouse DOE 16 aug 2019 and an unmarried guy lodges with 85 points on 16 nov 2019. Would unmarried person be prioritized automatically for December round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The unmarried guy will be invited earlier then you although he has applied later

At each point also there will be 3 sub categories
A Married with skilled spouse & singles
B Married with competent English 
C Married

So just like it happens in points, until all A are invited , B will not be invited irrespective of the date of effect and so on 


Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> Hopefully she should get an invite in December if enough invites are given out. You just have to wait and see the January invitation round. Anyhow she can't join professional year before graduating in December. So at the s point in time, all she can do is wait till January and see how the invites are. If she thinks there is no way of getting an invite, she can join professional year after January round
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Yeah true it's a waiting game at the moment.... always has been. Just a bit restless becoz tht $13000 will go out of my pocket haha


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> Yeah true it's a waiting game at the moment.... always has been. Just a bit restless becoz tht $13000 will go out of my pocket haha


Fact of life mate. I already spend 15k myself for professional year

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> Yeah true it's a waiting game at the moment.... always has been. Just a bit restless becoz tht $13000 will go out of my pocket haha


As your signature shows your occupation is mechanical i am on the same boat go for professional year and end up with 80 points. Add skill partner (85points) if possible to get invite in the next round.... 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kingof.roses said:


> As your signature shows your occupation is mechanical i am on the same boat go for professional year and end up with 80 points. Add skill partner (85points) if possible to get invite in the next round....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


The discussion is about his sister who is under 2613

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> For singles who are waiting to get their foot in. Share thoughts, comments and expectations


For all we know if they indeed have a backlog of 18k applications as Iscah claims, they could very well keep the invites at 100 per month for longer than a year, or even stop all invitations for a full year. 

This way they can purge the backlog and when they resume invitations to full speed they'll have a pool of fresh new skilled migrants to pick from... 

I don't really understand how keeping such a huge backlogs benefits the government or anyone, unless they have a plan to boost immigration numbers in the future (in which case the backlog would come in handy) - on the contrary everything points to the migration numbers being slashed as time passes.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> For all we know if they indeed have a backlog of 18k applications as Iscah claims, they could very well keep the invites at 100 per month for longer than a year, or even stop all invitations for a full year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing. Unless they put out an official statement on what they are doing, everything is just speculation.

If this goes on, even the point change in not going to help anyone, as long as the invites remain at a 100


Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

MN8 said:


> Would the DOE matter in this case? Say someone has 85 points with unskilled spouse DOE 16 aug 2019 and an unmarried guy lodges with 85 points on 16 nov 2019. Would unmarried person be prioritized automatically for December round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think both of them have to be on the same occupation category then they can be prioritised by single/married.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> That's the thing. Unless they put out an official statement on what they are doing, everything is just speculation.
> 
> If this goes on, even the point change in not going to help anyone, as long as the invites remain at a 100
> 
> ...


I just found out that after the change with the point system single or married with skilled partner applicants will be invited earlier than others even though their DOE is later than others. This makes me think that Home Affairs is trying to steer applicants with partners to apply for regional visas and leave 189 for mostly singles. There were talks about congestion in major cities lately. It would make sense for them to have single immigrants in big cities and families in regional areas. 

Btw, is there a source for that singles and skilles partners get the invite first?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

brs said:


> I just found out that after the change with the point system single or married with skilled partner applicants will be invited earlier than others even though their DOE is later than others. This makes me think that Home Affairs is trying to steer applicants with partners to apply for regional visas and leave 189 for mostly singles. There were talks about congestion in major cities lately. It would make sense for them to have single immigrants in big cities and families in regional areas.
> 
> Btw, is there a source for that singles and skilles partners get the invite first?


It’s in the official communication by the government 
There is no ambiguity 
You can google for the link if you still have doubts 


Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

brs said:


> I just found out that after the change with the point system single or married with skilled partner applicants will be invited earlier than others even though their DOE is later than others. This makes me think that Home Affairs is trying to steer applicants with partners to apply for regional visas and leave 189 for mostly singles. There were talks about congestion in major cities lately. It would make sense for them to have single immigrants in big cities and families in regional areas.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, is there a source for that singles and skilles partners get the invite first?


They are not doing that to steer applicants to regional areas. They are doing it so that applicants with unskilled partners will have lesser chance of getting a 189.

You can just go to iscah's website. It is creaky given there.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s in the official communication by the government
> There is no ambiguity
> You can google for the link if you still have doubts
> 
> ...


It's all good mate. I am just surprised that finally some good news for me


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

...


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi myself Civil Engineer... Today i applied for ACT in Canberra Matrix. I have 75 points. Is there any chance of nomination? If yes, how long it may take?

Please kindly give ur views.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> For all we know if they indeed have a backlog of 18k applications as Iscah claims, they could very well keep the invites at 100 per month for longer than a year, or even stop all invitations for a full year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Officially they cant close the immigration program. Hence, inviting bare minimum.
Backlog is not only due to their trickling invite but due to other factors like Brexit, unrest in ME and tightening of visas in US and many other internal/external factors.
By chocking the invite, DHA is getting best talent. Look at the points movement. Its v competitive even for 80/85/90 pointers while few years back even 55 pointers used to get easy invite. Do u think they have same merit? Its mere timing.
Locals people are struggling to get jobs and there are many past immigrants so from the country point of view they are doing absolutely right to limit the immigrants.
Its bitter truth...whether we accept it or criticize it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

shilvin said:


> Hi myself Civil Engineer... Today i applied for ACT in Canberra Matrix. I have 75 points. Is there any chance of nomination? If yes, how long it may take?
> 
> Please kindly give ur views.


If have 75 as per ACT matrix you will get invite on 18th September (that's the date of next round for invite).

For ACT you only need 60+5 in your eoi, it's matrix points that matters.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

hi,
I am currently in NSW and got my ACS assessment of Software Engineer with 3yr 7months deductions. Because of that I am missing 1.5 month in order to claim 8 yr offshore exp resulting in 5 point loss(overall 75 points). Before shelling out 550$ + 550$, I have couple of questions;
1. Do you suggest to try again ACS assessment with new login also my be changing to application developer/programmer ?
2. my wife has completed BSc in micro biology and MSc in Biotechnology with 2 weeks internship, but do not have any work exp. Can it be considered as skilled spouse? if yes, does she need to go through English assessment? 

Thanks.
(sorry to post same question on diff thread )


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

Estimating the comming rounds is becoming more complicated, let's move according to calender. 

On the following thread we will share our thoughts abouth the october round: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/1487752-october-2019-invites-sc-189-a.html


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> As your signature shows your occupation is mechanical i am on the same boat go for professional year and end up with 80 points. Add skill partner (85points) if possible to get invite in the next round....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk



Do we know when was the latest DOE on the Sept round?

The latest I have haerd was for code 2335 with 85 points on August 31.


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the reply...Waiting anxiously...


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jyosh said:


> hi,
> I am currently in NSW and got my ACS assessment of Software Engineer with 3yr 7months deductions. Because of that I am missing 1.5 month in order to claim 8 yr offshore exp resulting in 5 point loss(overall 75 points). Before shelling out 550$ + 550$, I have couple of questions;
> 1. Do you suggest to try again ACS assessment with new login also my be changing to application developer/programmer ?
> 2. my wife has completed BSc in micro biology and MSc in Biotechnology with 2 weeks internship, but do not have any work exp. Can it be considered as skilled spouse? if yes, does she need to go through English assessment?
> ...


I can only suggest for point no. 2 
You can go for Engineer's Australia assessment as they don't have mandatory work experience requirements. 
You can go for assessment in 3 anzscos
1. Biomedical engineering 233913
2. Engineering technologist 233914
3. Engineering professional 233999 (nec, not elsewhere classified) 
All 3 part of mltssl list so you can claim points for her skill for 189 visa, check r&r of each anzsco to find which suits her best. Use below link for that
https://www.abs.gov.au/AUSSTATS/[email protected]/0/6813526D9DF75235CA2575DF002DA720?opendocument

Please check if your spouse completed their degrees from a university accorded by Washington/Sydney/Dublin accord, then just submit fee and docs (marksheets) and you will get assessment outcome. If not via accord then you can go through CDR route where she can submit her final year graduation and/or master's projects to show her engineering capabilities. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> I can only suggest for point no. 2
> You can go for Engineer's Australia assessment as they don't have mandatory work experience requirements.
> You can go for assessment in 3 anzscos
> 1. Biomedical engineering 233913
> ...


Thank you very much for the details.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

I think December will be good for those that are single and those with a skilled partner
Single people make up about 1/3 of EOIs and those with a skilled partner are 6% (according to ISCAH) 
And as per the new rules for those on equal points single applicants and those with a skilled partner will be ranked above everyone else 

This is a very important new ranking measurement IMO because we'll be ahead of 60% of other applicants


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> I can only suggest for point no. 2
> You can go for Engineer's Australia assessment as they don't have mandatory work experience requirements.
> You can go for assessment in 3 anzscos
> 1. Biomedical engineering 233913
> ...


Thanks, to double confirm, do you mean I should not got for "Biotechnologist - ANZSCO 234514" as wife have no work exp?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jyosh said:


> Thanks, to double confirm, do you mean I should not got for "Biotechnologist - ANZSCO 234514" as wife have no work exp?


This anzsco is assessed by Vetassess and in my opinion they don't give successful assessment without experience in relevant field. However, you should double check with Vetassess and then take a call. EA assessment without experience is easy in comparison with Vetassess, only thing to take care is plagiarism (in project reports, check via writecheck or turnitin before submission) if going through CDR route.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> This anzsco is assessed by Vetassess and in my opinion they don't give successful assessment without experience in relevant field. However, you should double check with Vetassess and then take a call. EA assessment without experience is easy in comparison with Vetassess, only thing to take care is plagiarism (in project reports, check via wriecheck or turnitin before submission) if going through CDR route.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks again.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it possible to apply for 189/190 Visa from onshore if one's Partner and children are offshore?
How to attach them in the application? Is there an option to mention that they are currently offshore and I am the only one in onshore at the moment.

If not, Does anybody know how to apply for subsequent entrant visa for partner and children on 485 visa online? I could not find an option in the ImmiAccount. If I submit another new 485 it will require me to fill all the information again which I believe I don't need to as I don't need the visa. Only my partner and children need the subsequent entry visa (485 dependent).

Thank you in advance for offering your kind help  Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Is it possible to apply for 189/190 Visa from onshore if one's Partner and children are offshore?
> How to attach them in the application? Is there an option to mention that they are currently offshore and I am the only one in onshore at the moment.
> 
> If not, Does anybody know how to apply for subsequent entrant visa for partner and children on 485 visa online? I could not find an option in the ImmiAccount. If I submit another new 485 it will require me to fill all the information again which I believe I don't need to as I don't need the visa. Only my partner and children need the subsequent entry visa (485 dependent).
> ...


There is no problem in adding the offshore spouse and children in your application
They will receive the grant with you
It’s just that they will not get a Bridging visa
In the addresses of each applicant you can show their home addresses instead of yours, so the CO will know it 

The only problem You may face having to prove genuine relationship if you are living separately 

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> There is no problem in adding the offshore spouse and children in your application
> They will receive the grant with you
> It’s just that they will not get a Bridging visa
> In the addresses of each applicant you can show their home addresses instead of yours, so the CO will know it
> ...


Thanks a lot, NB.
You are awesome. You've been very helpful.

If possible, can you give some insights on the second part of the question?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi guys. Is there any information about the form and will everybody have to redo it as of 16.11? Currently there is no option to mark that your partner is Australian or if the partner has competent English (to my knowledge). Would the date of EOI change or would they just ask to confirm some details without the change?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jyosh said:


> Thanks again.


One more thing, you must have PTE 50 or ielts 6 before you can even apply for assessment. So first get done with English exam and then apply for assessment (with fast track it takes 3-4 weeks for outcome).

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....ion-Skills-Assessment/Migration-Announcements









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Thanks a lot, NB.
> You are awesome. You've been very helpful.
> 
> If possible, can you give some insights on the second part of the question?


No idea about subsequent entry visas


Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Jyosh said:


> Thanks, to double confirm, do you mean I should not got for "Biotechnologist - ANZSCO 234514" as wife have no work exp?


ANZSCO 2345xx requires at least 1 year of experience to be assessed positive by VETASSESS.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> ANZSCO 2345xx requires at least 1 year of experience to be assessed positive by VETASSESS.


True. I have a friend on the same boat.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

It looks like, unfortunately, 491 is the only way forward.

My sister will have 85 pts (75 + 10 pts as per new rules) in Dec 2019 (under 2613XX). Even those pts don't seem enough.

Then the options would be to either
1. do PY and gain additional 5 pts AND/OR
2. I move to regional area and sponsor her under 491 which means she'll be stuck in regional area, i'll be stuck in regional area and she can say good bye to her professional career.

All this to stay in the country. In 2016, I've seen people with just an overseas degree, no experience and competent English get invited at 55 (state sponsored) and 60 pts.

These people have built houses, applied for citizenship and living the Australian dream whereas now people far more academically and professionally competent are struggling to come and stay here. It's truly disheartening to see.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> It looks like, unfortunately, 491 is the only way forward.
> 
> My sister will have 85 pts (75 + 10 pts as per new rules) in Dec 2019 (under 2613XX). Even those pts don't seem enough.
> 
> ...


What is your sisters points break down and current visa validity?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> It looks like, unfortunately, 491 is the only way forward.
> 
> My sister will have 85 pts (75 + 10 pts as per new rules) in Dec 2019 (under 2613XX). Even those pts don't seem enough.
> 
> ...


Can she do NAATI?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What is your sisters points break down and current visa validity?


Currently she's on student visa. Her course finishes in Nov this year.

I've got her to submit EOI, 2 months ago, with 65 pts based on her Indian degree and experience.

Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 20

In Dec after assessing the Australian degree she'll have 5 pts for Australian studies and 5 pts for studies in regional area, thus getting 75 pts total.

She'll have the graduate visa as a cushion. But that feels like just prolonging ur stay than actually achieving anything meaningful, especially when most employers ask for PR.

But 2 years ago, when i was on graduate visa, I went after skilled employment instead of PY. I did get work as an engineer after a year of trying, but 10 months in job they let go of me as my 485 was expiring soon and they wanted someone long term at that point. So I ended up not getting any pts in 2 years and had to leave the country. So want to avoid that with her.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

veshi said:


> Can she do NAATI?


Nah, we can't speak Hindi properly, let alone write and it's the only language we can do in NAATI.

I was gona try doing NAATi back when I was struggling, had booked exam and all, but didn't have to in the end. Would have not passed anyway, was more of a desperate attempt.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Currently she's on student visa. Her course finishes in Nov this year.
> 
> I've got her to submit EOI, 2 months ago, with 65 pts based on her Indian degree and experience.
> 
> ...


I can empathise, certainly much harder than even a year ago. 

I know you mention in the post above that NAATI is not an option, but in this climate, perhaps mugging for a pass via the most viable language is worth it.

Also, if your sister is able to work in her nominated occupation for a year, that would give her +5 points for 12 months of relevant onshore experience - assuming she is able to overcome what you went through which was ~12 months of looking for a job. 

When I was on a 485 - I made sure to not make any reference to visa expiry dates / bridging visa status etc. as that just confused the prospective HR teams. If it ever came up I would just say I have full work rights, and if pressed, I would say I am in the process of applying for PR. In case those little things help with your sisters job hunt. 

Goes without saying but keep a tab on the various states/territories and their special requirements for 190 - sometimes they open without much notice and the program / certain occupations are suspended again in 24-72 hours (SA comes to mind).


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I can empathise, certainly much harder than even a year ago.
> 
> I know you mention in the post above that NAATI is not an option, but in this climate, perhaps mugging for a pass via the most viable language is worth it.
> 
> ...



I haven't actually started looking into the 190 pathway yet as I was overly confident she'll get PR through 189.

And I did my degree in WA, at the time they had no 190 pathway, was kicking myself that time for enrolling in metro area, and that too WA.

She's actually studying in SA and I've heard somewhere (I think here) that they look after their graduates better than other states. So I'll start looking into their SS process.

NAATI indeed will be the last resort.

What's alarming is the competition is growing exponentially each passing year. I was on 485 between 2016-17 and things changed so quickly for me that I couldn't catch up. I could've got an invitation with 60 pts if I had competent English at the time of graduation, but I took it way to easy and paid the price. So don't want to make the same mistake with her.

Also, 100% agree it's better to not mention any visa unless specifically asked for, most HR do get confused haha

Nonetheless, let's see what Nov changes have in store for everyone.

Cheers!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> I haven't actually started looking into the 190 pathway yet as I was overly confident she'll get PR through 189.
> 
> And I did my degree in WA, at the time they had no 190 pathway, was kicking myself that time for enrolling in metro area, and that too WA.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate SA does eliminate some red tape for their graduates - worth getting up to speed on the requirements so she is ready to pull the trigger - especially if she has studied at one of the public universities (or on a case-by-case basis other unis) and is a 'high performing student':
https://migration.sa.gov.au/Interna...l-graduate-occupation-and-waiver-requirements

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/Int...ng-international-graduates-of-south-australia


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When I was on a 485 - I made sure to not make any reference to visa expiry dates / bridging visa status etc. as that just confused the prospective HR teams. If it ever came up I would just say I have full work rights, and if pressed, I would say I am in the process of applying for PR. In case those little things help with your sisters job hunt.
> 
> Goes without saying but keep a tab on the various states/territories and their special requirements for 190 - sometimes they open without much notice and the program / certain occupations are suspended again in 24-72 hours (SA comes to mind).


Appreciate the advice

Thank you !


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yeah mate SA does eliminate some red tape for their graduates - worth getting up to speed on the requirements so she is ready to pull the trigger - especially if she has studied at one of the public universities (or on a case-by-case basis other unis) and is a 'high performing student':
> https://migration.sa.gov.au/Interna...l-graduate-occupation-and-waiver-requirements
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/Int...ng-international-graduates-of-south-australia


Very helpful


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi everybody,
I'm a single applicant currently with 70 points. Can't wait for the Dec. round!
I'm ok with regional visas too. I hope I can submit my EOI for SA and get invited soon!
BTW, is anybody aware of any forums for Iranian applicants? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

*189 Invitations: December 2019*

Thread for all discussions for December Round

From the initial findings, It seems the November round is the small one. Opening the thread for the December one. This will be one of the most important rounds for all as the new rules will be kicking in and this round will shape the future of the PR program for next year.

All the best to everyone and let's discuss !!!!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

PSA: Married people who want to update their spouse english points on 16th November, The SkillSelect website will crash. Might be better off waiting at least 1 day before logging in. 

PSA: Single people, please don't login just to check your points, you will get those points *with no change in DOE*, if not on 16th they might update on 17th or 18th. Let the married folks update their points.


----------



## nekosama123 (Jul 27, 2016)

Someone told me onshore applicants (people who study in Australia) will have advantages compared to offshore applicants after 16 Nov. I don't really understand how it could possibly be? Can someone please explain? 
Thanks


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

nekosama123 said:


> Someone told me onshore applicants (people who study in Australia) will have advantages compared to offshore applicants after 16 Nov. I don't really understand how it could possibly be? Can someone please explain?
> Thanks


Regardless of 16th Nov changes they always have the advantage of being onshore as they can claim points through NAATI, PY. Whereas offshore applicants it's very hard to gain points other than work experience. Even for work experience, (ICT) onshore applicants could claim 5 points by just 1-year exp, where offshore applicants have to wait 5 years to gain 5 points. 
So for a recent graduate could claim 20 points just within a year by doing Aus study, PY, NAATI and Work Exp. 5 more if regional. 
And of course, some states prefer onshore applicants only. 

But I don't see any other special advantage with 16th Nov changes.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

nekosama123 said:


> Someone told me onshore applicants (people who study in Australia) will have advantages compared to offshore applicants after 16 Nov. I don't really understand how it could possibly be? Can someone please explain?
> Thanks


No advantage. Study in Australia has the advantage of getting 5 more points. That's it. If equal points, onshore and offshore applicants are treated in the same way.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> PSA: Married people who want to update their spouse english points on 16th November, The SkillSelect website will crash. Might be better off waiting at least 1 day before logging in.
> 
> PSA: Single people, please don't login just to check your points, you will get those points *with no change in DOE*, if not on 16th they might update on 17th or 18th. Let the married folks update their points.


Same for married people with skilled partner also who are currently claiming 5 points. No need to update anything.

However my feeling December only 90/ 90+ pointers will get invite who are majorly single.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Dec group? 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm on 80 points in software engineering. DOE 10th of september 2019. I am single. so I will be at 90 after 16th of nov. My 485 expires on the 30th of January. so Januray is my last chance. Do you guys think I have a chance to get invite before january?

Kind regards,

Wafi


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

PSA: Married people who want to update their spouse english points on 16th November, The SkillSelect website will crash. Might be better off waiting at least 1 day before logging in.

PSA: Single people, please don't login just to check your points, you will get those points with no change in DOE, if not on 16th they might update on 17th or 18th. Let the married folks update their points.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Duplicate thread, can an admin merge or delete the new one, this one has more replies and is older

Cheers


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> No advantage. Study in Australia has the advantage of getting 5 more points. That's it. If equal points, onshore and offshore applicants are treated in the same way.


Actually, onshore applicants have many advantages over offshore. Beside the study points as mentioned, onshore people have readily access to NAATI test in Oz where offshore candidate have to prepare visa, flights etc to give. Some countries also have very limited facilities for PTE test unlike in Oz. Points for STEM (which will increase to 10) are also only available for onshore. Many states give preference to onshore applicants staying in those states through higher quota or more relaxed requirements.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> PSA: Married people who want to update their spouse english points on 16th November, The SkillSelect website will crash. Might be better off waiting at least 1 day before logging in.
> 
> PSA: Single people, please don't login just to check your points, you will get those points with no change in DOE, if not on 16th they might update on 17th or 18th. Let the married folks update their points.


What makes you think their website will crash? It will be highly unlikely.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Alright...After a desperate night, I think I have to prepare for the next battle.

I'm 85 with Partner points with DOE 03-09 doe. Scheduled Naati for late February. Considering NAATI takes 8-10 weeks to send the results I think I have no hope until mid of next year. But who knows?

I don't know if I should get registered with PY. It's a lot of money. I've secured a related job so I will be getting 5 more points by the end of next year which makes 95 with NAATI.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Actually, onshore applicants have many advantages over offshore. Beside the study points as mentioned, onshore people have readily access to NAATI test in Oz where offshore candidate have to prepare visa, flights etc to give. Some countries also have very limited facilities for PTE test unlike in Oz. Points for STEM (which will increase to 10) are also only available for onshore. Many states give preference to onshore applicants staying in those states through higher quota or more relaxed requirements.


Please read the quote I replied to, it clearly states "Advantages after 16 Nov" Not overall advantage


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Please read the quote I replied to, it clearly states "Advantages after 16 Nov" Not overall advantage


Well, I think after 16 Nov, onshore will be at even more advantageous position, it's just that their advantages are not explicit. For example, STEM points increase to 10 now, which means that those onshore who are qualified will likely immediately get invited. 5 points for skilled partner advantages now is also stripped away from offshore candidates. I believe a lot more offshore candidates rely on this point to compete with onshore.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Well, I think after 16 Nov, onshore will be at even more advantageous position, it's just that their advantages are not explicit. For example, STEM points increase to 10 now, which means that those onshore who are qualified will likely immediately get invited. 5 points for skilled partner advantages now is also stripped away from offshore candidates. I believe a lot more offshore candidates rely on this point to compete with onshore.


Yeah well, come to Australia and study for these advantages. Don't expect everything to be a cakewalk. The system was biased since beginning. Now that the system is fair for both Single and Married, married people feel robbed


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

exlipse said:


> Alright...After a desperate night, I think I have to prepare for the next battle.
> 
> I'm 85 with Partner points with DOE 03-09 doe. Scheduled Naati for late February. Considering NAATI takes 8-10 weeks to send the results I think I have no hope until mid of next year. But who knows?
> 
> I don't know if I should get registered with PY. It's a lot of money. I've secured a related job so I will be getting 5 more points by the end of next year which makes 95 with NAATI.


Do PY if you have the time, at 95 points you are practically guaranteed to be invited. By next FY the 189 seats will be reduced more


----------



## nekosama123 (Jul 27, 2016)

ParoP said:


> However my feeling December only 90/ 90+ pointers will get invite who are majorly single.





GandalfandBilbo said:


> Now that the system is fair for both Single and Married, married people feel robbed


Married people with Partner who have Competent English + Skill Assessment will be treated equal to Single applicants


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

I guess even 90 pointers will have to wait for couple months to get invited. There are a lot of people piling up at 90 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvss (Mar 15, 2018)

ParoP said:


> Same for married people with skilled partner also who are currently claiming 5 points. No need to update anything.
> 
> I've already submitted spouse IELTS and ACS report. Could you please confirm that I don't have to do anything and points will be automatically updated in EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kvss said:


> ParoP said:
> 
> 
> > Same for married people with skilled partner also who are currently claiming 5 points. No need to update anything.
> ...


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

ahujahooman said:


> I guess even 90 pointers will have to wait for couple months to get invited. There are a lot of people piling up at 90
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would not be surprised if going forward only 90+ points are invited.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

The December round should be an interesting one. I'm not sure if it will be a massive round, but I think it should be a good size.


----------



## kvss (Mar 15, 2018)

NB said:


> kvss said:
> 
> 
> > That’s correct
> ...


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-visa-invite-new-points-test/

Latest ISCAH Predictions


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> The December round should be an interesting one. I'm not sure if it will be a massive round, but I think it should be a good size.


More then interesting, it is going to be a chaotic and confusing...waiting for the party to begin...:clap2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kvss said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Age 25 - 32 = 30
> ...


----------



## s_prabhu (Nov 11, 2019)

Does anyone have a officially verified response to the question of whether or not one can claim points for paid maternity leave?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Not sure if you have read other threads but there was a survey floating around for different occupations to get an idea on how many people will reach 90+. 
For 2613, 92 people completed the survey and post 16/11, only 18 will be at 90 while most will be at 85. None will be at 95+. 

I know it’s not a big number for tangible results but going by it, not many people will be at 90 /95.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

s_prabhu said:


> Does anyone have a officially verified response to the question of whether or not one can claim points for paid maternity leave?


I have not seen any official confirmation anywhere 
It’s better not to claim if you don’t want to take any risk

The decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

i have a feeling that new cut off is going to be at 95 or 100


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Hey guys! There is still no info about how the points gonna update for people that have Australian partner and spouse with English right?


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Just a off topic question. If I get the pre-invite from victoria while working in sydney then will my application get rejected?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Just a off topic question. If I get the pre-invite from victoria while working in sydney then will my application get rejected?


If you have not lied in the EOI, then there is no reason for rejection on this ground
However, Vic rejects more then 50% of all pre invites that it sends out
The reasons for rejection are not made public 

You have to keep that in mind when applying for Vic sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Surprising to see so many candidates at 90 as well. Literally a year back even 85 points were almost unheard of. To see that much change in the system is mindboggling. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

Isach has made a very interesting assumption: 

_Also that 30% of EOIs are for single people, 10% have a skilled partner and another 10% have a partner with competent english._

I have no idea how they figured it out or just blind guessing. I have created a sheet from FA-19001048 which tells me Isach is selling ********. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pRCYq8WtbistQ_KyeqCYktKw-AHUG39P8c4Piha-0co/edit?usp=sharing

2613 for example, roughly 40% of 80 points players has claimed partner skill points already and I believe most of those will jump to 85 after 16th.


----------



## FkHxje (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi guys,

Currently my husband has 70 points. Age - 15, English - 10, Education - 20, Experience - 15, Aus Study - 5, Specialist Education - 5. 

After 16 November, he will be adding the following:
Study in regional area (Canberra) = 5 (not sure of this)
Specialist Education = plus 5
Skilled partner + Competent English = 10

Will it be correct that he can claim 90 points on 16 November?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

FkHxje said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently my husband has 70 points. Age - 15, English - 10, Education - 20, Experience - 15, Aus Study - 5, Specialist Education - 5.
> 
> ...


If Specialist education is a PHD degree in STEM then it will 10 points after 16 November


----------



## FkHxje (Sep 24, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> If Specialist education is a PHD degree in STEM then it will 10 points after 16 November


Yes, it is Doctorate in IT. Is it correct to claim 5 points for studying in Canberra?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> Hey guys! There is still no info about how the points gonna update for people that have Australian partner and spouse with English right?


No information yet. But it doesnt matter since even if you update your points on 16/11 or 10/12, your doe wont change so there should be enough time for everyone to update their eois (except singles as that will happen automatically).


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

FkHxje said:


> Yes, it is Doctorate in IT. Is it correct to claim 5 points for studying in Canberra?


I think so, Yes

Can always consult a migration agent they charge $50-$60 bucks for consultation or just call a random migration company and ask on phone for free


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> No information yet. But it doesnt matter since even if you update your points on 16/11 or 10/12, your doe wont change so there should be enough time for everyone to update their eois (except singles as that will happen automatically).


Is this confirmed information?


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> Is this confirmed information?


My spouse's English evaluation is already submitted and points added. Won't that show automatically? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Can the title of this thread of changed to "*189 Invitations: December 2019*" to make it consistant with the past months. 

It'll make it easier for people to search.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FkHxje said:


> Yes, it is Doctorate in IT. Is it correct to claim 5 points for studying in Canberra?


There may be an overall limit for the maximum points you can claim under education head
Recheck that

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> Is this confirmed information?


It is going to be confirmed in next week but its only fair that all eois doe remains unchanged due to partner points changes. Iscah just posted below. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/archive/article?itemId=311

Just check your eoi after 16/11 to see if the changes have been incorporated.


----------



## FkHxje (Sep 24, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I think so, Yes
> 
> Can always consult a migration agent they charge $50-$60 bucks for consultation or just call a random migration company and ask on phone for free


Thanks for the tip!

Cheers


----------



## FkHxje (Sep 24, 2019)

NB said:


> There may be an overall limit for the maximum points you can claim under education head
> Recheck that
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for this. You're right, have to check it too.

Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> It is going to be confirmed in next week but its only fair that all eois doe remains unchanged due to partner points changes. Iscah just posted below.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/archive/article?itemId=311
> 
> Just check your eoi after 16/11 to see if the changes have been incorporated.


Oo yeah its all coming together for Singles


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Where is the outcome of a recent survey (Google Form) on points of individuals after 16 Nov?

I just want to see the proportions of 85 pointers, 90 pointers and 95 pointers. Will the future cut-offs be @ 95?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > It is going to be confirmed in next week but its only fair that all eois doe remains unchanged due to partner points changes. Iscah just posted below.
> ...


Fingers and toes crossed !


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

denominator said:


> Where is the outcome of a recent survey (Google Form) on points of individuals after 16 Nov?
> 
> I just want to see the proportions of 85 pointers, 90 pointers and 95 pointers. Will the future cut-offs be @ 95?


Which occupation do you want to see? 
I have 2613 and 2611 results.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Which occupation do you want to see?
> I have 2613 and 2611 results.




Non-prorata


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

denominator said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Which occupation do you want to see?
> ...


There you go. 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...3Qi-swGgWBCn3wCBOiHYGWoEG6rbSOg/viewanalytics


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Looks legit, but pretty sure the percentage of people having 90 would be more than 5%

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Looks legit, but pretty sure the percentage of people having 90 would be more than 5%
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


At the end of the day it doesn't matter, most people would be on 85. People with better EOI dates would be invited at 85 points. Others will probably wait for a few months and then the cut off would go to 90. It's going to be like the story of the dog chasing its tail. It always seems so close and then, the point cut off will increase by 5 points. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Can someone please share the survey results (google forms) of applicants having points after 16th nov for 2335 code???


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

It seems like the DHA aren't going to make any changes to the Skill Select system to tackle the nuisance of fake EOIs.

So the only way for them to clear the fake EOIs is have one huge round like 3k to 3.5k so that all fake high point EOIs are cleared. Then see how many of the people who get an invite actually pay for the fees and file for PR. Accordingly, decide number of invites in next round.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kunsal said:


> It seems like the DHA aren't going to make any changes to the Skill Select system to tackle the nuisance of fake EOIs.
> 
> 
> 
> So the only way for them to clear the fake EOIs is have one huge round like 3k to 3.5k so that all fake high point EOIs are cleared. Then see how many of the people who get an invite actually pay for the fees and file for PR. Accordingly, decide number of invites in next round.


Even that wouldn't solve the issue as after 60 days those fake eois will enter the pool again and get invite 2nd time.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Then those EOIs will definitely be fake and will be redundant anyway in the next round. Atleast more genuine applicants will be invited this way.

And seriously... If people who are filling these fake EOIs are reading this, if you are doing it to get back at the DHA for some reason, then know that DHA seems least bothered by this. 

Only genuine applicants (some of whom are at a turning point in their lives) are getting hurt.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Then those EOIs will definitely be fake and will be redundant anyway in the next round. Atleast more genuine applicants will be invited this way.
> 
> And seriously... If people who are filling these fake EOIs are reading this, if you are doing it to get back at the DHA for some reason, then know that DHA seems least bothered by this.
> 
> Only genuine applicants (some of whom are at a turning point in their lives) are getting hurt.


I think the people who put fake eoi's are doing it because of jealousy. They might be thinking if I can't get in then nobody should. I don't understand how they can get at DHA by putting fake eoi. They don't care. It's not like they are spending man hours going through every eoi submitted. They just punch in numbers for invites every month, and those who apply and pay the fee, those applications they go through. These fake eoi's are not hurting DHA in any way. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Even that wouldn't solve the issue as after 60 days those fake eois will enter the pool again and get invite 2nd time.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


It can be up to some extent if EOI once invited should be freeze and marked invalid once invited.

Can't we request ISCAH to get one petition signed by all aspirants to sort out this mess created by fake EOIs......


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

NB said:


> If you have not lied in the EOI, then there is no reason for rejection on this ground
> However, Vic rejects more then 50% of all pre invites that it sends out
> The reasons for rejection are not made public
> 
> ...


Actually I am moving to Sydney Australia in two month for work (ICT). I am offshore at this moment so would like to ask if there is chance if Victoria send pre-invite to people working in Sydney? To get invitation from NSW, I need to work here for atleast 1 year


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> I think the people who put fake eoi's are doing it because of jealousy. They might be thinking if I can't get in then nobody should. I don't understand how they can get at DHA by putting fake eoi. They don't care. It's not like they are spending man hours going through every eoi submitted. They just punch in numbers for invites every month, and those who apply and pay the fee, those applications they go through. These fake eoi's are not hurting DHA in any way.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Yes that could be the case as well.

One thing is for certain, that there are a LOT of fake EOIs in the system.

I had made some calculations from historical data and posted it in a thread where in the average number of 85+ pointers was less than 5 per month for 261313.

Now, in the October round, there were a total of 1500 invitations and only 2 months of 85 pointers were pending in backlog i.e. only 10-15 genuine applicants as per the calculations. Yet, only 85 pointers were cleared and 80 pointer backlog was backdated.

So you can imagine the alarming number of fake 85 point EOIs in the system. 

This makes it so frustrating for genuine applicants like us! DHA doesn't seem bothered which adds to the frustration.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Actually I am moving to Sydney Australia in two month for work (ICT). I am offshore at this moment so would like to ask if there is chance if Victoria send pre-invite to people working in Sydney? To get invitation from NSW, I need to work here for atleast 1 year


VIC generally doesn’t sponsor applicants working in other states Unless they have a firm job offer in the state 

Cheers


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Yes that could be the case as well.
> 
> One thing is for certain, that there are a LOT of fake EOIs in the system.
> 
> ...


When people were getting invite at 65 points, there were very few 70 pointers and they were rare like 2-5 every round at most. Then when points went up to 70, 75 was the rare thing. Then same for 80 and now 85. 

The point is, it is a question of supply and demand. There were lots of 65 pointers those days who could do NAATI, PY, Work Exp, PTE and so on to get their points to 85 today if they needed. They got invited at 65, so they didn't bother. 

Now when the number of places went down from 190K to 150K now and 189 got crushed down to 16K (11-12K to be honest after accounting for NZ applicants) from 44K, so that's a drop of 75% or only 1/4 is now invited and with 18 months backlog to get grant, people are now desperate for an invite and hence everybody is doing all of them and improving points to get invite.

If there is anyone to blame, it's DOHA. Fake/unused/multiple EOIs only affects people who might lose out due to age. It doesn't affect the number of visa grants in a year. 

Doha measures by visa grants not number of EOIs sent. If DOHA needs to grant 10K people this year and 80% of the invite is fake, they will send 50,000 invites till they reach the 10,000 visa grants. So, no genuine applicants is left behind.

I don't see Mickey Mouse applying with $3500+ with its fake EOI and getting grant and taking places out of those 10,000 visa grant reserved for 2019-20. 

If anything fake/unused/multiple EOis does is, it may delay the process by some months and nothing else. With 18 months delay in grant in 189, I think DOHA has thousands of people they need to grant first before they can invite some more. 

Once again *EOI Invite is not same as Visa Grant*

Edit: The truth maybe inconvenient, but that's what it is. If DOHA increases the 189 invite level to 44K, you will see points coming down to 70 easily. It may not hit 65 soon as it may take some years, but 70 definitely. So again, supply and demand.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

I have questions regarding Title and Team change. 

1 - My designation has been revised after the ACS assessment. Should I change the Title in my EOI or let it same as ACS? 
2 - My team is also changed after/during the ACS assessment process, which does a little different job but, I can get the same JD from HR under the current team . Will there be a problem? Also, my salary statement contains the changed team and title ? 

Please share your experience/opinion and suggest what should I do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> I have questions regarding Title and Team change.
> 
> 1 - My designation has been revised after the ACS assessment. Should I change the Title in my EOI or let it same as ACS?
> 2 - My team is also changed after/during the ACS assessment process, which does a little different job but, I can get the same JD from HR under the current team . Will there be a problem? Also, my salary statement contains the changed team and title ?
> ...


1. You should close the old Entry in the EOI and start a new one from the date of designation change 
2. It would be risky to continue to claim points for experience after designation change
If at all you want to claim, get yourself reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## s_prabhu (Nov 11, 2019)

Iscah has mentioned in their news that, they verified with DHA for preference between point levels and got the response as, no such preference are meant for applicants. is this true?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. You should close the old Entry in the EOI and start a new one from the date of designation change
> 2. It would be risky to continue to claim points for experience after designation change
> If at all you want to claim, get yourself reassessed
> 
> Cheers


Mine has been a level 2 to level 3 change in the same job family without any change in jd. Is your advice the same or can i just update the eoi?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. You should close the old Entry in the EOI and start a new one from the date of designation change
> 2. It would be risky to continue to claim points for experience after designation change
> If at all you want to claim, get yourself reassessed
> 
> Cheers


Actually the Job description is same, there is no change. I can get the same letter from HR, there is only change in Title like Principle Software Engineer to Software Consultant. I am working in the same organization from the start. HR had provided me the letter for assessment with my current title and start date of employment. 

So you are suggesting, I should mention all the designations in my EOIs ? like software to senior then principle then Software Consultant ? 

I assessed myself at the start of the year, i didn't know that my team is going to change. Moreover, my points are going to change after 6 to 7 months like I fall under 8 year experience category after 6 to 7 months. So my points were same even before the assessment and after the assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Actually the Job description is same, there is no change. I can get the same letter from HR, there is only change in Title like Principle Software Engineer to Software Consultant. I am working in the same organization from the start. HR had provided me the letter for assessment with my current title and start date of employment.
> 
> So you are suggesting, I should mention all the designations in my EOIs ? like software to senior then principle then Software Consultant ?
> 
> I assessed myself at the start of the year, i didn't know that my team is going to change. Moreover, my points are going to change after 6 to 7 months like I fall under 8 year experience category after 6 to 7 months. So my points were same even before the assessment and after the assessment.


I mentioned all designations 
The choice is yours

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

s_prabhu said:


> Iscah has mentioned in their news that, they verified with DHA for preference between point levels and got the response as, no such preference are meant for applicants. is this true?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it’s true. There is no preference. Highest points get invited first followed by earlier doe (as per normal).


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> When people were getting invite at 65 points, there were very few 70 pointers and they were rare like 2-5 every round at most. Then when points went up to 70, 75 was the rare thing. Then same for 80 and now 85.
> 
> The point is, it is a question of supply and demand. There were lots of 65 pointers those days who could do NAATI, PY, Work Exp, PTE and so on to get their points to 85 today if they needed. They got invited at 65, so they didn't bother.
> 
> ...


I did my analysis just 3-4 months back when there were an average of less than 5 85+ pointers for the whole year for 261313. You don't need to go back to ancient times when 65 pointers used to get an invite.

Now all of a sudden only 2 months of 85 pointers were cleared in a round of 1500! Do you seriously believe that there are so many genuine 85+ pointers springing up all of a sudden?

PTE is the only feasible option that can maximize our points and even with a 20 most guys would only reach 70 to 75 points as was the case not so long ago.

Naati for offshore applicants is hardly an easy way to gain 5 points as they need to travel to Australia. Similarly, work experience points can be only gained after 5 or 7 years (for majors) so that is also out of most people's hands.

So the situation hasn't changed from the last one year. It's clear that a significant number of fake EOIs exist.

As for the Mickey Mouse comment, you're not getting the point so leave it.

and as far as you going through the trouble of highlighting that text in bold, why thank you for that! I never would have known that an invite is not the same as a grant!


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kunsal said:


> I did my analysis just 3-4 months back when there were an average of less than 5 85+ pointers for the whole year for 261313. You don't need to go back to ancient times when 65 pointers used to get an invite.
> 
> Now all of a sudden only 2 months of 85 pointers were cleared in a round of 1500! Do you seriously believe that there are so many genuine 85+ pointers springing up all of a sudden?
> 
> ...


As for the Mickey Mouse comment, I believe you are the one who failed to get it. It seems whatever the fact is presented, you will blame/believe anything but lack of visa numbers by DOHA. The truth is inconvenient. But it is still truth. It may not make you feel good, but I can't change your mind. 

If you use your brain, then you will understand the point I highlighted in bold. Let me clear it up again. If there is no fake EOIs and DOHA gets 2000 people applying for visa with 2000 EOI invite and their quota is 2000 for the next 6 months, they will reduce invite numbers to 100 or less per month for the next 5 months. If 50% of them are fake, then DOHA will invite 4000, or 10,000 invite for 80% fake and so on. 

Its all about how much they need. You can reduce fake EOIs but it only reduces delays and doesn't increase visa grants. We are not going to have suddenly 40,000 visa grants in a year when the quota is 16K because there are no fake EOIs.

People are now desperate and will blame it on anything since visa numbers has seen 75% reduction, so I do understand my opinion is not going to be popular but its the inconvenient truth.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

expat4aus2 said:


> As for the Mickey Mouse comment, I believe you are the one who failed to get it. It seems whatever the fact is presented, you will blame/believe anything but lack of visa numbers by DOHA. The truth is inconvenient. But it is still truth. It may not make you feel good, but I can't change your mind.
> 
> If you use your brain, then you will understand the point I highlighted in bold. Let me clear it up again. If there is no fake EOIs and DOHA gets 2000 people applying for visa with 2000 EOI invite and their quota is 2000 for the next 6 months, they will reduce invite numbers to 100 or less per month for the next 5 months. If 50% of them are fake, then DOHA will invite 4000, or 10,000 invite for 80% fake and so on.
> 
> ...


What you are saying is correct. Nobody is denied a grand because of fake invites. The only problem is that fake invites take up invites of people who have the points at a particular point in time. They might loose those points in a few months or the cutoff might go up later on. So basically the fakes make genuine candidates wait and sometimes they loose the waiting game. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

kunsal said:


> I did my analysis just 3-4 months back when there were an average of less than 5 85+ pointers for the whole year for 261313. You don't need to go back to ancient times when 65 pointers used to get an invite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not saying that you are wrong. But there is no proof that a lot of fake 85 point eois exist. I get your point when you said there were only a few 85 pointers a few months back. The truth is, back then, no body needed 85 points to get invited. Just because people didn't claim them, doesn't mean they never had 85 points. They could have had a skilled spouse or better english or even work experience. At that point in time they probably didn't need to claim those to get to 85 point and get an invite. They probably just needed 80 points and a few months waiting to get an invite. People like that wouldn't have gone through the trouble of spending more money to get your spouse qualifications assessed, rewrite english tests and get your experience assessed. But now, because of the low invites everyone is trying to scrounge up all the points they can possibly claim. That might be the biggest reason for so many 85 pointers. Up untill now there is no official document that states that there are a lot of fakes. 

And don't tell me there are fakes because whenever we have rounds of invites, nobody reports them having 85 points. Just because it's not reported, doesn't mean that it doesn't exist. Most people around the world are not on expat forum or Facebook or immitracker or connected to iscah. The very few who are, reports invites when they get them and we get a basic idea about the latest invited points and dates. Thats it. Unless there is concrete proof from an official document stating that a lot of eoi's are fake, all everybody is doing is speculating and just unwilling to accept that there and infact people out there with 85 points.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

kunsal said:


> I did my analysis just 3-4 months back when there were an average of less than 5 85+ pointers for the whole year for 261313. You don't need to go back to ancient times when 65 pointers used to get an invite.
> 
> Now all of a sudden only 2 months of 85 pointers were cleared in a round of 1500! Do you seriously believe that there are so many genuine 85+ pointers springing up all of a sudden?
> 
> ...





expat4aus2 said:


> As for the Mickey Mouse comment, I believe you are the one who failed to get it. It seems whatever the fact is presented, you will blame/believe anything but lack of visa numbers by DOHA. The truth is inconvenient. But it is still truth. It may not make you feel good, but I can't change your mind.
> 
> If you use your brain, then you will understand the point I highlighted in bold. Let me clear it up again. If there is no fake EOIs and DOHA gets 2000 people applying for visa with 2000 EOI invite and their quota is 2000 for the next 6 months, they will reduce invite numbers to 100 or less per month for the next 5 months. If 50% of them are fake, then DOHA will invite 4000, or 10,000 invite for 80% fake and so on.
> 
> ...


There is no need for unnecessary argument. You guys can argue from now till eternity, DOHA won't do anything about it. In my opinion, if DOHA scrap PTE, I can guarantee you that the points will drop back to 60 or 65 and there will be no need for fake EOI.

PTE = More people getting maximum English score = Increase in required points. We all know it's harder to score 8 in IELTS.


PS: That's just my opinion. If you don't like it, you can argue with your ancestors.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> What you are saying is correct. Nobody is denied a grand because of fake invites. The only problem is that fake invites take up invites of people who have the points at a particular point in time. They might loose those points in a few months or the cutoff might go up later on. So basically the fakes make genuine candidates wait and sometimes they loose the waiting game.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


I already addressed that problem in the previous post, yes it denies people who might age out and delays invites by few months, but it never takes up places as no fake will ever apply for visa process and get grant. 

I also agree with your other post. I can understand people are desperate but fake doesn't stop people getting grant but DOHA.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> There is no need for unnecessary argument. You guys can argue from now till eternity, DOHA won't do anything about it. In my opinion, if DOHA scrap PTE, I can guarantee you that the points will drop back to 60 or 65 and there will be no need for fake EOI.
> 
> PTE = More people getting maximum English score = Increase in required points. We all know it's harder to score 8 in IELTS.
> 
> ...


Yes but what does it do anyway? It just reduces the cut-off points by 10 points and loss of business for Pearson but people will still be shouting fake EOIs because it doesn't increase invite numbers. We are all just blaming things on anything we can and not DOHAs visa grant reduction by almost 75%.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

expat4aus2 said:


> Yes but what does it do anyway? It just reduces the cut-off points by 10 points and loss of business for Pearson but people will still be shouting fake EOIs because it doesn't increase invite numbers. We are all just blaming things on anything we can and not DOHAs visa grant reduction by almost 75%.


If you ask me NAATI should be the one thing that should be kicked off. It is a useless thing. Nobody will be working as an interpreter or anything. And it doesnt do anything for the community if people don't work as one. So what's the point. It's a waste.

And yes I don't have naati 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

haroon154 said:


> If you ask me NAATI should be the one thing that should be kicked off. It is a useless thing. Nobody will be working as an interpreter or anything. And it doesnt do anything for the community if people don't work as one. So what's the point. It's a waste.
> 
> And yes I don't have naati
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Except CCL is not for use as an interpreter or similar, it is a means of showing you are effectively bilingual in a community language spoken in Australia, and hence likely a reasonable indicator of your ability to integrate in a multicultural Australia.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Except CCL is not for use as an interpreter or similar, it is a means of showing you are effectively bilingual in a community language spoken in Australia, and hence likely a reasonable indicator of your ability to integrate in a multicultural Australia.


Almost everyone speaks English in Australia. The ability to integrate in a multicultural environment needs racial and cultural tolerance and acceptance. It does not require language skills.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Except CCL is not for use as an interpreter or similar, it is a means of showing you are effectively bilingual in a community language spoken in Australia, and hence likely a reasonable indicator of your ability to integrate in a multicultural Australia.


I don't think I agree with you on this. I grow up speaking both language and the way my mind works is that I do not translate anything in my head. Meanwhile, in CCL, you are actually required to "translate" between two different languages.
Also, to blend in a Multicultural community does not mean you have to be bilingual.
Anyway, who am I to say? It's the rule of the game, suck it up and try my best.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Almost everyone speaks English in Australia. The ability to integrate in a multicultural environment needs racial and cultural tolerance and acceptance. It does not require language skills.


We will have to agree to disagree, but imho that is why you are not getting awarded points for just speaking a LOTE (language other than English) - but for being effectively bilingual in English. The CALD (culturally and linguistically diverse) community is better off being effectively bilingual in English.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

etadaking said:


> I don't think I agree with you on this. I grow up speaking both language and the way my mind works is that I do not translate anything in my head. Meanwhile, in CCL, you are actually required to "translate" between two different languages.
> Also, to blend in a Multicultural community does not mean you have to be bilingual.
> Anyway, who am I to say? It's the rule of the game, suck it up and try my best.


Certainly does not mean you _have_ to be, but it helps me thinks. If I wanted to build-in a mechanism to prioritise applicants that would be less likely to remain in their CALD enclaves, I think it is an effective policy lever to award points to skilled migrants with a bilingual ability in a community language used in Australia. 

The bar to do interpreting / translating work is much higher. 

But like I said above we can agree to disagree - as far as scraping points together it is part of the game as you said and unfortunately a hoop folks have to jump through even if they do not see the value in it.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Except CCL is not for use as an interpreter or similar, it is a means of showing you are effectively bilingual in a community language spoken in Australia, and hence likely a reasonable indicator of your ability to integrate in a multicultural Australia.


What are you on about mate. Multiple language proficiency is used for translation and interpretation. It has nothing to do with multicultural integration. 

You are already from a different country. It makes you different from Australians. You are from a different culture. NAATI is just a stupid system that existed eons ago, when they actually needed people who could speak a different language and aid in interpretation. In this day and age, english skill is a prerequisite for immigration and everybody speaks English and NAATI is just outdated. How in the world is NAATI equivalent to one years worth of work experience in Australia or three years work overseas. They both give candidates 5 points. Just because you can speak a different language does not add as much to your skill as working for a few years. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sat86 (Nov 7, 2019)

Guys, I have few questions. I have positive skill as engineering technologist through E.A is there any way I can upgrade that as Civil engineer. my back round is Bsc(hons) in Quantity Surveying and MSc in Civil. also another question is I'm Currently working as Q.S in Australia and my supervisor is holding Bachelor of engineering degree but Masters in Q.S is it possible if I get a reference letter from her as my supervisor to get assess through AIQS as QS.


Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914
Age-30
Degree-15
PTE-10
Naati-5
Exp-5
Total-65


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

I have 80 points and will be 90 after the november changes. ANZSCO 262112. Really hoping to secure an Invitation. Cant believe It has been 5 rounds since my DOE at 80 points and I have not been invited. DOE 04/07.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> I have 80 points and will be 90 after the november changes. ANZSCO 262112. Really hoping to secure an Invitation. Cant believe It has been 5 rounds since my DOE at 80 points and I have not been invited. DOE 04/07.


According to a recent survey, most people are single. I'm sorry mate. Most of the previously 80 pointers will become 90 pointers. There will be a lot of 90 pointers. I think future cut-offs will be @ 95.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> According to a recent survey, most people are single. I'm sorry mate. Most of the previously 80 pointers will become 90 pointers. There will be a lot of 90 pointers. I think future cut-offs will be @ 95.


Could you provide the source for the "Recent Survey"?
I was under the impression that the number of single people were around 34% in the skillselect pool according to this article published by ISCAH(1)[31/05/2019] Unless suddenly people started divorcing 


1.) https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/


----------



## expatforumboy (Jun 3, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> I have 80 points and will be 90 after the november changes. ANZSCO 262112. Really hoping to secure an Invitation. Cant believe It has been 5 rounds since my DOE at 80 points and I have not been invited. DOE 04/07.


Do you mind sharing your points breakdown? Your current location and the states you applied in? I am also a 262112, 75 points at the moment and will be 80 after the change and 85 after clearing the naati next month. I’d be interested to provide my opinion on probable reasons why you haven’t received an invite yet given your points breakdown.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

expatforumboy said:


> Do you mind sharing your points breakdown? Your current location and the states you applied in? I am also a 262112, 75 points at the moment and will be 80 after the change and 85 after clearing the naati next month. I’d be interested to provide my opinion on probable reasons why you haven’t received an invite yet given your points breakdown.


Yes Sure. Thanks heaps.

ANZSCO:262112
Age: 25
PTE: 20
Education: 20
Australian Experience: 5
PY: 5
NAATI: 5

EOI Lodged on 04/07/2019. I saw the latest prediction from ISCAH and they've said for Prorata they've invited uptill 04/06. That means I am exactly a month away?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> According to a recent survey, most people are single. I'm sorry mate. Most of the previously 80 pointers will become 90 pointers. There will be a lot of 90 pointers. I think future cut-offs will be @ 95.


I'd like to know the source of that survey as well.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Tyrannosaurus rex said:
> 
> 
> > According to a recent survey, most people are single. I'm sorry mate. Most of the previously 80 pointers will become 90 pointers. There will be a lot of 90 pointers. I think future cut-offs will be @ 95.
> ...


So would I. Please share that survey link. 

The surveys done on 2613 and 2611 tell a different story. For 2613, out of 92 people who took the survey, only 18 people will be at 90 post November changes while most will be at 85. 
This means people who are currently at 80 have already used 5 partner points.


----------



## expatforumboy (Jun 3, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> Yes Sure. Thanks heaps.
> 
> ANZSCO:262112
> Age: 25
> ...


Well, until the change happens in Nov. 16, we can only speculate why people who gained similar points haven't been invited yet.

If you look at the table below (albeit for a pro-rata occupation), August round for 2631 had 14/07 as its last DOE invitee. However, on Oct. round, the DOE went two months back (20/05). One can only wonder why those having similar 80 points with a later DOE (14/07/2019) got invited first (during Aug round) as opposed to those having earlier DOE (20/05/2019 ) which were only invited in the last Oct round.

July 2019:
2631	Computer Network Professionals	80	13/05/2019 7:32pm
Aug 2019:
2631	Computer Network Professionals	80	14/07/2019 8:37pm
Sept 2019:
2631	Computer Network Professionals	85	10/07/2019 5:53am
Oct 2019
2631	Computer Network Professionals	80	20/05/2019 10:05am


I am under the impression that there is indeed a global shortage of cyber security professionals specially in Australia. I've seen it in the news:

https://www.itnews.com.au/news/aust...dency-for-highly-skilled-tech-migrants-533419

ACS also recognises it:
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/... on Australia's 2019-20 Migration Program.pdf

Two of my colleagues on the same role got their PR 2 years ago and 3 were company-sponsored a year prior that. Times have changed indeed. It's hard to get a PR nowadays but let's see what the Nov. 16 change will bring us.

Have you tried applying for SS in the following locations below? I don't know where your location is at the moment but if you search for job availabilities at seek.com.au for cyber security professional, the following cities top the list (per result count). Unfortunately, I am offshore and only eligible to apply in Victoria/QLD so ACT and NSW is out of the picture.

Sydney
Melbourne
Canberra
Brisbane

For me, I'm just trying to max out my points to get a better chance. Once the dust settles and assuming I'd manage to clear NAATI next month, I'll be at 85 points. If I don't get an invite within 1 year, plan B is to take a diploma course in AU to increase my points further. If Australia doesn't come to me. I will come to Australia!!!!!

Goodluck mate!


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

expatforumboy said:


> Well, until the change happens in Nov. 16, we can only speculate why people who gained similar points haven't been invited yet.
> 
> If you look at the table below (albeit for a pro-rata occupation), August round for 2631 had 14/07 as its last DOE invitee. However, on Oct. round, the DOE went two months back (20/05). One can only wonder why those having similar 80 points with a later DOE (14/07/2019) got invited first (during Aug round) as opposed to those having earlier DOE (20/05/2019 ) which were only invited in the last Oct round.
> 
> ...


I have applied 190 as I have a job already in the role in Melbourne, Victoria(Hence the work experience). But as that is not something we can track, 189 becomes my choice. 

As for your-case, hopefully 85 points will be enough come February or March. As they have not invited many in this FY, the best shot is that they are holding up the larger rounds for post november 16 changes. Good luck and hope you'll get it


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Almost everyone speaks English in Australia. The ability to integrate in a multicultural environment needs racial and cultural tolerance and acceptance. It does not require language skills.


Just a fact: more than 21% Australian speak languages other than English at home. and 29% of Australian citizen were born in overseas countries.
https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/lookup/Media Release3


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi guys! 

I know someone mentioned that after 16.11 we will be able to update the details without changed to our EOI date. Where can I find this information? Thank you!


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I know someone mentioned that after 16.11 we will be able to update the details without changed to our EOI date. Where can I find this information? Thank you!


Check out this link. 

https://www.iscah.com/information-dha-16112019-eois-points-test-visas/


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Check out this link.
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/information-dha-16112019-eois-points-test-visas/


Awesome, thank you.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

haroon154 said:


> What are you on about mate. Multiple language proficiency is used for translation and interpretation. It has nothing to do with multicultural integration.
> 
> You are already from a different country. It makes you different from Australians. You are from a different culture. NAATI is just a stupid system that existed eons ago, when they actually needed people who could speak a different language and aid in interpretation. In this day and age, english skill is a prerequisite for immigration and everybody speaks English and NAATI is just outdated. How in the world is NAATI equivalent to one years worth of work experience in Australia or three years work overseas. They both give candidates 5 points. Just because you can speak a different language does not add as much to your skill as working for a few years.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Glad you got that out of the system, now imagine if you could do that in another community language spoken in Australia - more people would benefit from your (although different from mine) valuable perspective. If you can't recognise how that might be useful to progress broader public policy goals in a multicultural society then again, we will have to agree to disagree. 

Having said that, a CCL from NAATI cannot be used for translation and interpretation work -so not sure what you are on about? As I mentioned before, it isn't about proficiency in a LOTE, it is about being bilingual in English. 

I guess you have a bone to pick with the points equivalency too then? I would agree with you there that the system is far from perfect. 

Personally, I would like to see English language skill thresholds higher and via more stringent testing (e.g. IELTS as opposed to PTE which imho is easier to 'game'), and as a result award more points in the grander scheme of things. If that is done, I think the points thresholds for offshore experience can then be potentially reduced too - 1 year of 'skilled' onshore experience being the equivalent of 3 years of 'skilled' offshore experience is too large a difference in my view. So on the whole you don't just get skilled migrants with first class technical skills but worthless people (and language) skills that find it hard to integrate in their work/life.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> What you are saying is correct. Nobody is denied a grand because of fake invites. The only problem is that fake invites take up invites of people who have the points at a particular point in time. They might loose those points in a few months or the cutoff might go up later on. So basically the fakes make genuine candidates wait and sometimes they loose the waiting game.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


That's what I was trying to say, but this guy misinterpreted and went into prehistoric times for no reason lol.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> I am not saying that you are wrong. But there is no proof that a lot of fake 85 point eois exist. I get your point when you said there were only a few 85 pointers a few months back. The truth is, back then, no body needed 85 points to get invited. Just because people didn't claim them, doesn't mean they never had 85 points. They could have had a skilled spouse or better english or even work experience. At that point in time they probably didn't need to claim those to get to 85 point and get an invite. They probably just needed 80 points and a few months waiting to get an invite. People like that wouldn't have gone through the trouble of spending more money to get your spouse qualifications assessed, rewrite english tests and get your experience assessed. But now, because of the low invites everyone is trying to scrounge up all the points they can possibly claim. That might be the biggest reason for so many 85 pointers. Up untill now there is no official document that states that there are a lot of fakes.
> 
> And don't tell me there are fakes because whenever we have rounds of invites, nobody reports them having 85 points. Just because it's not reported, doesn't mean that it doesn't exist. Most people around the world are not on expat forum or Facebook or immitracker or connected to iscah. The very few who are, reports invites when they get them and we get a basic idea about the latest invited points and dates. Thats it. Unless there is concrete proof from an official document stating that a lot of eoi's are fake, all everybody is doing is speculating and just unwilling to accept that there and infact people out there with 85 points.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Ofcourse there won't be any proof of fake invites, but the situation we are in leads me (and a few other people on here) to believe that there are. I'm not ruling out that it may be just paranoia on our part but you also cannot rule out the possibility of fake EOIs. 

I get what you're saying that some applicants might not have claimed points that they could have, but not many people have points to claim that can get them to 85, 90 points. 

English is the only thing which is in the hands of a significant majority of offshore applicants. Other ways to increase points are on achieving milestones like completing certain years of work experience or getting married.

Take my case for instance. I've been stuck on 70 points since I lodged my EOI in May of last year. Experience is the only thing I can rely on to gain points and I will gain another 5 points for experience in 3 or 4 weeks.. Naati isn't feasible as I'm offshore. So 75 (85 for December round) are the maximum points I can get and I'm quite sure this is the case for most offshore applicants.

Now you tell me how an average of just 5 monthly 85+ pointers suddenly increases so much that in just a couple of months that only 2 months of backlog of applicants is cleared for a round of 1500? 

If you take into account the 60-40 split and around 25 percent of those 60 percent going to Software Engineers, that comes out to 225.

In two months the count went to 225 from an average of 5? It's hard to believe my friend.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Ofcourse there won't be any proof of fake invites, but the situation we are in leads me (and a few other people on here) to believe that there are. I'm not ruling out that it may be just paranoia on our part but you also cannot rule out the possibility of fake EOIs.
> 
> I get what you're saying that some applicants might not have claimed points that they could have, but not many people have points to claim that can get them to 85, 90 points.
> 
> ...


Completely agreed.
There are most likely chances that at-least 50% of high points EOIs are fake as for offshore applicants it is hard to increase points beyond 80 as Experience and age are reverse factors. And I believe even if few applicants including onshore are able to increase their score by 5 or 10 points they have created new EOIS rather than updating the existing one so number of EOIs with older score are now acting as fake.

So it's high time to act on these fake EOIs to get the real forecasting whether 80 or 85 points have any chance or not. I'm not sure whether DOHA is approachable or not through MARA agents at least we can request ISCAH to get one petition signed by all aspirants to sort out this mess created by fake EOIs...... 

>>One small fix can be below one if application fee is not feasible while submitting EOIs.
--EOI once invited should be freeze and marked invalid once invited.--


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

They have released post code for eligible regional area. Is there anyone here actually has that +5 regional education from regional area expansion?

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Deta...nlaisRtMqiKj_1gCxtB3O23lLY7AXaFA5UQoxPIyc4L2U


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

derekchasing said:


> They have released post code for eligible regional area. Is there anyone here actually has that +5 regional education from regional area expansion?
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Deta...nlaisRtMqiKj_1gCxtB3O23lLY7AXaFA5UQoxPIyc4L2U


My postcode (2308) is under 'Cities and major regional centres'. I am not sure if I will get that 5 points for regional education.

Does anyone know if education from 'Cities and major regional centres' will get 5 points?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

derekchasing said:


> They have released post code for eligible regional area. Is there anyone here actually has that +5 regional education from regional area expansion?
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Deta...nlaisRtMqiKj_1gCxtB3O23lLY7AXaFA5UQoxPIyc4L2U



I do. The town I studied is in regional centres and other regional areas. Not sure if cities qualify, but probably yes. Worth to double check with Mara agent.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> derekchasing said:
> 
> 
> > They have released post code for eligible regional area. Is there anyone here actually has that +5 regional education from regional area expansion?
> ...


I read somewhere that people will be eligible for 1 or 2 extra years on their 485 after November,2020. Not sure if current graduates are eligible for extra 5 points.


----------



## Pavan24 (Nov 13, 2019)

Does 189 has impact with new rules effective 16th November? Because I didn't see any note that EOI will effect for 189 with new rules..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pavan24 said:


> Does 189 has impact with new rules effective 16th November? Because I didn't see any note that EOI will effect for 189 with new rules..


Points will change for 189 applicants also on 16 NOV wherever applicable

Cheers


----------



## Pavan24 (Nov 13, 2019)

Where is this information, can you send me link please..


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

*New points update*

Hi. I know the new points update will happen on 16th November, but any idea at what time will they be updated in the Skill Select system?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> I did my analysis just 3-4 months back when there were an average of less than 5 85+ pointers for the whole year for 261313. You don't need to go back to ancient times when 65 pointers used to get an invite.
> 
> Now all of a sudden only 2 months of 85 pointers were cleared in a round of 1500! Do you seriously believe that there are so many genuine 85+ pointers springing up all of a sudden?
> 
> ...


I have to agree with @_expat4aus2 _on this.

I understand your frustration that genuine applicants are missing out on what could be once in a lifetime, game-changing opportunity because of fake EOIs but there is no official data to prove it.


What if DHA sends more invites in a bid to clear fake EOIs from the system and if they are not actually fake EOIs but genuine applicants of 85+ points then they end up with more visa applications than they initially targeted which would lead them to exceed their FY quota. DHA (with support from current govt.) will try to play safe by inviting low number of applicants as long as they can meet their quota without exhausting invitations.

Many people here suggest that DHA should charge some sort of a fee for submitting an EOI but what if cut-off points never reach equal to the points claimed? would that not feel unfair and unethical? If people pay for service, they expect a service - Accepted or Rejected but they need to hear a definitive answer. I cannot imagine someone paying fees and stuck in limbo for 2 years only to find out their EOI has expired because the cut-off points never reached equal to what they claimed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> I have to agree with @_expat4aus2 _on this.
> 
> I understand your frustration that genuine applicants are missing out on what could be once in a lifetime, game-changing opportunity because of fake EOIs but there is no official data to prove it.
> 
> ...


NZ charges fees for submitting an EOI, and I have not seen anyone complaining 
I also applied and paid the fees
Each applicant can asses his chances of getting an invite and if he feels that he has a chance he will apply
They can extend the validity of the EOI to 5 years if required
There is no other practical solution to stop the fake EOIs once and for all 

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> I have to agree with @_expat4aus2 _on this.
> 
> I understand your frustration that genuine applicants are missing out on what could be once in a lifetime, game-changing opportunity because of fake EOIs but there is no official data to prove it.
> 
> ...



Charging fee may not be acceptable in this case, but at-least they can stop them (Fake EOIs) to re-enter the pool after 60 days by nullifying those EOIs once invited.

Just a thought....


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Victoria and Queensland have almost closed doors for 491 for accountants and IT. Queensland almost removed all the IT and accounting occupation and Victoria is asking for job offer to get nominated for 491 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

derekchasing said:


> They have released post code for eligible regional area. Is there anyone here actually has that +5 regional education from regional area expansion?
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Deta...nlaisRtMqiKj_1gCxtB3O23lLY7AXaFA5UQoxPIyc4L2U


Potentially me. ISCAH is currently confirming this with DHA to get a definite answer.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> NZ charges fees for submitting an EOI, and I have not seen anyone complaining
> I also applied and paid the fees
> Each applicant can asses his chances of getting an invite and if he feels that he has a chance he will apply
> They can extend the validity of the EOI to 5 years if required
> ...


Hey NB,

I think it all comes down to one question, if it's not bothering DHA then why would they do it? 
DHA would still meet their targeted goal for this FY even if they majorly invite fake EOIs, then why would they do it.

It has to pinch them in order to get skillselect system fixed.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I think it all comes down to one question, if it's not bothering DHA then why would they do it?
> DHA would still meet their targeted goal for this FY even if they majorly invite fake EOIs, then why would they do it.
> ...



I didn't understand how they can reach their goal for a FY. when they are releasing invite they don't know how much will go in waste - 20%, 30% , 50% or 80%.. basically the % of wastage can be calculated after 4 months ( when each wasted invites gets 2 chance). So any invite from march - June may be labeled as wasted only after July of next FY. so how can they achieve previous FY's goal here? I don't think the remaining quota of previous year is being added to next FY's quota.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

ahujahooman said:


> Victoria and Queensland have almost closed doors for 491 for accountants and IT. Queensland almost removed all the IT and accounting occupation and Victoria is asking for job offer to get nominated for 491 .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What is the source of information? Can you provide any links?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> I didn't understand how they can reach their goal for a FY. when they are releasing invite they don't know how much will go in waste - 20%, 30% , 50% or 80%.. basically the % of wastage can be calculated after 4 months ( when each wasted invites gets 2 chance). So any invite from march - June may be labeled as wasted only after July of next FY. so how can they achieve previous FY's goal here? I don't think the remaining quota of previous year is being added to next FY's quota.


DHA have got thousands of visa applications currently lodged for 189. Their target to reach is '_the number of visa grants_' not the invites sent from skill select.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> DHA have got thousands of visa applications currently lodged for 189. Their target to reach is '_the number of visa grants_' not the invites sent from skill select.


Still got few confusion. 
1. The visa grant is happening after 9-18 months of invitation acceptance. Most of the grants happening now was invited last FY, and all invitation going now will be granted FY20-21 or FY 21-22. They even don't know what is final quota of current year, so how can they invite based on grant quota of 2 years after. If next year's quota is reduced to 5000, will not they send any invite or how they will grant already invited more than 5000 people in earlier FY?
2. The occupation ceiling is on no of invites, not on grants. Fake Eois may not take place in grants, but definitely they are consuming occupation ceiling counts. Are they adjusting that value also to handle fake eoi?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Look at DHA’s pattern for last 5 months - 
July - 1000 
August and September - 100 
October - 1500 
November - 100-500 (pending confirmation). 

They are on a different tangent altogether. 
With the new changes coming up on 16/11, who knows what the December round will look like. 

All we can do is wait and let it unfold.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

aviz28 said:


> What is the source of information? Can you provide any links?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Please check the victoria and Queensland immi website.
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> Still got few confusion.
> 1. The visa grant is happening after 9-18 months of invitation acceptance. Most of the grants happening now was invited last FY, and all invitation going now will be granted FY20-21 or FY 21-22. They even don't know what is final quota of current year, so how can they invite based on grant quota of 2 years after. If next year's quota is reduced to 5000, will not they send any invite or how they will grant already invited more than 5000 people in earlier FY?
> 2. The occupation ceiling is on no of invites, not on grants. Fake Eois may not take place in grants, but definitely they are consuming occupation ceiling counts. Are they adjusting that value also to handle fake eoi?


1. They have a target number for how many visa's they are going to grant for this FY which is 16,652 visa grants for subclass 189 (this also includes any secondary applicant for 189 visa like spouse or dependent children) and they will reach around it. If DHA decides to reduce total places from skilled independent stream next FY to a dramatic number like '5000', then they wont stop sending invites just like that, instead they might probably run a round every second month with only 100 invites. 

Here is an stats for FY 17-18


Total Migration Program 190,000
Migration Program outcomes =162,417


2. The numbers you see in occupation ceiling are maximum number of invites that can be issued for that specific occupation. Under no condition DHA is obligated to reach that maximum number on occupation ceiling. That number is just a reference of how many potential invites are left for that particular occupation for current FY.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

ParoP said:


> Still got few confusion.
> 1. The visa grant is happening after 9-18 months of invitation acceptance. Most of the grants happening now was invited last FY, and all invitation going now will be granted FY20-21 or FY 21-22. They even don't know what is final quota of current year, so how can they invite based on grant quota of 2 years after. If next year's quota is reduced to 5000, will not they send any invite or how they will grant already invited more than 5000 people in earlier FY?
> 2. The occupation ceiling is on no of invites, not on grants. Fake Eois may not take place in grants, but definitely they are consuming occupation ceiling counts. Are they adjusting that value also to handle fake eoi?


1. 75% of all visa grants taking 18 months. But that doesn't mean for all. People can still get grants in 3-6 months if applied today.And not all invitation will go towards next year. 

And since you get that they have so many waiting to be invited and according to you nothing will be granted this year for the invitation sent now, you can pretty much guess that DOHA actually doesn't even need to invite anything more than 100 or 50/month till they clear the one waiting for 1.5 years and then assess how much they will need to invite in future years. 

2. Someone already answered it.


----------



## pras8101 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi All,
I'm new to this thread, pardon me if this question seems silly.I just need to clarify if you get 15 points for education qualification(Bachelor or Master), and 10 points extra if its a STEM qualification as per new changes. Its sounds ridiculous to get 25 points just for education,correct me if I'm wrong.
Regards,
Parry.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pras8101 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to this thread, pardon me if this question seems silly.I just need to clarify if you get 15 points for education qualification(Bachelor or Master), and 10 points extra if its a STEM qualification as per new changes. Its sounds ridiculous to get 25 points just for education,correct me if I'm wrong.
> Regards,
> Parry.


Just because you cant claim it, doesn't make it ridiculous
The conditions for claiming the stem points are so stringent, i doubt any member on the forum would be eligible
If anything is ridiculous its giving 20 points for English for engineering anzsco codes
Competent English is sufficient so only 5 points should be awarded to them
increase points for experience which is more important


Cheers


----------



## pras8101 (Feb 27, 2019)

Mate!!!
you haven't answered my question. Does it mean you get 25 points if your education belongs to STEM qualification when new changes kick in.
Request you to post the link for conditions for claiming stem points if you have one. 
Regards,
Parry.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

pras8101 said:


> Mate!!!
> you haven't answered my question. Does it mean you get 25 points if your education belongs to STEM qualification when new changes kick in.
> Request you to post the link for conditions for claiming stem points if you have one.
> Regards,
> Parry.


You only get 10 points if you were previously eligible for extra 5 points (as it's currently 5 points, they just increased it to 10) meaning you have to have Masters by research or PHD.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

veshi said:


> You only get 10 points if you were previously eligible for extra 5 points (as it's currently 5 points, they just increased it to 10) meaning you have to have Masters by research or PHD.


Correct, People just trying new ways to squeeze in more points even if they do not qualify for it SMH


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> 2. The numbers you see in occupation ceiling are maximum number of invites that can be issued for that specific occupation. Under no condition DHA is obligated to reach that maximum number on occupation ceiling. That number is just a reference of how many potential invites are left for that particular occupation for current FY.


Yes they are not obliged , but I remember at least for anzsco code 2613 they used to consume almost 90-95% of occupation ceiling by march - april of a FY.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

pras8101 said:


> Mate!!!
> you haven't answered my question. Does it mean you get 25 points if your education belongs to STEM qualification when new changes kick in.
> Request you to post the link for conditions for claiming stem points if you have one.
> Regards,
> Parry.


Actually you will get 30 points (5 more for Aus education) if your degree qualified for STEM.

As far as I can see, those people totally deserve those points if they are qualified.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Actually you will get 30 points (5 more for Aus education) if your degree qualified for STEM.
> 
> As far as I can see, those people totally deserve those points if they are qualified.


Actually more

Aus Study Req: 5 pts
Qualification Phd: 20 pts
STEM Qualification: 10 Pts

This is after Nov 16


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pras8101 said:


> Mate!!!
> you haven't answered my question. Does it mean you get 25 points if your education belongs to STEM qualification when new changes kick in.
> Request you to post the link for conditions for claiming stem points if you have one.
> Regards,
> Parry.


It’s not so hard to google such simple questions

https://www.seekvisa.com.au/points-for-specialist-educational-qualifications/

Cheers


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Actually more
> 
> Aus Study Req: 5 pts
> Qualification Phd: 20 pts
> ...


Master by research also qualifies for STEM


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Just because you cant claim it, doesn't make it ridiculous
> 
> The conditions for claiming the stem points are so stringent, i doubt any member on the forum would be eligible
> 
> ...


I agree with nb to a small extent on this one. Although english is important, experience is much better. But everyone should gain the same points for english, doesn't matter what their field is. Also I think just 5 points for one years work experience in Australia is not enough, considering people get extra 10 for better english, 5 points for NAATI etc. Which I personally think is stupid 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Master by research also qualifies for STEM


Hmm, So its either 30 or 35 points for doing a masters by research or phd in Aus


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Thpham1 said:
> 
> 
> > Master by research also qualifies for STEM
> ...


Let’s says 30. 
Add another 30 for age , 20 for pte/IELTS , 5 (PY or naati, could be both) and 5 for experience ( just in case). 
If the person is single, he is at 100 -105 already !!


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Let’s says 30.
> Add another 30 for age , 20 for pte/IELTS , 5 (PY or naati, could be both) and 5 for experience ( just in case).
> If the person is single, he is at 100 -105 already !!


I think it's fair after they sacrifice all those years to earn points. I turned down a phD offer just because I don't want to spend 3.5-4 precious years of my life doing research.
Plus, not sure about others, but getting a phD in Engineering means you have much less chance to get a professional job.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

etadaking said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s says 30.
> ...


Yeah I understand. I am not saying it’s unfair or anything . They have worked hard for it.
I am just trying to wrap my mind around the cut off and what it might look like after 16/11 changes.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

If the invites are few like the recent rounds, probably 95 for most occupations. Maybe 90, but not lower than that. Thats what I think. But there is still hope that DHA might issue more invites bringing this number down to 85. I think that's what everyone in this forum is hoping for. Anything less than 85 is just a dream as of now. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> If the invites are few like the recent rounds, probably 95 for most occupations. Maybe 90, but not lower than that. Thats what I think. But there is still hope that DHA might issue more invites bringing this number down to 85. I think that's what everyone in this forum is hoping for. Anything less than 85 is just a dream as of now.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk




I think they will only issue a maximum of 5000-6000 invites this financial year. But if they do invite these numbers ,85 pointers will have a chance to score the invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

If there are 1000 invites per month, then 95 for the December round, 90 for 2 or 3 rounds after that and 85 thereafter in my opinion.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

kunsal said:


> If there are 1000 invites per month, then 95 for the December round, 90 for 2 or 3 rounds after that and 85 thereafter in my opinion.


You are being too optimistic, even if they invite 1k per month from Dec onwards, Fake EOI will eat up half of it making it difficult to drop to 85 points, yes some 85 pointers can expect an invite but not all


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

kunsal said:


> If there are 1000 invites per month, then 95 for the December round, 90 for 2 or 3 rounds after that and 85 thereafter in my opinion.


If 1000 for December round, it will be 90 as well but only EOIs with earlier doe will be invited.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> Yes they are not obliged , but I remember at least for anzsco code 2613 they used to consume almost 90-95% of occupation ceiling by march - april of a FY.


Just because they did it in the past doesn't mean they will do it every year. They are happy that they are meeting their targeted visa grants each year without curbing GSM altogether. In fact, this is also one of the primary reasons why DHA won't fix skillselect if it's not hurting them.

I hope this clarifies your concern.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> If there are 1000 invites per month, then 95 for the December round, 90 for 2 or 3 rounds after that and 85 thereafter in my opinion.


That's just too much optimism. I think they would probably start with 100-500, not more than that.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I think anything more than 600-700 is being far too optimistic at this point.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

hey anyone knows how we can add partner english 5 point to the current EOI at all?


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

Guys, Please find the DHA official letter on Nov 16 changes posted in Iscah.
People who wish to claim 5 points for partner English might be disappointed as their DOE will be updated.

https://www.iscah.com/news-page/


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Please see below communication on how to update points on 16/11. 

EOIs will need to be manually updated
-------------------------------------------------

From DHA newsletter - 

SkillSelect will automatically update EOIs in ‘Submitted’ status to attribute any additional points, where the information was held in SkillSelect prior to 16 November 2019. There are two sections of SkillSelect that intending migrants who have submitted an EOI will need to amend in order to claim additional points. These are if: they now wish to claim regional study points, due to the change in definition of Designated Regional Australia and/or if they wish to claim points for having a spouse of de facto partner with ‘competent English’. It should be noted that if these are changed in the EOI this will change the ‘date of effect’ for this EOI. A tip sheet will be sent out shortly to show how these points will be attributed. 

(Any questions to [email protected] only thanks)


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Please see below communication on how to update points on 16/11.
> 
> EOIs will need to be manually updated
> -------------------------------------------------
> ...


This news is sad to me at least, and to other folks with competent english partner only. So I am back to the queue again whilst others need nothing to be done


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> This news is sad to me at least, and to other folks with competent english partner only. So I am back to the queue again whilst others need nothing to be done


Yeah, as if single gaining 10 point + new Regional points for past students were not bad enough.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> This news is sad to me at least, and to other folks with competent english partner only. So I am back to the queue again whilst others need nothing to be done


Same with me. Despite other factors, you would still rather add points to change DOE than not adding any points and keeping older DOE. *Also very importantly, remember to change it on the dot of 16th Nov rather than 17th Nov. Because there would be 1 day difference!!!
*
DHA is hoping their system to be crashed.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Shouldn't the DOE be updated to the date of PTE/IELTS result of the partner instead of 16 Nov?
I'm sure the govt can afford to make the system atleast smarter than what it is!


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

So basically doe will change for people claiming extra 5 points for regional study and for partners with competent English. 

What about those who have Aus partner? Don’t they have to add it manually as well since they don’t have the option at the moment or do they?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

OnlyHuman said:


> So basically doe will change for people claiming extra 5 points for regional study and for partners with competent English.
> 
> What about those who have Aus partner? Don’t they have to add it manually as well since they don’t have the option at the moment or do they?


If you have claimed 5 partner points when you filed your EOI, then I don't think it will change.

Since the system didn't have the option to add partner's competent English points before the new changes, I think DHA went with the option of updating DOEs when such people do claim them.

Looks like the Skill Select system is going to crash post the changes as people will be rushing to update partner's competent English point to jump ahead in the queue.

Looks like single people have some advantage this time after ages of being disadvantaged to married applicants.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> So basically doe will change for people claiming extra 5 points for regional study and for partners with competent English.
> 
> What about those who have Aus partner? Don’t they have to add it manually as well since they don’t have the option at the moment or do they?





etadaking said:


> Yeah, as if single gaining 10 point + new Regional points for past students were not bad enough.


the 5 points for past students are not yet confirmed


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

kunsal said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > So basically doe will change for people claiming extra 5 points for regional study and for partners with competent English.
> ...


Ah makes sense. 
What about people with Aus partner? Until now, they haven’t claimed any points. So post 16/11, when they get 10 points, will their doe change ?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

OnlyHuman said:


> Ah makes sense.
> What about people with Aus partner? Until now, they haven’t claimed any points. So post 16/11, when they get 10 points, will their doe change ?


I've answered that question in my previous post in the first line itself.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

I've answered that question in my previous post in the first line itself.[/QUOTE]

You didn’t get my question. 
People who have Australian partner do not get any points in the current system so they do not fall under “5 partner points scenario”. 

Never mind. Thanks anyways.


----------



## kars.perf (Sep 16, 2019)

Offical new point system for 189

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

OnlyHuman said:


> I've answered that question in my previous post in the first line itself.


You didn’t get my question. 
People who have Australian partner do not get any points in the current system so they do not fall under “5 partner points scenario”. 

Never mind. Thanks anyways.[/QUOTE]

I think somehow DHA just missed this scenario, at least in this correspondence. Very irresponsible of them. Just have to wait and see what the EOI system like after tomorrow if it's still alive.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

OnlyHuman said:


> I've answered that question in my previous post in the first line itself.


You didn’t get my question. 
People who have Australian partner do not get any points in the current system so they do not fall under “5 partner points scenario”. 

Never mind. Thanks anyways.[/QUOTE]

As far as I knew, you got 5 points in the old system for:

1. Skilled partner
2. Australian partner

If the second option wasn't there, then unfortunately the DOE will change imo.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OnlyHuman said:


> So basically doe will change for people claiming extra 5 points for regional study and for partners with competent English.
> 
> What about those who have Aus partner? Don’t they have to add it manually as well since they don’t have the option at the moment or do they?


These are all questions for which no one has the answers
You just have to wait till 16 November for clarity
Any reply that you get on the forum will be just guessing and will not be of any value
So wait for an official announcement from DHA how the process will work

Cheers


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

Anyone here get benefits from new regional area definition? It looks like past students can claim points as well


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Btw did anyone have the DHA newsletter ? Couldn’t find it on their website. The latest they have is September 2019. Wondering where did other people get it from ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > I've answered that question in my previous post in the first line itself.
> ...


I think somehow DHA just missed this scenario, at least in this correspondence. Very irresponsible of them. Just have to wait and see what the EOI system like after tomorrow if it's still alive.[/QUOTE]

Yeah I think so too. It’s not even in their newsletter.


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Btw did anyone have the DHA newsletter ? Couldn’t find it on their website. The latest they have is September 2019. Wondering where did other people get it from ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its on Iscah's News page

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amaturrr (Feb 6, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Btw did anyone have the DHA newsletter ? Couldn’t find it on their website. The latest they have is September 2019. Wondering where did other people get it from ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using
> ...


----------



## amaturrr (Feb 6, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Btw did anyone have the DHA newsletter ? Couldn’t find it on their website. The latest they have is September 2019. Wondering where did other people get it from ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Skilled-Visa-Newsletter-November-2019.pdf



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

*New points update*

Skill select is down for the new points update.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Skill select is down for the new points update.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


When it will be up for update

Hope it will not crash..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ANAIN said:


> When it will be up for update
> 
> Hope it will not crash..:fingerscrossed:


It was going to be down from 15th November 8 pm Aussie time to 16th November 3 am (or pm not sure) Aussie time.

So you can check after that.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

kunsal said:


> It was going to be down from 15th November 8 pm Aussie time to 16th November 3 am (or pm not sure) Aussie time.
> 
> So you can check after that.


Until 2pm Saturday AEDT


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

nacalen said:


> Until 2pm Saturday AEDT


Skill select site is up with new changes to claim partner points for Competent English. 

Unfortunately EOI DOE will be changed.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Seems like skillselect is up. 
Can someone check if the doe changes for singles as well?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Seems like skillselect is up.
> Can someone check if the doe changes for singles as well?


No it doesn’t


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Skill Select site is up with new point changes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like skillselect is up.
> ...


I would have to wait until Monday to confirm. I am shocked to know it changed for people with Australian partner.


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Seems like skillselect is up.
> Can someone check if the doe changes for singles as well?


I am single. Mine went up by 10 points, DOE unchanged.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Ours is also updated with additional 5 points for skilled & competent English partner without any change in DOE.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

AusPat2013 said:


> I am single. Mine went up by 10 points, DOE unchanged.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Same here. I was at 80 -> moved to 90


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

80 to 85, same dei

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Ours is also updated with additional 5 points for skilled & competent English partner without any change in DOE.


That's odd. Was the information already provided to the EOI? how did they know that you had your partner with competent english?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> ParoP said:
> 
> 
> > Ours is also updated with additional 5 points for skilled & competent English partner without any change in DOE.
> ...


Because prior to these changes, you would get 5 points for partner having positive skills assessment and competent English. So DHA already has that information. Hence, no change in doe.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Changed Doe to 16 Nov for me, added partner english scores and her occupation which was not in the same list as mine. So ultimately moved from 75 to 80 points only but DoE changed 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> That's odd. Was the information already provided to the EOI? how did they know that you had your partner with competent english?


This is fo the folks who had already claimed Partner 5 points as per the previous point system. It went up by 5 points.


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Does anyone here knows which state/region can 2613 be invited under visa type 491 without any offer letter from that region or Aus work exp?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi, I had 75 points before Nov16 points changes. Now will get 5 points for partner English competency (no skill assessment). So, 80 points.

Do I stand a chance to get 190 Visa for VIC. Heard NSW is only preferring ppl with AUS experience.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

For singles who got 10 extra points without any change in doe, did they have to do anything at all ?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

akhaliac said:


> Does anyone here knows which state/region can 2613 be invited under visa type 491 without any offer letter from that region or Aus work exp?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


looking for the same information as 189 and 190 is now out of sight, so better start looking for regional. I just checked Victoria is not giving 491 without Job offer.

Though below are concerns for IT guys

1. IT jobs in regional is rare, which in turns will violate income clause to apply for PR after 3 years.
2. Can we move to other state regional area ? Suppose nominated by NSW, can we move to VIC or SA.?


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> For singles who got 10 extra points without any change in doe, did they have to do anything at all ?



Nope


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> Hi, I had 75 points before Nov16 points changes. Now will get 5 points for partner English competency (no skill assessment). So, 80 points.
> 
> Do I stand a chance to get 190 Visa for VIC. Heard NSW is only preferring ppl with AUS experience.


Same profile here.

Is there any Whats-App group for 2613XX looking for 190 or 491 to share more information on the fly.....


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Highly unlikely they will issue any significant number of invites for 189 as they will probably want applicants to apply for regional visas. They probably will hold down the invites for 189 for at least a few more months so more people are pushed towards 491

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

ANAIN said:


> looking for the same information as 189 and 190 is now out of sight, so better start looking for regional. I just checked Victoria is not giving 491 without Job offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we can move as far as I know but isn't NSW asking for local exp of minimum a year?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi everybody

I have a query regarding the designated regional area changes. I studied master of computer science at the university of wollongong from july 2016 to july 2018 which is now in a designated regional area according to the new 16/11/2019 changes i.e. postcode 2522. I had submitted my EOI on 24/10/2019. My question is can i update my EOI to claim 5 regional study points or is only for current students who will be graduating in the future?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

S.naqvi said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have a query regarding the designated regional area changes. I studied master of computer science at the university of wollongong from july 2016 to july 2018 which is now in a designated regional area according to the new 16/11/2019 changes i.e. postcode 2522. I had submitted my EOI on 24/10/2019. My question is can i update my EOI to claim 5 regional study points or is only for current students who will be graduating in the future?
> 
> Thanks


There is no clarity as yet

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

I can see two different DOEs in EOI, please suggest if I need to report? When I logged in EOI it is showing different DOE and after downloading points breakdown PDF it is showing different DOE. Screenshots attached.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

AussizMig said:


> I can see two different DOEs in EOI, please suggest if I need to report? When I logged in EOI it is showing different DOE and after downloading points breakdown PDF it is showing different DOE. Screenshots attached.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone is seeing the same issue... The PDF has last birthday date as the DOE and the homepage has the original DOE on which date the last change in points happened. Also this change had happened months back only but since you guys have downloaded the PDF today so you are noticing now.

Though I don't understand the reason for this change, if anyone here has any information regarding the reason and impact of this change then please share.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

akhaliac said:


> Everyone is seeing the same issue... The PDF has last birthday date as the DOE and the homepage has the original DOE on which date the last change in points happened. Also this change had happened months back only but since you guys have downloaded the PDF today so you are noticing now.
> 
> Though I don't understand the reason for this change, if anyone here has any information regarding the reason and impact of this change then please share.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the confirmation, anything can be done from our side in this regard?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

AussizMig said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, anything can be done from our side in this regard?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I don't think we can/need to do anything from our side.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

AussizMig said:


> I can see two different DOEs in EOI, please suggest if I need to report? When I logged in EOI it is showing different DOE and after downloading points breakdown PDF it is showing different DOE. Screenshots attached.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one on your home page will be your actual DOE.

The one in the points breakdown is the last time your points were calculated which is more often than not your birthday.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

bad bad news for married folks with competent english partner only like me. Now need to join the queue again with DOE reset to 16/11. Although with current trend having the invitation with 80p seems to be impossible till the end of this fy. I guessed everybody should have a back up plan and put 189 in the deep drawer and let it be


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Ours is also updated with additional 5 points for skilled & competent English partner without any change in DOE.


Did it happen automatically When you logged in ?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Can anyone let me know if acs is valid for a period of 24 months or 36 months? Both for primary applicant and secondary applicant.


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

avilashparida90 said:


> Can anyone let me know if acs is valid for a period of 24 months or 36 months? Both for primary applicant and secondary applicant.


24 months for primary, not sure about secondary applicant.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

S.naqvi said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have a query regarding the designated regional area changes. I studied master of computer science at the university of wollongong from july 2016 to july 2018 which is now in a designated regional area according to the new 16/11/2019 changes i.e. postcode 2522. I had submitted my EOI on 24/10/2019. My question is can i update my EOI to claim 5 regional study points or is only for current students who will be graduating in the future?
> 
> Thanks


On the DHA webside it is mentioned that "* 5 points if study completed in a designated regional area and meets the Australian Study Requirement" And this is for the updated post codes.

However, it does not say that only future graduate is eligible to claim points. So I guess past graduate also eligible to claim points.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Did it happen automatically When you logged in ?


Yes it happened automatically, we did not touch anything.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

avilashparida90 said:


> Can anyone let me know if acs is valid for a period of 24 months or 36 months? Both for primary applicant and secondary applicant.


For primary applicant it is for 24 months. ACS letter has mentioned its validity date.

I had an understanding that for secondary applicant also it is valid for 2 years. But saw a post from Iscah today where DHA mentioned partner's skill assessment can be more than 3 years old also. below is detailed post. It's good news for applicant's like me. My ACS is done on June 2018, and I thought I need to renew again on 2020, but now it seems I don't need to renew it. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Claiming 10 points if partner has a skills assessment and competent english - 
DHA have confirmed that the occupation must be on the same list as the main applicant for the skilled visa . But the skills assessment for the partner can be MORE than 3 years old
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> For primary applicant it is for 24 months. ACS letter has mentioned its validity date.
> 
> I had an understanding that for secondary applicant also it is valid for 2 years. But saw a post from Iscah today where DHA mentioned partner's skill assessment can be more than 3 years old also. below is detailed post. It's good news for applicant's like me. My ACS is done on June 2018, and I thought I need to renew again on 2020, but now it seems I don't need to renew it.
> 
> ...


More then 3 years old also means that it will be for life ?
Iscah confirmation has no value
They have to quote the entire letter with the reference number , to it be useful for other applicants 

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> More then 3 years old also means that it will be for life ?
> Iscah confirmation has no value
> They have to quote the entire letter with the reference number , to it be useful for other applicants
> 
> Cheers


I read that somewhere as well. In my opinion skill assessment should be valid indefinitely. It's not like you are not longer qualified after 2 or 3 years. Thats just stupid. It's there just so that assessing authorities can make money. Even PTE, not valid after 2 or 3 years. Just a load of **** it is. So is professional year, not valid after a few years. It's like saying that the skills you picked up disappear after a few years. If that's the case they should also make experience older than 3 years also invalid. If that's the reasoning. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I read that somewhere as well. In my opinion skill assessment should be valid indefinitely. It's not like you are not longer qualified after 2 or 3 years. Thats just stupid. It's there just so that assessing authorities can make money. Even PTE, not valid after 2 or 3 years. Just a load of **** it is. So is professional year, not valid after a few years. It's like saying that the skills you picked up disappear after a few years. If that's the case they should also make experience older than 3 years also invalid. If that's the reasoning.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Who gives a damn to the opinion of the applicant 
It is the black and white rules which have value
No where on the DHA website is it mentioned that you can claim spouse points even if the spouse skills assessment has expired

Cheers


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> More then 3 years old also means that it will be for life ?
> Iscah confirmation has no value
> They have to quote the entire letter with the reference number , to it be useful for other applicants
> 
> Cheers


Even I am surprised with such post. the last line 'More than 3 years old' is like an open statement. seems like lifetime validity. May be the reason is because on partner assessment there is no difference of point with nos of years experience. it is either Yes or No for point claim. 
Can we ask Iscah the official document or reference letter for such comment. If this news is true, it will be such a relief for many people who are claiming partner skill point.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Who gives a damn to the opinion of the applicant
> 
> It is the black and white rules which have value
> 
> ...


I know nobody gives a darn about the applicants opinion. 

I am just comparing the policies set by the DHA about different aspects of immigration. I know my opinion won't change anything. 

I am just saying, experience is something where anybody can make any money off candidates. If you have experience,then you have it. But things like PTE, PY, skill assessments are things where institutions are reining in money. I understand paying, but making things like skill, english and the **** they teach you at PY have limited validity is just silly. Just expressing my frustration here.

In regards to PY, even if you do PY again you have to do an internship. It's like you are already a seasoned professional, still you have to go do unpaid internship. The goal is to teach people about the culture and expose them to the work environment. I don't see the point in experienced people having to do that. If you ask me it's just humiliating, having to work as an intern getting no pay and being treated as an intern, when some people have years of work experience under them. They should change that and make it in such a way that people like that have an option to skip the internship component, if they can prove relevant work experience. 

Again, just venting my views and frustration here. I don't expect the DHA to care 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> Even I am surprised with such post. the last line 'More than 3 years old' is like an open statement. seems like lifetime validity. May be the reason is because on partner assessment there is no difference of point with nos of years experience. it is either Yes or No for point claim.
> Can we ask Iscah the official document or reference letter for such comment. If this news is true, it will be such a relief for many people who are claiming partner skill point.


No harm in asking Iscah for further details 

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Latest Iscah update! 
EOIs might move quicker for singles with no DOE changes. 

189 EOI Invitation Predictions
----------------------------------------

With DHA consistently changing their settings we have to continually change the estimated date people may receive an EOI invitation for a 189 visa application

Last week DHA stole 2000 places from the 189 program and gave them to the 191/194 program. This week they have back flipped on their advice that people who gain partner points (including 5 for having a partner with concessional english) will not be disadvantaged.

Now they definitely will be disadvantaged as to gain these 5 points an EOI needs to be updated with details of a partners english scores. That will give them an EOI effect date of November 16th or later (depending how long it takes you to update your EOI).

Also with so many regions now gaining 5 study points many EOIs will be updated with these extra points. Again the EOI effect date will be 16/11/2019 or later

In total there may be as much as 50% of EOIs shortly with an EOI effect date of 16/11/2019 up to around 23/11/2019 (depends how quickly people update their EOI). We are talking many thousands in maybe just a one week period

This will have a significant effect on EOI invitation dates and mean that when DHA finally get to invite EOIs lodged around mid November 2019, the movement will be VERY slow. Even lodging an EOI an hour earlier could see an EOI invite a month or two quicker.

As a result we will shortly publish new EOI estimates based on this NEW DHA policy.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Latest Iscah update!
> EOIs might move quicker for singles with no DOE changes.
> 
> 189 EOI Invitation Predictions
> ...


DHA is the true master of chaos. Earlier they mentioned married applicants with skill assessment + competent English for partner won't be at disadvantage but look at EOIs now, it seems all DOEs are changing for married people who claimed skill assessment and competent English for thier partner.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> DHA is the true master of chaos. Earlier they mentioned married applicants with skill assessment + competent English for partner won't be at disadvantage but look at EOIs now, it seems all DOEs are changing for married people who claimed skill assessment and competent English for thier partner.


That's not the case at all. People who already claimed skilled partner point with english as well got 5 extra points without changes in their DOE. Please don't spread misinformation and cause panic. 

DHA has decided to have partners with competent skills only update that info and have their EOI updated. And this is still in line with their policy of bringing in the most financial potential in australia.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> DHA is the true master of chaos. Earlier they mentioned married applicants with skill assessment + competent English for partner won't be at disadvantage but look at EOIs now, it seems all DOEs are changing for married people who claimed skill assessment and competent English for thier partner.


Its not true. DOE does not change for skilled partner but changes, if you want to claim only english points for partner.


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

I am really confused regarding the DOE for the people who are claiming points of the skilled partner with competitive English. For me, Points have increased by 5 points for 189 and 190 automatically. But I can't see my DOE changed , but I have seen posts on the forum that DOE has changed for few people, 

Am I missing something?


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

DHA is being cheeky. I think the ultimate aim for them is to push in highly skilled singles and with this new points system changes, they have achieved that .

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

varunbabu008 said:


> DHA is being cheeky. I think the ultimate aim for them is to push in highly skilled singles and with this new points system changes, they have achieved that .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


And also to push others to regional


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AG_PR said:


> I am really confused regarding the DOE for the people who are claiming points of the skilled partner with competitive English. For me, Points have increased by 5 points for 189 and 190 automatically. But I can't see my DOE changed , but I have seen posts on the forum that DOE has changed for few people,
> 
> Am I missing something?


You have claimed points for spouse with skills ?
If so , your DOE will not change when your points go up from 5 to 10

Cheers


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

According to ISCAH https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-visa-invite-new-points-test/

*30%*: of applicants are single
*10%*: skilled spouses
*10%*: spouses with competent English
*50%*: non-skilled and non-competent English


According to this survey: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...3Qi-swGgWBCn3wCBOiHYGWoEG6rbSOg/viewanalytics

*57.5%*: of applicants are single
*11.5%*: skilled spouses
*24.6%*: spouses with competent English
*6.6%*: non-skilled and non-competent English


I think ISCAH's calculation is way off. I think close to 70% of applicants are either single or choose to declare to be "single".

This makes a big difference.

Prior to Nov 16, there were around 3000 80 pointers. I think 2,100 (around 70%) of them have become 90 pointers post Nov 16. 

I think people with less than 90 points have no chance to receive an invitation. Even 90 pointers are not guaranteed to receive an invitation due to the decrease in the quota of 189.


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

denominator said:


> According to ISCAH https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-visa-invite-new-points-test/
> 
> *30%*: of applicants are single
> *10%*: skilled spouses
> ...


70% singles ? . No way mate

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

denominator said:


> According to ISCAH
> 
> *30%*: of applicants are single
> *10%*: skilled spouses
> ...


You can't compare ISCAH's estimations, which are based on a huge database of applicants, with an unknown survey that has 61 responses.

Having said that, I personally think that ISCAH's estimation for (non-skilled and non-competent English) is not accurate, they should be close to 30% if not less, and this number will keep going down because applicants will go out of their ways to have their partners clear the English requirements.

I think we all need to wait until things get clear, especially all the fuss about the DoE changes. I personally have updated my EOI and added my partner English test results but the DoE did not change.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

denominator said:


> According to ISCAH https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-visa-invite-new-points-test/
> 
> *30%*: of applicants are single
> *10%*: skilled spouses
> ...


You are basically saying that a survey with only 60 responses from random applicants is more believable than ISCAH who have a much bigger database. In fact, you even went one step further.

I'm with ISCAH on this one.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

varunbabu008 said:


> 70% singles ? . No way mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I didn't say 70% single.

70% = really single + declaring to be "single"

Why wouldn't anyone without an unskilled spouse declare themselves to be single? They can get married again after visa grant.


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

denominator said:


> I didn't say 70% single.
> 
> 70% = really single + declaring to be "single"
> 
> Why wouldn't anyone without an unskilled spouse declare themselves to be single? They can get married again after visa grant.


I would be really shocked if people would go to such extreme lengths to secure a PR.

There are many reasons why this is not a good idea, be it social, legal, and on top of all moral. This is not honest and if the CO comes to know about this you will be banned for life.

Not to mention that even if someone was successful in doing so, they will have to live in Australia for 2 years to secure a partner visa for their partner before they can join them.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

maburous said:


> I would be really shocked if people would go to such extreme lengths to secure a PR.
> 
> There are many reasons why this is not a good idea, be it social, legal, and on top of all moral. This is not honest and if the CO comes to know about this you will be banned for life.
> 
> Not to mention that even if someone was successful in doing so, they will have to live in Australia for 2 years to secure a partner visa for their partner before they can join them.


Well, I know it's not ethical. I myself have a skilled spouse. But some peple might be willing to go extreme lengths. They can easily lie as long as they do not have children. They can change the wedding date. Just saying.


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

denominator said:


> Well, I know it's not ethical. I myself have a skilled spouse. But some peple might be willing to go extreme lengths. They can easily lie as long as they do not have children. They can change the wedding date. Just saying.


Well, a life with fear of getting caught anytime will weigh upon them if he/she chooses to go in that path.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Relationships (past, present or future) are scrutinized thoroughly by the CO. If there are any red flags in this regard than it could lead to rejection of the grant.

I think applicants are wary about this and doubt if anyone would try to risk such a rejection.


----------



## s_prabhu (Nov 11, 2019)

*30%*: of applicants are single
*10%*: skilled spouses
*10%*: spouses with competent English
*50%*: non-skilled and non-competent English


According to this survey: 

*57.5%*: of applicants are single
*11.5%*: skilled spouses
*24.6%*: spouses with competent English
*6.6%*: non-skilled and non-competent English


I think ISCAH's calculation is way off. I think close to 70% of applicants are either single or choose to declare to be "single".

This makes a big difference.

Prior to Nov 16, there were around 3000 80 pointers. I think 2,100 (around 70%) of them have become 90 pointers post Nov 16. 

I think people with less than 90 points have no chance to receive an invitation. Even 90 pointers are not guaranteed to receive an invitation due to the decrease in the quota of 189.[/QUOTE]



the survey may not be an even sampled one


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

maburous said:


> I would be really shocked if people would go to such extreme lengths to secure a PR.
> 
> There are many reasons why this is not a good idea, be it social, legal, and on top of all moral. This is not honest and if the CO comes to know about this you will be banned for life.
> 
> Not to mention that even if someone was successful in doing so, they will have to live in Australia for 2 years to secure a partner visa for their partner before they can join them.


While there are people who may be doing this, as others have mentioned you will always have a sword hanging on your neck. Offshore people may do it, but I doubt any onshore people will do it, as DHA will already have more than enough information about that person from their previous visas.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

I hope people who lie about their marital status get their visas rejected. 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi All,

Did the department issue new Points Breakdown? I am asking because I wanted to ask my agent for that. As my migration agent has entered his email address in the Skill-select when lodging EOI, I recieve absolutely no communication. Also- is there a skill-select portal that we can logon into. Possibly Can i ask my agent for the details? If so what is the link?

Thank-you in advance for all your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vish0299 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did the department issue new Points Breakdown? I am asking because I wanted to ask my agent for that. As my migration agent has entered his email address in the Skill-select when lodging EOI, I recieve absolutely no communication. Also- is there a skill-select portal that we can logon into. Possibly Can i ask my agent for the details? If so what is the link?
> 
> Thank-you in advance for all your help.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect

Cheers


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

NB said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect
> 
> Cheers


Dosent answer my question of whether or not they issued new Points Breakdown?

Thanks


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> Dosent answer my question of whether or not they issued new Points Breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Your agent can easily get yours in the EOI you have submitted. I don't think anyone here has the answer you seek.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

*My 2cent prior to accepting the 491 Visa*

In my opinion, I believe the regional 491 visa is dicey. Look at it from this angle;

You are granted a 491 visa and move to regional area. Before you settle and get a job, it will take at least an average of 6 months. After getting a job, you will need to meet the requirement of 53k annual salary for 3 years. Then you become eligible to apply for PR visa under the regional scheme which takes an average of 2 years or more to process *(note: you can't move to major cities until the visa is granted)*. So in total, you would have spent around 6 years or more in regional area.

Most MARA agents just want to make money and will be quick to push migrants towards taking up the 491 visa. I will encourage members to do a thorough research prior to accepting the 491 visa.

Ask yourself if you really want to spend 6 years in regional area and then decide.


----------



## xoelrha (Nov 15, 2019)

Ive graduated from gc three years ago. Can I still claim regional point?? Or is it only for new graduates??


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

xoelrha said:


> Ive graduated from gc three years ago. Can I still claim regional point?? Or is it only for new graduates??


Yes you can. But with the risk that DOE would update.
cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> Yes you can. But with the risk that DOE would update.
> cheers,


What risk ?
Higher points are always advantageous no matter how old the lower points date of effect is

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> In my opinion, I believe the regional 491 visa is dicey. Look at it from this angle;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. But what choice do people have. 189 is out of reach of more than 90 percent of the applicants. 

It is dicey but unfortunately for many, that is their only option. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't see the appeal of people wanting to live in cities like Melbourne or Sydney. I am currently working in one of those cities and it is such a pain.

Given the choice, if I can get a similar job in a regional area, I would be happy to move, leaving city life behind.

I guess most people who have not been to Australia is fascinated by the city life here. Might be the reason most people are unwilling to relocate to regional area. Or might be because of the shortages of work there. Who knows. 



Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## maps_sky (Nov 18, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> I don't see the appeal of people wanting to live in cities like Melbourne or Sydney. I am currently working in one of those cities and it is such a pain.
> 
> Given the choice, if I can get a similar job in a regional area, I would be happy to move, leaving city life behind.
> 
> ...


Agreed, but most of the regional areas are not having jobs (almost nearly zero) in our occupation, so people have to do jobs other than their occupation to achieve 54k but God knows whether it is achievable or not.
Most of the offshore applicants like me are not aware about the job market, I jst researched from seek and other job portals. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a de facto partner. In my previous EOI I have selected that I am defacto and that my partner will not be migrating with me. There was no question whether or not my partner was a citizen.

Checking my EOI today that question just got introduced. Now my DOE has changed to 18/11/2019. So am I basically behind the queue for all singles and partners who have claimed points now? since there was no DOE changes for those? thats really really ****ty.


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> I don't see the appeal of people wanting to live in cities like Melbourne or Sydney. I am currently working in one of those cities and it is such a pain.
> 
> Given the choice, if I can get a similar job in a regional area, I would be happy to move, leaving city life behind.
> 
> ...



When it comes to certain jobs, moving to regional Australia would be the equivalent of a career suicide, especially if someone has specialized expertises that are in-demand only in Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I don't see the appeal of people wanting to live in cities like Melbourne or Sydney. I am currently working in one of those cities and it is such a pain.


Melbourne and Sydney are ridiculously overcrowded cities, and the local governments have done nothing in terms of city planning to accommodate for the increasing population. Sydney is lagging by at least 20 years when in comes to infrastructure and is desperately trying to play catch-up now, with new projects that are usually over-capacity before they are even opened to the public... lol 

If you think it's a pain now, I'd say brace yourself because it's only going to get worst in the future - at least if the current city planning policies are anything to go by.

Unfortunately, and like most people here, I live in those cities because it's the only place I can find a job matching my qualifications/expertise. I'd happily move to a regional area but there's nothing for me there...

Also this is a complex issue and I'm not quite sure how the government expects that forcing highly skilled migrants to stay in regional areas will magically create a market or some kind of economy in those areas... What will most likely happen is those skilled migrant will be forced to settle for unqualified work and lower wages, which won't promote any kind of increased activity. If the government is serious about this they need to start implementing regional tax incentives, start subsidising businesses to settle in regional areas but also invest in massive long term infrastructures projects in those places.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Yes you can. But with the risk that DOE would update.
> cheers,


What is your answer based on please? I haven't seen any firm information clarifying if past graduates can claim 5 points as well.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

maps_sky said:


> Agreed, but most of the regional areas are not having jobs (almost nearly zero) in our occupation, so people have to do jobs other than their occupation to achieve 54k but God knows whether it is achievable or not.
> Most of the offshore applicants like me are not aware about the job market, I jst researched from seek and other job portals.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thats right. For most occupations, like mine, living in regional areas is not a good idea

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdelm (Mar 21, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> I have a de facto partner. In my previous EOI I have selected that I am defacto and that my partner will not be migrating with me. There was no question whether or not my partner was a citizen.
> 
> Checking my EOI today that question just got introduced. Now my DOE has changed to 18/11/2019. So am I basically behind the queue for all singles and partners who have claimed points now? since there was no DOE changes for those? thats really really ****ty.


Yeah, I'm pretty much in the exact same situation. I have a defacto Australian partner, and did a similar thing. 

I thought that they might do the logical thing which is to give 10 points to those who answered No to both answers (re: is anyone joining you, or will anyone ever join you)... as that is essentially equivalent to a single applicant. That would have involved no DOE changes.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Even if you get 10 points for skilled spouse/ citizen, if you go into skill select and click on EOI update you can’t get out of it without answering the new question. 

Better you don’t touch your EOI. I have seen few friends of mine facing exact the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Forcing ICT people to move into regional areas is a joke as there aren't any jobs for them. So that isn't an answer to lessen the burden on Melbourne and Sydney.

However, one answer to this could be to remove the conditions of having a job offer or period of stay for a certain number of years from capital cities of other states.

There are a decent number of ICT jobs in cities like Perth, Adelaide and Brisbane among others but certain preconditions like the ones I mentioned above make offshore applicants ineligible to apply for state sponsorship.

I'm sure if these conditions weren't there, most offshore applicants wouldn't mind moving to these cities thereby reducing the pressure on Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

abdelm said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty much in the exact same situation. I have a defacto Australian partner, and did a similar thing.
> 
> I thought that they might do the logical thing which is to give 10 points to those who answered No to both answers (re: is anyone joining you, or will anyone ever join you)... as that is essentially equivalent to a single applicant. That would have involved no DOE changes.


Thats terribly unfair. Seems like everyone elses DOE does not update... I had my EOI for 1.5 years and that just pushes back all that time I was waiting for an invite..... now I doubt I'll ever get invited because singles & partners all kept their DOE with increased points.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> I have a de facto partner. In my previous EOI I have selected that I am defacto and that my partner will not be migrating with me. There was no question whether or not my partner was a citizen.
> 
> Checking my EOI today that question just got introduced. Now my DOE has changed to 18/11/2019. So am I basically behind the queue for all singles and partners who have claimed points now? since there was no DOE changes for those? thats really really ****ty.


Is your partner an Australian citizen and the DOE changed?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

LordD said:


> Is your partner an Australian citizen and the DOE changed?


Yes


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> I have a de facto partner. In my previous EOI I have selected that I am defacto and that my partner will not be migrating with me. There was no question whether or not my partner was a citizen.
> 
> Checking my EOI today that question just got introduced. Now my DOE has changed to 18/11/2019. So am I basically behind the queue for all singles and partners who have claimed points now? since there was no DOE changes for those? thats really really ****ty.





abdelm said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty much in the exact same situation. I have a defacto Australian partner, and did a similar thing.
> 
> I thought that they might do the logical thing which is to give 10 points to those who answered No to both answers (re: is anyone joining you, or will anyone ever join you)... as that is essentially equivalent to a single applicant. That would have involved no DOE changes.


Might be worth contacting a MARA agent / SkilledSelect support to see if this goes against what DHA said about not disadvantaging anybody (presumably from a DOE perspective) for those who will gain points due to the 16/11 changes.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need some clarification on the Partner points and skill assessment.

Based on the information released by DHA on 16th Nov, Partner points will be assessed at the point of decision( VISA grant). 

If a person claimed skilled Partner points (10) and received the invitation, what will happen on the following scenarios? 

1) During the visa processing time, Partner’s occupation removed from Skilled occupation list.

2) Partner skill assessment result expired.


Before 16th Nov, we didn’t have any issue because the point is calculated at the time of invitation.

If someone claims Partner points and if the Partner occupation gets removed from occupation list, will the Visa be rejected during the processing period?

This is very critical considering the current processing time of 189 (18 - 33 months). 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Forcing ICT people to move into regional areas is a joke as there aren't any jobs for them. So that isn't an answer to lessen the burden on Melbourne and Sydney.
> 
> However, one answer to this could be to remove the conditions of having a job offer or period of stay for a certain number of years from capital cities of other states.
> 
> ...


I don't really understand what you mean as your words are conflicting. If you say that there is a decent number of ICT jobs in Perth, Adelaide, then apply for one! Those are regional areas as well. Once you get a job offer, you can get state sponsorship etc..., shouldn't be that hard according to what you said.

If ICT people could not find jobs elsewhere, they will be forced to go back home, that's definitely the answer to the government.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> I don't really understand what you mean as your words are conflicting. If you say that there is a decent number of ICT jobs in Perth, Adelaide, then apply for one! Those are regional areas as well. Once you get a job offer, you can get state sponsorship etc..., shouldn't be that hard according to what you said.
> 
> The government plan is definitely to reduce pressure on the infrastructure of Sydney, Melbourne. If you have had a chance to live there, you will understand why.


It’s a chicken and egg situation 
No employer will give you a job offer unless you have a working visa
And you can’t get the 491 till you have a job offer

The states have to remove the precondition for job offer if they want substantial applicants for 491

Cheers


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> I have a de facto partner. In my previous EOI I have selected that I am defacto and that my partner will not be migrating with me. There was no question whether or not my partner was a citizen.
> 
> Checking my EOI today that question just got introduced. Now my DOE has changed to 18/11/2019. So am I basically behind the queue for all singles and partners who have claimed points now? since there was no DOE changes for those? thats really really ****ty.


Same thing happened to my EOI.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Thpham1 said:


> I don't really understand what you mean as your words are conflicting. If you say that there is a decent number of ICT jobs in Perth, Adelaide, then apply for one! Those are regional areas as well. Once you get a job offer, you can get state sponsorship etc..., shouldn't be that hard according to what you said.
> 
> If ICT people could not find jobs elsewhere, they will be forced to go back home, that's definitely the answer to the government.


I was talking about the 190 visas which has only the 2 year stay commitment and is a PR visa. 

The regional visas have additional commitments and isn't a PR visa.

I was saying that if other states remove the requirements of having a job offer or period of stay, then I'm sure most applicants will gladly opt for this visa.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

nacalen said:


> What is your answer based on please? I haven't seen any firm information clarifying if past graduates can claim 5 points as well.


There is no time limit to define the graduates from regional area. At least there has not been official document specifying it.

1. legal document for definition of regional study
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Deta...-T3MDjAtAKPuYhz4kjgvAj3XO9-Y4627pd4wtwk68E7WM

2. ISCAH explanation
Regional postcodes up for the 491/494 Study points etc
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L01446
On first glance all the postcodes listed in this instrument seem eligible for 5 study points. And eligibility for 491/494 nominations.
We think past graduates (before 16/11/2019) in these regions may ALSO receive these extra 5 study points.

I graduated in 2015 in Perth (3-year PhD) and ISCAH added 5 points for me.

Cheers,


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

kunsal said:


> I was talking about the 190 visas which has only the 2 year stay commitment and is a PR visa.
> 
> The regional visas have additional commitments and isn't a PR visa.
> 
> I was saying that if other states remove the requirements of having a job offer or period of stay, then I'm sure most applicants will gladly opt for this visa.


Currently, the obligation to stay in a region after being granted 190 is a moral one only, which means that if the applicant has no solid tie to the state, there just no way of stopping them from flocking back to major cities once they have PR in hand. The states definitely do not want this, that's why they want you to have at least something to convince them that you will stay there, hence a job offer.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> There is no time limit to define the graduates from regional area. At least there has not been official document specifying it.
> 
> 1. legal document for definition of regional study
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Deta...-T3MDjAtAKPuYhz4kjgvAj3XO9-Y4627pd4wtwk68E7WM
> ...


Okay, thank you.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Thats terribly unfair. Seems like everyone elses DOE does not update... I had my EOI for 1.5 years and that just pushes back all that time I was waiting for an invite..... now I doubt I'll ever get invited because singles & partners all kept their DOE with increased points.


So sorry to hear that. Am I right to assume that you now have 85 points but DOE is 18/11/2019?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some clarification on the Partner points and skill assessment.
> 
> ...




Any thoughts on this?


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Any thoughts on this?


If you have applied your visa before 16/Nov, new policy change would not affect that. 

Also partner skill assessment valid for MORE than 3 years. 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

nohtyp said:


> If you have applied your visa before 16/Nov, new policy change would not affect that.
> 
> Also partner skill assessment valid for MORE than 3 years.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk




Yes. Skill assessment is fine. But If you want claim skilled Partner points 10, Partner’s occupation should be in the same skilled occupation list as main applicant. 

What will happen if the occupation is removed during the visa processing period (18-33 month)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some clarification on the Partner points and skill assessment.
> 
> ...


My only humble guess is that points should still be calculated at the time of invitation because all other points are calculated this way including age points. Single points, as specified by DHA, are calculated at the time of grant, which is very harsh in my opinion.

If not and spouse skill is calculated at the time of grant, considering 33 months of processing, no one know what would happen and it will become a mess when DHA find out the cases lose points in the middle of the reviewing process. It would also be extra work for them.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

kunsal said:


> I was talking about the 190 visas which has only the 2 year stay commitment and is a PR visa.
> 
> The regional visas have additional commitments and isn't a PR visa.
> 
> I was saying that if other states remove the requirements of having a job offer or period of stay, then I'm sure most applicants will gladly opt for this visa.


Perth is not an option for ICT jobs unless you have graduated from WA. 
Adelaide is also offering state nomination to the applicants currently residing in South Australia. 

It is not a very promising scenario for IT jobs under 491.


----------



## K.a11 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi guys,
I have a question regarding my eoi. I have submitted my eoi on 8th of August. However, I just figured out that my agent entered my wife’s birthday incorrectly ( only there is problem with the year, and the day and month of the birthday is correct). I have asked him to update it and he said because it does not affect the submitted point we can leave it like this and if we get an invitation we can correct the information when we want to lodge the visa. He was so confident about it and he said at this stage (because of the new system) it is a good idea not to change anything in eoi which does not affect the point. However, I want to double check and confirm it with you guys. Do you know if it might cause a problem later?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

K.a11 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question regarding my eoi. I have submitted my eoi on 8th of August. However, I just figured out that my agent entered my wife’s birthday incorrectly ( only there is problem with the year, and the day and month of the birthday is correct). I have asked him to update it and he said because it does not affect the submitted point we can leave it like this and if we get an invitation we can correct the information when we want to lodge the visa. He was so confident about it and he said at this stage (because of the new system) it is a good idea not to change anything in eoi which does not affect the point. However, I want to double check and confirm it with you guys. Do you know if it might cause a problem later?


Once you come to know that something is wrong you should correct it immediately 
Insist with the agent that he should correct it
You never know when it will come to bite you

Cheers


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

varunbabu008 said:


> Well, a life with fear of getting caught anytime will weigh upon them if he/she chooses to go in that path.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Life with fear?

Once u have PR and u get married the wife gets PR too so why would people still fear anything? 

A few years later u both get citizenship, it's not like AUS is gonna take that away x years later if they ever find out someone lied about being single?


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

A friend of mine who is also trying to move to AUS is actually in a similar situation, and in his case he isn't even doing anything unethical in my opinion.

He has a girlfriend, but have not been together that long, and he is set on moving to Australia but he's girlfriend is not, she doesn't know if she would like that. So he is going to apply as Single, and she is going to do a WHV for a year to see if she likes Australia.

If she does like it, she can apply for a 2nd year there or they can get married. 

You can debate about it being unethical or not because if she doesn't want to move with him, he would break it up. So its kinda like he is single.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Koenz said:


> Life with fear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Providing misleading information of any kind can lead to cancellation.

There have been multiple cases

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...n-citizenship-cancelled-over-identity-fraud_1

This one is a bit extreme considering identity theft but can be counted in the same category of fraud for providing false information to the government. Of course all this if and when the govt finds out. But can happen x years later too.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Koenz said:


> Life with fear?
> 
> Once u have PR and u get married the wife gets PR too so why would people still fear anything?
> 
> A few years later u both get citizenship, it's not like AUS is gonna take that away x years later if they ever find out someone lied about being single?


Of course they can cancel the PR if they find out that you lied while applying even after many many years also 
There have been many such cases in the past

Cheers


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Providing misleading information of any kind can lead to cancellation.
> 
> There have been multiple cases
> 
> ...


In cases like this one, I ofcourse agree too.

But where you draw the line between "de facto" or just "a girlfriend", is quite vague to be honest.
And in case of "a girlfriend" you are officially Single, since that choice is not there? So it can just be a different personal perspective of the relationship and hard to prove as "fraud" or something.

Or what if a couple breaks up, one moves to Australia and then they want to get back together? Like, prove that its real or fake.. kinda difficult here. 

I just think anyone not married / without kids can choose Single and marry later, it should also be his/her freedom to marry whoever they want, even if it's someone they know from their home country.


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Of course they can cancel the PR if they find out that you lied while applying even after many many years also
> There have been many such cases in the past
> 
> Cheers


Do you have any links to information about cases like that? I'd like to inform my friend, maybe he'll change his status because I dont think he wants to take any risks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Koenz said:


> Do you have any links to information about cases like that? I'd like to inform my friend, maybe he'll change his status because I dont think he wants to take any risks.


I am sure you know how to use google

If not then please consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Koenz said:


> Do you have any links to information about cases like that? I'd like to inform my friend, maybe he'll change his status because I dont think he wants to take any risks.


So on behalf of you friend, you are asking these ethical questions?


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> So on behalf of you friend, you are asking these ethical questions?


I just saw this subject pop up in this discussion, so I answered. Also, its an interesting discussion to be honest.

I know his situation but I think he is totaly unaware he *might* be doing something that can cause him troubles later. 
I also thought he was doing the right thing in his situation.

As I explained his situation before, he is not de facto either but maybe he should choose that option rather than single if hes current (rather new) girlfriend is going to do a year WHV anyway and travel along with him to Australia.
That way, there is no chance of him getting into any problems later.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

Koenz said:


> A friend of mine who is also trying to move to AUS is actually in a similar situation, and in his case he isn't even doing anything unethical in my opinion.
> 
> He has a girlfriend, but have not been together that long, and he is set on moving to Australia but he's girlfriend is not, she doesn't know if she would like that. So he is going to apply as Single, and she is going to do a WHV for a year to see if she likes Australia.
> 
> ...


Dating someone and being married/de facto are two very different things! If they are simply in a dating phase then that can't be counted toward de facto when they want to apply for partnership visa. A partnership visa is complex and expensive and DHA is not that easily fooled! From what I've been reading on this thread is DHA will look at partner points at time of grant, most likely by design to keep people from doing as you suggest they may.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

The thing with De Facto is you can easily lie about it and claim to be single, but you also have to consider that the PR grant would be included with a 1 year condition on having a partner. To apply for partner visa you have to show 1 year relationship of living together and everyone knows the processing times and fees of partner visa, overall if you try to go as single and want a relationship with a partner you did not specify in EOI, the whole process of you both getting a PR would easily be around 4-5 years. Whereas if you go via the partner skills path, you get invited for 189, 190, 491, both of you come together in Aus, forget about the hassles of Tourist visa, get working rights and in 4-5 years time become a citizen. Now choose which path you want to go down


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

This thing just hit me

Singles with Aus Job (1 year), PY, Naati and studying in regional will have 100 points now, even if they don't have any one of the above qualification they will be at 95 points, 189 cutoff will literally be 95 moving forward, and with the amounts of invite given each month, I don't think DHA will look below 95 points for any candidates


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> This thing just hit me
> 
> Singles with Aus Job (1 year), PY, Naati and studying in regional will have 100 points now, even if they don't have any one of the above qualification they will be at 95 points, 189 cutoff will literally be 95 moving forward, and with the amounts of invite given each month, I don't think DHA will look below 95 points for any candidates


There is a flaw with that logic. firstly to have that 100 points you have to assume they also have the age points at 30 maxed out. plus people who claim regional study points will have their EOI date of effect updated. So highly unlikely many people are that high in terms points. chances are if they were 85 points before...they would have already been invited. Currently more often than not most "singles" will stay at 90 points. most current people are either at 85 (vast majority), or 90. I don't see many people posting here either that are at 95 or 100. I think this is all just idle speculations. it is best wait for the December round to get an idea of what's going to happen.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> To apply for partner visa you have to show 1 year relationship of living together and everyone knows the processing times and fees of partner visa, overall if you try to go as single and want a relationship with a partner you did not specify in EOI, the whole process of you both getting a PR would easily be around 4-5 years.


I was asked to provide evidence of 6 months of genuine relationship, not 1 year.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Koenz said:


> In cases like this one, I ofcourse agree too.
> 
> But where you draw the line between "de facto" or just "a girlfriend", is quite vague to be honest.
> And in case of "a girlfriend" you are officially Single, since that choice is not there? So it can just be a different personal perspective of the relationship and hard to prove as "fraud" or something.
> ...


You will have to declare that you have a girlfriend though somewhere on your application, for example on Form 80:
_Q 42 Do you have a partner?
Partner includes wife, husband, fiancé, boyfriend, *girlfriend*, significant other and de facto._

Bolding is my own. 

DHA will not only ask for evidence during any period of declared de facto relationship time, but also seek evidence that showcases the development of the relationship, so your friend would have to be honest about those aspects. 

CO's processing partner visas or assessing whether a relationship is genuine and continuing - their core competency is navigating whether a relationship is real or fake - so I would assume they have the capability and remit to suss out fraud during visa processing or during some random audit 1/2/5/10/15/20 years down the road. 

In fact many people with genuine circumstances find it hard to demonstrate to DHA that they are in a genuine and continuing relationship. 

I would also advise your friend to go through AAT decision records (they are just a small sample) that may be relevant, to get a sense of the different thresholds of evidence required and types of suspicions COs generally have.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> I was asked to provide evidence of 6 months of genuine relationship, not 1 year.


Did you add your partner to a temporary visa? 

There are different requirements in some of those instances, and usually only 6 months of evidence is required, e.g. for 482.

https://visajobs.co/tss-visa-help/knowledge-base/de-facto-documents-tss-visa/


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> There is a flaw with that logic. firstly to have that 100 points you have to assume they also have the age points at 30 maxed out. plus people who claim regional study points will have their EOI date of effect updated. So highly unlikely many people are that high in terms points. chances are if they were 85 points before...they would have already been invited. Currently more often than not most "singles" will stay at 90 points. most current people are either at 85 (vast majority), or 90. I don't see many people posting here either that are at 95 or 100. I think this is all just idle speculations. it is best wait for the December round to get an idea of what's going to happen.


You do realize that it does not matter if the DOE changes when the points are increased? 

Example: 85 points without adding regional study point, DOE: June 2019 (person got 10 points for Single after Nov 16 and now the points are 85)
Adding regional points give that person 90 points, New DOE: November 2019, why would he care about DOE when he essentially jumped and is ahead of all 85 pointers, and most singles who have studied in Aus for Masters have 30 age points, so they will already be at 90 points (80 pre nov so did not get invited), adding regional study points tips them over to 95, I would 100% change my DOE if I get more points lol


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Declaring a “girlfriend” is ******** lol. I’ve been in relationships where it only lasted for a couple of weeks. You don’t know when relationships come to ends and you don’t have to declare them and have your eoi updated everytime you break up with someone that you’re not in a “committed” relationship with. A closest definition of a de facto partner is like being a married couple but not married through a ceremony or with any formal paperwork to declare that you’re married. A De facto partner may share the same home address or something in common in terms of finance. Having a girlfriend or a boyfriend is a different story. Stop misleading people to think that they need to declare any kind of relationship. They don’t have to declare any relationship unless it is a committed relationship.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Wafz said:
> 
> 
> > There is a flaw with that logic. firstly to have that 100 points you have to assume they also have the age points at 30 maxed out. plus people who claim regional study points will have their EOI date of effect updated. So highly unlikely many people are that high in terms points. chances are if they were 85 points before...they would have already been invited. Currently more often than not most "singles" will stay at 90 points. most current people are either at 85 (vast majority), or 90. I don't see many people posting here either that are at 95 or 100. I think this is all just idle speculations. it is best wait for the December round to get an idea of what's going to happen.
> ...


It boils down to the fact that how many applicants have all points maxed out - 

Age -30 (maximum)
PTE - 20
NAATI -5 
PY -5
Regional study - 5
Aus exp -5 
Aus study -20
Partner points - 10 

Now, there will be people who have done everything listed above but that number would not be significant. People will go to all extremes to collect as many points as they can. The December round will make things clear for where the singles or people with skilled competent partner stands.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Honestly, if I had the passion and time and skills to gather 100 points, I wouldn’t migrate to Australia lol honestly go somewhere else where you deserve better treatment and recognition. Australia is a third world country compared to the other English speaking countries.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> It boils down to the fact that how many applicants have all points maxed out -
> 
> Age -30 (maximum)
> PTE - 20
> ...



There will be an increase in number of people claiming regional points due to Perth and GC in regional areas, the other postcodes were already in regional. There are alot of universities in both of these cities


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > It boils down to the fact that how many applicants have all points maxed out -
> ...


Agreed and maybe that’s why, DHA decided to change the doe for these people claiming 5 extra points over us who studied in metropolitan cities. 
Now, how many of these have superior pte, naati, skilled partners or single - we don’t know. It’s possible most of these applicants were only at 85 after partner points and with additional 5 points for regional, they will be at 90 with later doe than singles at 90. 

It’s all a speculation game and we have to wait for December round. 
Can’t wait for 11th now ! lol


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> You do realize that it does not matter if the DOE changes when the points are increased?
> 
> Example: 85 points without adding regional study point, DOE: June 2019 (person got 10 points for Single after Nov 16 and now the points are 85)
> Adding regional points give that person 90 points, New DOE: November 2019, why would he care about DOE when he essentially jumped and is ahead of all 85 pointers, and most singles who have studied in Aus for Masters have 30 age points, so they will already be at 90 points (80 pre nov so did not get invited), adding regional study points tips them over to 95, I would 100% change my DOE if I get more points lol



Again that logic is flawed if someone is at 85 the updates points to 90. for example I have 90 without regional points and my DOE is unchanged. My EOI will get priority over yours. 

There aren't many people that can just claim 5 regional points though, and there are too many variables. Again this is ALL iddle speculation. Unless December round rolls around we don't know what happens.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Honestly, if I had the passion and time and skills to gather 100 points, I wouldn’t migrate to Australia lol honestly go somewhere else where you deserve better treatment and recognition. Australia is a third world country compared to the other English speaking countries.


Coming for UK, Aus might be 3rd world country for you, but for people from SE asian countries Australia is 1st world lol.

Canada is possibly the only other option, and is in fact a better option. But students here in Aus have invested so much that they are not willing to relocate plus PTE is very easy to crack, and Canada requires IELTS. I can bet that over 90% people who have max points due to PTE won't be able crack IELTS, I personally think that abolishing PTE will reduce the point system significantly. But that won't happen. 

Nobody exists on Purpose. Nobody belongs anywhere. Everybody's gonna die. Come watch TV


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Again that logic is flawed if someone is at 85 the updates points to 90. for example I have 90 without regional points and my DOE is unchanged. My EOI will get priority over yours.
> 
> There aren't many people that can just claim 5 regional points though, and there are too many variables. Again this is ALL iddle speculation. Unless December round rolls around we don't know what happens.


You are comparing my logic with your personal case lol
Imagine the same person is at 90 but now due to regional points (perth & GC) his/her score changes to 95 with DOE changed will he/she be behind you? Haha


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

People will do anything for a PR, Haha


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

single4lyf said:


> Declaring a “girlfriend” is ******** lol. I’ve been in relationships where it only lasted for a couple of weeks. You don’t know when relationships come to ends and you don’t have to declare them and have your eoi updated everytime you break up with someone that you’re not in a “committed” relationship with. A closest definition of a de facto partner is like being a married couple but not married through a ceremony or with any formal paperwork to declare that you’re married. A De facto partner may share the same home address or something in common in terms of finance. Having a girlfriend or a boyfriend is a different story. Stop misleading people to think that they need to declare any kind of relationship. They don’t have to declare any relationship unless it is a committed relationship.


Take a deep breath and read slowly my friend - I said somewhere on your application and gave the example of Form 80 Q 42 - not EOI / pre-application. 

Hope you'll find someone to handle those outbursts and not be single4lyf :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> People will do anything for a PR, Haha


This is it. I have seen the worse. Lol


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

What do you reckon the chances of an invite at 90 points will be?
Do many people have above 90 like 95? i understand if you need 95 you will need either regional/age maxed out points. For 100, you need a perfect score ( Literally ) unless you've been long enough that you have 3 years of work experience.

For others gathering such stats, I am at 90 with the new "Single Points"

Cheers,
Vish


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> It boils down to the fact that how many applicants have all points maxed out -
> 
> Age -30 (maximum)
> PTE - 20
> ...


This is like the ideal case. I highly doubt that anyone will be there with this profile. Inorder to accomplish this, you have to be a virgin Saint in real life.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I think 90 is a good score to be at. 95 or a 100 seems a bit high. It's like you have to be perfect. This is for Australian immigration, not getting a job at NASA. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> This is like the ideal case. I highly doubt that anyone will be there with this profile. Inorder to accomplish this, you have to be a virgin Saint in real life.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Wouldent this guy have already been invited saying that he had 90 points before the november 16 changes anyway. So the chance of someone with these points would be next to zero?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> What do you reckon the chances of an invite at 90 points will be?
> Do many people have above 90 like 95? i understand if you need 95 you will need either regional/age maxed out points. For 100, you need a perfect score ( Literally ) unless you've been long enough that you have 3 years of work experience.
> 
> For others gathering such stats, I am at 90 with the new "Single Points"
> ...


There literally soooo many where you are, *single with 90 points*, 95 minimum for guaranteed invite 90 if you are willing to wait few months


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> Wouldent this guy have already been invited saying that he had 90 points before the november 16 changes anyway. So the chance of someone with these points would be next to zero?


Perth and GC regional points came into effect after Nov 16th, so the candidate would be at 85 points pre-november changes, he/she should have been invited at 85, but each day more and more people are able to reach max points


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Perth and GC regional points came into effect after Nov 16th, so the candidate would be at 85 points pre-november changes, he/she should have been invited at 85, but each day more and more people are able to reach max points


That would be the ideal case, where the person havent claimed partner points i.e. he/she is single and also studied in a regional area. Would there be many people with such ideal scenario :/


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> That would be the ideal case, where the person havent claimed partner points i.e. he/she is single and also studied in a regional area. Would there be many people with such ideal scenario :/


There are many universities in Perth and GC and students are mostly single, think about it. lol


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> vish0299 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you reckon the chances of an invite at 90 points will be?
> ...


Again, it depends on how many singles had 80 points before 16/11. If many, then your doe will make or break the situation. 

I previously advised in a post that the surveys conducted tell a different story. For instance, 2613- 94 people responded to a survey and out of them, only 19 will be at 90 after 16/11 changes while none will be at 95 or higher ! 
I know this is a small sample group but it is something to reflect. Let’s not forget Not all singles were at 80 before 16/11
Not everyone has given NAATI or claimed experience points.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> There are many universities in Perth and GC and students are mostly single, think about it. lol


Just speculation at this stage, But so many universities all over Australia, It also needs the students to have passed NAATI, PTE, have work experience and not have already been invited. Again, just a mans 2 cents but channces look slim to me. As someone mentioned earlier, it is Australian Immigration, not bloody applying a job at NASA that you need to be James Earl Jones.:clap2:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> Just speculation at this stage, But so many universities all over Australia, It also needs the students to have passed NAATI, PTE, have work experience and not have already been invited. Again, just a mans 2 cents but channces look slim to me. As someone mentioned earlier, it is Australian Immigration, not bloody applying a job at NASA that you need to be James Earl Jones.:clap2:


Agreed, sometimes I get carried away, but you can count at least 400-500 people with perfect scenario not more, if DHA invite more people, we wouldn't be having this discussion. Lol


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> You are comparing my logic with your personal case lol
> Imagine the same person is at 90 but now due to regional points (perth & GC) his/her score changes to 95 with DOE changed will he/she be behind you? Haha


How about you take chill pill. Again this is all idle speculation with no end. How about you get some data instead of making up stuff that you have no clue about. Just wait and see what happens on December. How do you know there will be many people at 90 in regional places? How do you know there are so many people at 90?

From what I see here in this forum most people arre sitting at about 85 after the 16th of november. Where are all these 90 pointers you speak of. and even if that was the case, so what? Why are you so hell bent on convincing me that the new cut off will be at 95? you don't know what's gonna happen. there is literally no point in this bs speculation.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Speculations are creating problems everywhere. Iscah speculates on one side while people on forums speculate on the other. No point in these speculations. It's not like if you know what point the invite is gonna come through, you can increase your points somehow. If you are eligible for point everyone tries to claim them. End of story. Doesn't matter at what point the invite is going to come. No amount of speculation is going to change the number of invites issued by DHA. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> How about you take chill pill. Again this is all idle speculation with no end. How about you get some data instead of making up stuff that you have no clue about. Just wait and see what happens on December. How do you know there will be many people at 90 in regional places? How do you know there are so many people at 90?
> 
> From what I see here in this forum most people arre sitting at about 85 after the 16th of november. Where are all these 90 pointers you speak of. and even if that was the case, so what? Why are you so hell bent on convincing me that the new cut off will be at 95? you don't know what's gonna happen. there is literally no point in this bs speculation.


Hahahah, I have at least 10 friends from my Uni sitting at 90 after points change, I am yet to reach 90 because I am still 24, bday coming soon, 90 is not hard anymore with PY+Work Exp *OR* PY+Naati, people who know that they are not getting work exp have already done Naati so they are the same as people with work exp. Forum people sitting at 85 are mostly married and cannot do PY due to offshore. I am not hell bent on convincing anyone the cut off will be 95, but look at the trend since July lol, only 85 pointers invited and handful of 80 pointers in October. This is all due to

1) Low invites
2) Low PR seats
3) People from Perth and GC got free 5 points (Post Nov) 

Also dont forget the Joker (Fake EOI) 997 at 85 points in Oct round, Fake EOI's drum up the point system.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Those students claiming 5 points for regional universities, there's very small chance of them claiming 5 points for 1 year onshore experience considering job situation is not that bright in those regions!

Also there would be some out of them who won't be eligible for PY anymore as you need more than 1 year remaining on graduate visa to enroll. 

Most of those students would already be looking at regional PR options or 190. 

There are a lot of variables in play so 85-90 should be the average range of points!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Those students claiming 5 points for regional universities, there's very small chance of them claiming 5 points for 1 year onshore experience considering job situation is not that bright in those regions!
> 
> Also there would be some out of them who won't be eligible for PY anymore as you need more than 1 year remaining on graduate visa to enroll.
> 
> ...


People claimed for regional uni before already, Gold Coast despite being called regional is a city, people with degrees from gold coast just got 5 free points, that they could not have before. Also QLD just removed so many SOL's from 190 lol, the only way GC students don't add points in 189 is if they apply for 491, which seems plausible if they want to be tied down for the next 3 years.

Again not picking a fight with anyone just stating the facts and variables as they come along


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Might be worth contacting a MARA agent / SkilledSelect support to see if this goes against what DHA said about not disadvantaging anybody (presumably from a DOE perspective) for those who will gain points due to the 16/11 changes.


I've contacted iscah and they said that the question was always there which is false...


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

So past graduates from the newly defined regional areas such as GC, Perth and Wollongong can now claim points for regional study?

If yes, the how do you justify you were actually living there if you were not on a lease or anything?. I mean you can prove you went to the campus in these areas by getting a letter from the uni but how do you prove you lived there as well as a lot of students studied at university of wollongong but commuted from sydney?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> So sorry to hear that. Am I right to assume that you now have 85 points but DOE is 18/11/2019?


Yes


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Hahahah, I have at least 10 friends from my Uni sitting at 90 after points change, I am yet to reach 90 because I am still 24, bday coming soon, 90 is not hard anymore with PY+Work Exp *OR* PY+Naati, people who know that they are not getting work exp have already done Naati so they are the same as people with work exp. Forum people sitting at 85 are mostly married and cannot do PY due to offshore. I am not hell bent on convincing anyone the cut off will be 95, but look at the trend since July lol, only 85 pointers invited and handful of 80 pointers in October. This is all due to
> 
> 1) Low invites
> 2) Low PR seats
> ...


Ok mate you figured it out. good job. do you want me to clap now? Everybody has 10 or 20 friends from this or that example. That is not fact. that is just anecdotal evidance that cannot be verified. Again this is all BS speculation with no end. What now? Good job you cracked the code. every body go home this guy has figured it out, even though iscah with a much bigger database is saying that no one knows exactly what's going to happe nas there are a lot of variables. 

People need to stop watching this stat or this prediction or speculate on that. It's not gonna change anything. most of us did what we can, now just go out and live your life. No point in stressing, if it happens it happens if not find another way, if not go home do something else. Most of it is out of your control. These conversations just breeds more anxiety and frustration.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Ok mate you figured it out. good job. do you want me to clap now? Everybody has 10 or 20 friends from this or that example. That is not fact. that is just anecdotal evidance that cannot be verified. Again this is all BS speculation with no end. What now? Good job you cracked the code. every body go home this guy has figured it out, even though iscah with a much bigger database is saying that no one knows exactly what's going to happe nas there are a lot of variables.
> 
> People need to stop watching this stat or this prediction or speculate on that. It's not gonna change anything. most of us did what we can, now just go out and live your life. No point in stressing, if it happens it happens if not find another way, if not go home do something else. Most of it is out of your control. These conversations just breeds more anxiety and frustration.


Hahahahaha, you seem really frustrated
I dont want to fight you guys, you do what suits you the best and hey even if I am wrong I'll be happy because that means more people will be invited at 90 eace:


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

S.naqvi said:


> So past graduates from the newly defined regional areas such as GC, Perth and Wollongong can now claim points for regional study?
> 
> If yes, the how do you justify you were actually living there if you were not on a lease or anything?. I mean you can prove you went to the campus in these areas by getting a letter from the uni but how do you prove you lived there as well as a lot of students studied at university of wollongong but commuted from sydney?


By providing a rental agreement/ multiple bills showing at the address. 
Thats how my friends been claiming it before.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

ISCAH just posted another prediction for Dec invitation. 

https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-updated-predictions/


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Hmmm.. looks pretty much similar to their last prediction. Not a lot of changes.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

joseph23 said:


> *SPAM*




What is this ****...............

I took multiple attempts to achieve 90 each but from above post I could sense some thing big is happening at the backdoor. In comparison the number of Fake EOIs hole is very small.


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

Is it true that under new point system, singles can't marry till Visa Grant after invite ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> Is it true that under new point system, singles can't marry till Visa Grant after invite ?


That’s the view of some members here and some Mara agent also

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

prash205 said:


> Is it true that under new point system, singles can't marry till Visa Grant after invite ?


It is also the logical pathway isn't it? you can't just hope to game the system by claiming the extra 10 points and then getting married. I'm quite sure that it is also stated in skilselect that you will scrutinized if you're lying about your maritial status. If you submit an EOI with not intending to include anyone and you've never been married. Then you need to follow through with it. You won't be able to include a partner as a secondary applicant. You will have to do it through partner's visa.


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

Wafz said:


> It is also the logical pathway isn't it? you can't just hope to game the system by claiming the extra 10 points and then getting married. I'm quite sure that it is also stated in skilselect that you will scrutinized if you're lying about your maritial status. If you submit an EOI with not intending to include anyone and you've never been married. Then you need to follow through with it. You won't be able to include a partner as a secondary applicant. You will have to do it through partner's visa.


Visa Grant process is long..may be around an year or more ..so what if someone gets married in between...will his visa be rejected then ?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

prash205 said:


> Visa Grant process is long..may be around an year or more ..so what if someone gets married in between...will his visa be rejected then ?


You can marry but you cannot include your wife in the visa. Of that much I am certain. If you are claiming single points, please make sure you commit to single life. DHA is not dumb. They have records.


----------



## prash205 (Nov 19, 2019)

Wafz said:


> You can marry but you cannot include your wife in the visa. Of that much I am certain. If you are claiming single points, please make sure you commit to single life. DHA is not dumb. They have records.


Yes..That i know...I think if someone gets married and informs DHA then it should be fine..Only thing is singles need to apply for partner visa later on...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prash205 said:


> Yes..That i know...I think if someone gets married and informs DHA then it should be fine..Only thing is singles need to apply for partner visa later on...


Of course it’s fine

They will wish you a very happy married life and reject your application for over claiming points


Cheers


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ha ha they might even book you a return ticket if you are lucky ;-)

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,
In regards to these new points system. The priority system is higher for date of effect or the single, married scenario. So say If someone has a doe of 01/07/2019 and is single and another one is married with no partner skills or English score while having a doe of 05/05/2019. Who will get invited first under the new system?.
Because the iscah prediction gave out standard predictions and am not sure if it incorporates this scenario.
Thanks
Manny


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Huelaghue said:


> Hello everyone,
> In regards to these new points system. The priority system is higher for date of effect or the single, married scenario. So say If someone has a doe of 01/07/2019 and is single and another one is married with no partner skills or English score while having a doe of 05/05/2019. Who will get invited first under the new system?.
> Because the iscah prediction gave out standard predictions and am not sure if it incorporates this scenario.
> Thanks
> Manny


There is no priority in terms of relationship status. 
EOI with higher points are invited first. If points are same , then earlier doe will get invitation. 
Regards,


----------



## Ilyasspeaks (Oct 26, 2019)

What actually is a professional year. Pardon my ignorance. 



haroon154 said:


> Pathpk said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah true it's a waiting game at the moment.... always has been. Just a bit restless becoz tht $13000 will go out of my pocket haha
> ...


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

It's where they legally extort you for giving you 5 points.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> It's where they legally extort you for giving you 5 points.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Hahaha, I like that analogy


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> There is no priority in terms of relationship status.
> EOI with higher points are invited first. If points are same , then earlier doe will get invitation.
> Regards,


Something is not write in Iscah prediction. In last Estimate they mentioned they are assuming that, for people with partner English Points EOI date will not change. Now the scenario is opposite. Also they were considering 10% to be in that pool. Still how their estimate is the same?Atleast there should be some difference in the estimate.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

adumithu said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > There is no priority in terms of relationship status.
> ...


The only difference I could see was that the date had been amended a bit. 
For instance, for 2613 they changed the prediction from 05/09 to 14/09. 

Same for some other occupations.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Something is not write in Iscah prediction. In last Estimate they mentioned they are assuming that, for people with partner English Points EOI date will not change. Now the scenario is opposite. Also they were considering 10% to be in that pool. Still how their estimate is the same?Atleast there should be some difference in the estimate.


The differences are listed at the start of that specific post


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

List of changes in skill select system post 16 Nov. 

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-c.../SkillSelect-Tip-Sheet-16-November-2019-1.pdf

A major point to tackle the malpractices by some agents of putting EOIs on suspended mode would be affected so I think that's a good step and stops the unfair advantage! 


" EOIs in ‘suspended’ status 

EOIs which had a ‘suspended’ status on 16 November 2019, will not have any points automatically 

attributed or updated. 

Intending migrants can update EOIs with a ‘suspended’ status and may be required to answer new questions 

as a result of changes to the points test. If their points score changes, their EOI date of effect will change."


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> List of changes in skill select system post 16 Nov.
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-c.../SkillSelect-Tip-Sheet-16-November-2019-1.pdf
> 
> ...


Yes that is good news


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Uff. Atlast something done on this. If something is done on Fake EOIs also, that would be great.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Uff. Atlast something done on this. If something is done on Fake EOIs also, that would be great.


Why would agents put EOIs in suspended mode? i didnt realise this was an issue

What problems does it cause


----------



## ilovetaufu (Jan 13, 2016)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes that is good news


Couldn't they just update said fake EOIs so that they get more points? That way it wouldn't matter even if their DOE was updated.


----------



## kcmzeph (Nov 21, 2019)

*Two 189 EOIs*

Hello All,
Good day.

I hope someone could help me with my query. Is it okay if I create another EOI for 189 using different email without deleting the existing one? I currently have 189 EOI but will be expiring in the next 8 months. I know my chance is bleak at 85 points pro rata Engineering Technologist and basing on Iscah predictions an invite could only happen in 2020 or the next year (possibly never ) still I feel a droplet of hope but by that time my EOI already will have been expired. I would like to create a new one but I dont want to delete the current one. 

Guys please guide me. Thank you so much.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> List of changes in skill select system post 16 Nov.
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-co...ber-2019-1.pdf
> 
> ...





GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes that is good news


So you think those agents are not wise enough to unsuspend the EOI's prior to 16th November? Those crooks know the systems well and they have a lot of information. They are more desperate than desperado. So don't be fooled.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

kcmzeph said:


> Hello All,
> Good day.
> 
> I hope someone could help me with my query. Is it okay if I create another EOI for 189 using different email without deleting the existing one? I currently have 189 EOI but will be expiring in the next 8 months. I know my chance is bleak at 85 points pro rata Engineering Technologist and basing on Iscah predictions an invite could only happen in 2020 or the next year (possibly never ) still I feel a droplet of hope but by that time my EOI already will have been expired. I would like to create a new one but I dont want to delete the current one.
> ...


You can submit as many EOI, there is no restriction. You don't even need a separate email ID. However in case you receive invitation on your first EOI, ethical thing will be delete your 2nd EOI.


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Post 16th November, my points have become 85 for 189. My occupation is software engineer(2613). I have 10 partner points(competent English and +ve skill assessment). Is there any chance of getting invite in the upcoming December round?


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

manali.phadke said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Post 16th November, my points have become 85 for 189. My occupation is software engineer(2613). I have 10 partner points(competent English and +ve skill assessment). Is there any chance of getting invite in the upcoming December round?


What's your date of EOI?
I'av got 85 points with EOI dated March 18th

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

manali.phadke said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Post 16th November, my points have become 85 for 189. My occupation is software engineer(2613). I have 10 partner points(competent English and +ve skill assessment). Is there any chance of getting invite in the upcoming December round?


Not unless the DHA miraculously decides to invite 5k + people and your DOE is before March 2019.


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

It is 10th Sept 2019.


----------



## WWWaiting (Nov 22, 2019)

*Wwww*

Hi everyone, I claimed 5 regional points(Gold coast) before 16th Nov, should I accept it if I got invited? or I cannot because Gold coast isn't qualified until 16th Nov. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

Do we know how many EOIs are sitting at 90 or above post November 16th changes ? Wondering if there has been a FOI disclosure or something similar to determine when one might get an invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanatvij said:


> Do we know how many EOIs are sitting at 90 or above post November 16th changes ? Wondering if there has been a FOI disclosure or something similar to determine when one might get an invite.


I am sure somebody will file a FOI but to get the reply before Mid January would not be possible in view of the holidays season

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

WWWaiting said:


> Hi everyone, I claimed 5 regional points(Gold coast) before 16th Nov, should I accept it if I got invited? or I cannot because Gold coast isn't qualified until 16th Nov.
> Thanks in advance


Which visa have you applied for ?
How did the system award you points if you were not eligible?

Cheers


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

NB said:


> I am sure somebody will file a FOI but to get the reply before Mid January would not be possible in view of the holidays season
> 
> Cheers


Here is my own calculation based on information already disclosed in FOIs
Number of 2613 applicants with 80 points at various checkpoints:
31st feb - 55
31st mar - 79
31st apr - 204
31st may - 350
31st Jun - 527
31st Jul - 515
15th Aug - 619

Remember that there were big invitation rounds in Feb, Mar and July.
Additionally - there were big invitation rounds in Oct and Nov - which cleared all 80 pointers upto 09/04/2019 (9th April)

Based on this, assuming the worst case scenario - if there were 200 applications lodged for every 30 days between 15th August and 15th November, we would have about 1200 applications - (minus) the roughly 100 that were cleared by the latest round (which cleared 80 points upto 09/04 for 2613*) - so 1100 applications at 80 points on 15th November.

Again, assuming the worst case scenario - if 2/3rd of those were applicable either for single points, STEM qualification points or regional points - it would leave about 750 applicants at 90 points or above on the 16th of November.

My guess is we need about 3-4 rounds of 1000 invites or above clear all applications currently sitting at 90 points for 2613*, before anyone sitting at 85 points on November 16th gets a shot. I do not believe however that applicants at 85 points will have to wait till Nov 2020 as ISCAH predicts - that seems a bit pessimistic even with the new applications at 90 points.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

sanatvij said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure somebody will file a FOI but to get the reply before Mid January would not be possible in view of the holidays season
> ...


Iscah also predicts that if 1000 or above invites are issued in December round, most 90 pointers will be cleared until mid September for 2613.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

I missed much of the action over the last few weeks..... but.... did they reset the EOI DOE for people with extra points???? How did it all work out?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I missed much of the action over the last few weeks..... but.... did they reset the EOI DOE for people with extra points???? How did it all work out?


Only for those for whom columns were not available like spouse competent English etc

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

NB said:


> Only for those for whom columns were not available like spouse competent English etc
> 
> Cheers


That's too bad. So someone on 80 EOI 1/1/19 with a 5 point increase for spouse now sits behind someone on 75 EOI 1/11/19 with a 10 point increase for being single?


----------



## WWWaiting (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi, I’m applying for 189(non pro). I submitted EOI (before 16th), I did it wrong, because I select yes for “study and live in regional area for 2 years” so the system calculate 85 points (including skilled partner points)
After 16th the system give me extra 5 points for skilled partner, so now I'm 90. 

The DOE for my EOI is 2nd Nov, but the regional points starts at 16th Nov for Gold Coast, so I'm wondering if I got invited, can I accept it?
Thank you!!


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

WWWaiting said:


> Hi, I’m applying for 189(non pro). I submitted EOI (before 16th), I did it wrong, because I select yes for “study and live in regional area for 2 years” so the system calculate 85 points (including skilled partner points)
> After 16th the system give me extra 5 points for skilled partner, so now I'm 90.
> 
> The DOE for my EOI is 2nd Nov, but the regional points starts at 16th Nov for Gold Coast, so I'm wondering if I got invited, can I accept it?
> Thank you!!


Why would you claim regional study points prior to the official date allowed for Gold Coast? I understand you were trying to be smart and be ahead. There is a possibility you might get away with it or the CO might notice. If i were you, i would update my EOI to reflect the actual date allowed for Gold Coast as i believe in being transparent. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Iscah also predicts that if 1000 or above invites are issued in December round, most 90 pointers will be cleared until mid September for 2613.


Yeah, but if there are 200 applications at 90 being lodged every month now ... that may still not give 85 pointers a shot until April-May next year


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

sanatvij said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Iscah also predicts that if 1000 or above invites are issued in December round, most 90 pointers will be cleared until mid September for 2613.
> ...


We also need to know how many people are currently sitting at 90 considering there can be people at 80 who jumped to 90 with doe as early as May end! 

December round might makes things more clear.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

WWWaiting said:


> Hi, I’m applying for 189(non pro). I submitted EOI (before 16th), I did it wrong, because I select yes for “study and live in regional area for 2 years” so the system calculate 85 points (including skilled partner points)
> After 16th the system give me extra 5 points for skilled partner, so now I'm 90.
> 
> The DOE for my EOI is 2nd Nov, but the regional points starts at 16th Nov for Gold Coast, so I'm wondering if I got invited, can I accept it?
> Thank you!!





Snehal1900 said:


> Why would you claim regional study points prior to the official date allowed for Gold Coast? I understand you were trying to be smart and be ahead. There is a possibility you might get away with it or the CO might notice. If i were you, i would update my EOI to reflect the actual date allowed for Gold Coast as i believe in being transparent. It's better to be safe than sorry.


I wouldn't take the risk either. It's better to be transparent in your visa process as it might have a negative effect on all future visas if you are found to have provided false information.

Update the EOI to reflect the correct date.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Anyone knows what is the earliest DOE for 261313 under 189 with 85 points? 

Many single applicants points moved from 75 to 85 after 16 Nov without Change in DOE.

If DHA starts inviting EOIs with 85 points, what will be the earliest DOE that will get the invitation first?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone knows what is the earliest DOE for 261313 under 189 with 85 points?
> 
> ...


75 Points of 261313 have been invited till 13/02/2019


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone knows what is the earliest DOE for 261313 under 189 with 85 points?
> 
> ...


The last 2613 75 pointer (the lucky one just escaped from this chaos) was *13/02/2019 7:00 pm* from March 10th round. 
So the next earliest could start from 13/02/2019 7:01 pm.


----------



## calviny (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello everyone, 
I'm a secondary teacher (non pro rata) with a DOE of 26/08/2019 sitting at 85. I don't think I can get an invite this financial year. Should I go straight to VIC 491 or wait for 189? 
Many thanks, 
Calvin


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

Greetings to you all. I have a proposal, would it be possible to do a survey of the members on this platform to gauge what the EOI pool might be looking like at the moment? In that survey we can include all the metrics used to award points by skill select.


----------



## Isaac.caa (Nov 22, 2019)

calviny said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm a secondary teacher (non pro rata) with a DOE of 26/08/2019 sitting at 85. I don't think I can get an invite this financial year. Should I go straight to VIC 491 or wait for 189?
> Many thanks,
> Calvin


Can you apply for VIC 190?


----------



## calviny (Nov 25, 2019)

Isaac.caa said:


> Can you apply for VIC 190?


I'm not eligible for VIC 190 since they ask for 2 years of work experience (I just graduated)


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

calviny said:


> I'm not eligible for VIC 190 since they ask for 2 years of work experience (I just graduated)


Can you increase your points in anyway? Honestly at 85 you wont get an invite in 189, try naati and increase points to 90


----------



## mahidhar (Oct 10, 2019)

May be 85 pointers will get the invitation after 3 to 4 rounds of 1000 each for Non Pro rata.....


----------



## calviny (Nov 25, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Can you increase your points in anyway? Honestly at 85 you wont get an invite in 189, try naati and increase points to 90


I have done natti already. I'm currently working, so I'll get the work experience points next year. But I'm afraid that it'll be a bit too late!
Cheers,


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Iscah Migration Newsletter for November !!!

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/newsletter257.pdf



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee77 (Nov 20, 2019)

How do you get this information? Is there a link where I can find this info?


----------



## Zee77 (Nov 20, 2019)

exlipse said:


> Rahul_AUS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


How do you get this information? Is there a link where I can find this info?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zee77 said:


> How do you get this information? Is there a link where I can find this info?


You can check the cutoff of each round in Skillselect website 
Choose previous rounds option 

Cheers


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

I am here to remind everyone: Most fake eois invited on Oct 11 will come back again. 
BRACE FOR THE IMPACT MATES!


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

derekchasing said:


> I am here to remind everyone: Most fake eois invited on Oct 11 will come back again.
> BRACE FOR THE IMPACT MATES!


Reason to think so?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

derekchasing said:


> I am here to remind everyone: Most fake eois invited on Oct 11 will come back again.
> BRACE FOR THE IMPACT MATES!


Yeah these ones will come back on Jan 11 more than half of 992 will be 95 points


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

What is the reason that there are so many fakes now?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

lemxam said:


> What is the reason that there are so many fakes now?


read the fake eoi thread


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

*189 Question*

I have a question. I am currently onshore in Australia on Post study working visa. Applied EOI on 90 points DOE 1/07/19. For example, If i donot get my invitation before my current visa expires and i return to my home country. Do i still have a chance of being invited later on? If i go back and get an Invitation, Could i potentially return back? Is the return based on a bridging visa or do I have to wait for the 189 Grant before returning back to the country.

Thankyou for the help in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vish0299 said:


> I have a question. I am currently onshore in Australia on Post study working visa. Applied EOI on 90 points DOE 1/07/19. For example, If i donot get my invitation before my current visa expires and i return to my home country. Do i still have a chance of being invited later on? If i go back and get an Invitation, Could i potentially return back? Is the return based on a bridging visa or do I have to wait for the 189 Grant before returning back to the country.
> 
> Thankyou for the help in advance


Majority of the applicants are off shore only
Under 189 it’s the points which matter, and not your location
Under 190 , if you are onshore and working, you get an advantage over offshore applicants as states prefer to sponsor those already working in the state

If you are onshore when you get invited and apply, you will get a Bridging visa
It will allow you to live legally in Australia till such time you get your grant
You can apply for BVB and travel to your home country also

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> I have a question. I am currently onshore in Australia on Post study working visa. Applied EOI on 90 points DOE 1/07/19. For example, If i donot get my invitation before my current visa expires and i return to my home country. Do i still have a chance of being invited later on? If i go back and get an Invitation, Could i potentially return back? Is the return based on a bridging visa or do I have to wait for the 189 Grant before returning back to the country.
> 
> Thankyou for the help in advance


Of course, your chances will remain the same. But you won't be having the bridging visa to stay.

But I don't know how would it work if you come on a tourist visa and apply for PR visa onshore. Even if you get a bridging visa, you wouldn't get working rights in this scenario as bridging visas carry forward whatever the working rights you had on your last visa. I may be wrong just my two cents.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Cant get bridging visa on tourist visa, even if you apply for 189 on tourist visa, you have to return back to your country after tourist visa expires, visas with working conditions only get bridging visas in most cases


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Cant get bridging visa on tourist visa, even if you apply for 189 on tourist visa, you have to return back to your country after tourist visa expires, visas with working conditions only get bridging visas in most cases


Always reply with quote so that it's easier for members to refer to the message you are responding to.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Cant get bridging visa on tourist visa, even if you apply for 189 on tourist visa, you have to return back to your country after tourist visa expires, visas with working conditions only get bridging visas in most cases


I believe if your tourist visa has No "No Further Stay" condition, only then you might be eligible to apply for onshore permanent visa.

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I hope DHA invites a significant number this time. But probably won't happen. They might hold back the numbers to push people to 491, to make that visa a success. Especially because most states haven't started their 491s yet. 
Hoping like anything for good news 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> I hope DHA invites a significant number this time. But probably won't happen. They might hold back the numbers to push people to 491, to make that visa a success. Especially because most states haven't started their 491s yet.
> Hoping like anything for good news
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Yes, I really hope the invitation round will be 1500+. That is the least department can do providing the points change. Might clear huge 90 pointers giving some hope for 85 pointers- previous 75ers.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vish0299 said:


> Yes, I really hope the invitation round will be 1500+. That is the least department can do providing the points change. Might clear huge 90 pointers giving some hope for 85 pointers- previous 75ers.


Easily more than 1500 people are at 90 points, and they won't invite 1500 people anyway, as Christmas is coming up, they don't want more work after coming from christmas breaks


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Easily more than 1500 people are at 90 points, and they won't invite 1500 people anyway, as Christmas is coming up, they don't want more work after coming from christmas breaks


Isn't christmas break after the 11th? Also how do you know there are 1500? Is it a prediction, or?

Cheers


----------



## WWWaiting (Nov 22, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> Why would you claim regional study points prior to the official date allowed for Gold Coast? I understand you were trying to be smart and be ahead. There is a possibility you might get away with it or the CO might notice. If i were you, i would update my EOI to reflect the actual date allowed for Gold Coast as i believe in being transparent. It's better to be safe than sorry.


Thank you for reply
Got the advice from agency, "just need to be qualified the moment you got invited", and update the EOI won't change the DOE....because the point won't change...


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> vish0299 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I really hope the invitation round will be 1500+. That is the least department can do providing the points change. Might clear huge 90 pointers giving some hope for 85 pointers- previous 75ers.
> ...


How is it possible that more than 1500 people are at 90 points if more than half didn't even get 10 points after November changes. It must be people with py, regional studying, ccl and so on. How did it happen that in one year so many people got like 15+ points?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > Easily more than 1500 people are at 90 points, and they won't invite 1500 people anyway, as Christmas is coming up, they don't want more work after coming from christmas breaks
> ...


Yeah it’s just a speculation. There is no way for us to know how many people are currently sitting at 90 or 95+ unless a new FOI is lodged with the DHA.


----------



## WWWaiting (Nov 22, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Easily more than 1500 people are at 90 points, and they won't invite 1500 people anyway, as Christmas is coming up, they don't want more work after coming from christmas breaks



How about 1000? so frustrated these days... from 100 to 1500 that's a big difference. 
and they said “Much smaller invitation round throughout the rest of this year” that's not a good sign. Can't predict what means much smaller, 100 or 500 or 1000.....


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

Does anyone know if there is an official ratio of split between pro-rata and non pro-rata invitations?


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

40 for non prorata and 60 for pro rata


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> Does anyone know if there is an official ratio of split between pro-rata and non pro-rata invitations?


It can vary from round to round

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

Jattt said:


> 40 for non prorata and 60 for pro rata
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read from somewhere it's the same ratio as you mentioned, but it's not an official source. Somehow in Iscah's prediction they assume 65% for pro rata and 35% non pro rata. So I'm confused.


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> It can vary from round to round
> 
> Cheers


So the official ratio for each round is not transparent?
Is there any official data released on such ratio, may be from FOI?


----------



## redlionking (May 28, 2019)

You can calculate yourself based on the official number of the occupation cut off every month to get the ratio.


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

redlionking said:


> You can calculate yourself based on the official number of the occupation cut off every month to get the ratio.


Can you kindly teach me how to do that?
As they only show the cut-off score for pro-rata occupation, and the distribution of invitation number according to the score, it seems highly blurry to draw the line between pro rata vs non pro rata distribution.

For example, in Oct round, assuming that those above 90 points are all from pro-rata occupation. The remaining 992 (85 points invitation) + 318 (80 points invitation) should a a mix of both pro rata and non pro rata occupation. How to calculate the ratio by that info?


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Agree. All depends on the number of invites issues.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

WWWaiting said:


> How about 1000? so frustrated these days... from 100 to 1500 that's a big difference.
> and they said “Much smaller invitation round throughout the rest of this year” that's not a good sign. Can't predict what means much smaller, 100 or 500 or 1000.....


Who said much smaller rounds? and where? would you be able link it?


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I am in a bit of a dilemma and would appreciate you advice. I am currently at 85 points doe 01/07/2019. And I can make it to 90 by doing p.y. which I am avoiding at this point because of the high cost. The advice needed is that should I do p.y. and get 5 more points or wait a few round because based on iscah's prediction at current eoi I should get a invitation between July and November. 
Your input is appreciated. 
Thanks
Manny


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Huelaghue said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am in a bit of a dilemma and would appreciate you advice. I am currently at 85 points doe 01/07/2019. And I can make it to 90 by doing p.y. which I am avoiding at this point because of the high cost. The advice needed is that should I do p.y. and get 5 more points or wait a few round because based on iscah's prediction at current eoi I should get a invitation between July and November.
> Your input is appreciated.
> Thanks
> Manny


Do PY

Its going to be more and more tough moving forward, Don't think about money, think of it as investing in your future, also if you do not do PY just because you want to save money, you won't be able to earn money as you won't be in Australia. If you have the chance do it, also will give you an edge against offshore people


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> How is it possible that more than 1500 people are at 90 points if more than half didn't even get 10 points after November changes. It must be people with py, regional studying, ccl and so on. How did it happen that in one year so many people got like 15+ points?


Because before, people did not have to claim these many points as people with 75 points were being invited, now as the invites are reduced people will do everything in their power to claim as many points as possible and it is not hard to get 90 points for singles who graduated from Aus uni, see my signature, once I turn 25 I will be at 90 as well and I started my Masters at the age of 21, many students start masters at 22-23 so they are already have max age points. Doing PY is mandatory now, and people who do not have AU exp do Naati as they cannot find a job, so they are equal to people with 1 year Aus exp, imagine the number of single students in Australia with Masters in IT, doing PY and Naati. Now tell me if 1500 is a low number or high number for number of people at 90 pointers?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Because before, people did not have to claim these many points as people with 75 points were being invited, now as the invites are reduced people will do everything in their power to claim as many points as possible and it is not hard to get 90 points for singles who graduated from Aus uni, see my signature, once I turn 25 I will be at 90 as well and I started my Masters at the age of 21, many students start masters at 22-23 so they are already have max age points. Doing PY is mandatory now, and people who do not have AU exp do Naati as they cannot find a job, so they are equal to people with 1 year Aus exp, imagine the number of single students in Australia with Masters in IT, doing PY and Naati. Now tell me if 1500 is a low number or high number for number of people at 90 pointers?


Points required for invite has become like you are trying to climb using a coming down escalator 
You have to keep climbing up just to maintain where you are standing or else you will be thrown out 
Only those who are very fast will reach the top

Cheers


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

NB said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > Because before, people did not have to claim these many points as people with 75 points were being invited, now as the invites are reduced people will do everything in their power to claim as many points as possible and it is not hard to get 90 points for singles who graduated from Aus uni, see my signature, once I turn 25 I will be at 90 as well and I started my Masters at the age of 21, many students start masters at 22-23 so they are already have max age points. Doing PY is mandatory now, and people who do not have AU exp do Naati as they cannot find a job, so they are equal to people with 1 year Aus exp, imagine the number of single students in Australia with Masters in IT, doing PY and Naati. Now tell me if 1500 is a low number or high number for number of people at 90 pointers?
> ...


Awesome, very fitting and hilarious comparison, good one 😉


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > Because before, people did not have to claim these many points as people with 75 points were being invited, now as the invites are reduced people will do everything in their power to claim as many points as possible and it is not hard to get 90 points for singles who graduated from Aus uni, see my signature, once I turn 25 I will be at 90 as well and I started my Masters at the age of 21, many students start masters at 22-23 so they are already have max age points. Doing PY is mandatory now, and people who do not have AU exp do Naati as they cannot find a job, so they are equal to people with 1 year Aus exp, imagine the number of single students in Australia with Masters in IT, doing PY and Naati. Now tell me if 1500 is a low number or high number for number of people at 90 pointers?
> ...


Agreed


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

FOI 11th October 2019 (After Invitation Round)

1129 - 80 Pointers for 2613 LOL


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> FOI 11th October 2019 (After Invitation Round)
> 
> 1129 - 80 Pointers for 2613 LOL


Where did you find this? I cannot see it on disclosure logs


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Where did you find this? I cannot see it on disclosure logs


I requested for the FOI.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> I requested for the FOI.


can you share the whole pdf?


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> FOI 11th October 2019 (After Invitation Round)
> 
> 1129 - 80 Pointers for 2613 LOL




what does this indicate. please explain. thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> I requested for the FOI.


Can you please share the whole PDF ..

Thanks


----------



## Carter.lz (Nov 29, 2019)

First column is occupation group, then occupation name, number of EOI in the pool with 65 points, then with 70 points, with 75 points, with 80 points and at last with 85 points.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> chhaynemo007 said:
> 
> 
> > FOI 11th October 2019 (After Invitation Round)
> ...



Interesting. Is there any FOI for how many are currently at 80,85,90 and 95+ after the November changes ?


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Nov Official result just came out.

there were 250 invitations.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Interesting. Is there any FOI for how many are currently at 80,85,90 and 95+ after the November changes ?




How can we ask for FOI about after November EOI’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

chhaynemo007 said:


> FOI 11th October 2019 (After Invitation Round)
> 
> 1129 - 80 Pointers for 2613 LOL


If that FOI is authentic, then 1129 80 (some 85 and some 90 now) pointers isn't too bad then. 

85 pointers can hope for an invite after April round if the rounds are atleast 1000 each.


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> FOI 11th October 2019 (After Invitation Round)
> 
> 1129 - 80 Pointers for 2613 LOL


This doesn't necessarily mean 2613 are screwed. the 2613 group has the highest invitation rates so far, 779 out of 2,950 invitations this year were for 2613 applicants, that's 26% of the total 189 invitations.


265 out of 1,000 in Jul
48 out 100 in Aug
48 out 100 in Sep
361 out 1,500 in Oct
57 out 250 in Nov

Source: Tracking of Occupational Ceilings Monthly Changes

Jul 265
Aug 313
Sep 361
Oct 722
Nov 779


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

XeoRous said:


> This doesn't necessarily mean 2613 are screwed. the 2613 group has the highest invitation rates so far, 779 out of 2,950 invitations this year were for 2613 applicants, that's 26% of the total 189 invitations.
> 
> 
> 265 out of 1,000 in Jul
> ...


I thought the ceiling applies for every skilled visa? 189,190,489,482,186?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> 
> Nov Official result just came out.
> ...


65 people at 90, 45 people at 95 and 10 people at 100

Hahahaha this is *before november changes*

You people think these were real EOI's? lol


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

XeoRous said:


> This doesn't necessarily mean 2613 are screwed. the 2613 group has the highest invitation rates so far, 779 out of 2,950 invitations this year were for 2613 applicants, that's 26% of the total 189 invitations.
> 
> 
> 265 out of 1,000 in Jul
> ...


Top 20 groups in terms of invitations numbers this year:


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> 65 people at 90, 45 people at 95 and 10 people at 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, they could've easily gotten an invite in October round which was a big one. Suddenly new people putting in EOIs as definitely if they gain 5 or even 10 point in the last 1 month, they were already eligible for an Invite in October.
Fake fake fake!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Exactly, they could've easily gotten an invite in October round which was a big one. Suddenly new people putting in EOIs as definitely if they gain 5 or even 10 point in the last 1 month, they were already eligible for an Invite in October.
> Fake fake fake!


Exactly, in just 1 month, 250 people got 85+ points 

Also take note that in October round all 85+ were cleared

People are literally mocking the EOI system
I am sure there were genuine people who reached 85 after Oct round as I know 2 of them, but 10 people who reached 100 points after 11 Oct is a joke


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

chhaynemo007 said:


> I requested for the FOI.




Can you please share the whole pdf?? Also tell us the procedure for FOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

November results are out : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> 65 people at 90, 45 people at 95 and 10 people at 100
> 
> Hahahaha this is *before november changes*
> 
> You people think these were real EOI's? lol



Those 90, 95, 100 pointers are for people who submitted their EOI after Oct round which is extremely surprising (otherwise they would have been invited in Oct).

If you consider the Nov invitation round, you can see that most of the cut off points were 85 with dates around late October. So yes, there weren't many applicants with 85, 90, 95, 100 before Nov, and on top of that many groups had cut off points at 85 towards the end of Oct).

Now coming back to the FOI numbers and considered that:

1) All applicants with 85, 90, 95, 100 points before October round got cleared on 11 Oct (exept 2211, 2212)
2) The FOI numbers were generated after Oct round.

It would be very logical that the FOI figures are correct.


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I thought the ceiling applies for every skilled visa? 189,190,489,482,186?


Yes, that is true, I'm just using it as a measure to generate the % of invites per group.


----------



## IMMI44 (Nov 25, 2019)

I hope everyone that lodges fake EOIS get deleted from the face of the earth.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> nohtyp said:
> 
> 
> > https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> ...


Damn it. This is killing me now !!!


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

WWWaiting said:


> Thank you for reply
> Got the advice from agency, "just need to be qualified the moment you got invited", and update the EOI won't change the DOE....because the point won't change...


Hey mate, I'm a long time lurker but never registered. I've registered just to advise you that this is incorrect. Agency as in DHA or an agent? I'd get rid of the agent if this is what he advised.

Claiming regional points is a simple yes or no without any dates mentioned.

For you to claim it before 16th, before the postcodes kicked in, will get you an invite but rejection when you lodge because you claimed before legislation was valid.

DHA itself posted on skillselect that you're eligible to claim only on 16th or later.

Your DOE won't change if you select NO now and then click YES again.

You have to click NO in regional study points, update EOI, then click YES again and update EOI. DOE will change then. Don't end up wasting your money for a rejection.

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Marsickk said:
> 
> 
> > How is it possible that more than 1500 people are at 90 points if more than half didn't even get 10 points after November changes. It must be people with py, regional studying, ccl and so on. How did it happen that in one year so many people got like 15+ points?
> ...


Yeah I understand how to get points, I have 90. But I know many points people struggling even to get 20 from PTE. Not so many of them get ccl test and py. 1500 is very high number for 90 pointers. Don't forget many of them don't get 10 from partner points ( some of them cannot even get 5 lol)


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> 65 people at 90, 45 people at 95 and 10 people at 100
> 
> Hahahaha this is *before november changes*
> 
> You people think these were real EOI's? lol


120 people with 90+ points before 16th nov change in 1 month.. should I cry or laugh or be surprised.. . I just want to meet a few of them and congratulate them for scoring so high... 

On a serious note what is the process of requesting FOI. I want to check how many of November invites actually accepted invitation.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

A couple of guys were not ready to accept that there were fake EOIs in the system on the basis of what the FOI and the November rounds have now confirmed.

There are clearly a lot of high point fake EOIs and the only way DHA can eliminate them is to invite high number of applicants in one round and then invite according to the number of people who accept and pay the fees for the grant on the basis of this round.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ParoP said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > 65 people at 90, 45 people at 95 and 10 people at 100
> ...


Yes please do that... But applicants have 60 days I think to accept the invite and pay the fees afaik. So November round's FOI won't be any good.

Hence you can ask for how many people have accepted and paid the fees for the invites issued this entire year so far.


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> nohtyp said:
> 
> 
> > https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> ...


Unbelievable! These are definitely fake EOIs. How could you get 90/95/100 points in a span of one month?


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

You can go on this link and complete an FOI request: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-and-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/foi

Good luck!



aviz28 said:


> Also tell us the procedure for FOI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ParoP said:


> On a serious note what is the process of requesting FOI. I want to check how many of November invites actually accepted invitation.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

any regustered nurse- aged care or nec here?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> I requested for the FOI.


Hi,

Can you please share the whole PDF document or at least the screenshot of the table header to clearly understand the data which you shared?

Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Yes please do that... But applicants have 60 days I think to accept the invite and pay the fees afaik. So November round's FOI won't be any good.
> 
> Hence you can ask for how many people have accepted and paid the fees for the invites issued this entire year so far.


I think it will be sufficient. because all these EOI is submitted in a span of 1 month. Now any person with so high point will definitely accept invitation on 1st round itself, if they are real. They will not wait for their 2nd chance.


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

So someone who s creating fake EOI - wats the assurance that they have created few months back only? They can create every day , every minute - even now .. 

so wats the point we checking who accepted and who has not? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Brinda19 said:


> So someone who s creating fake EOI - wats the assurance that they have created few months back only? They can create every day , every minute - even now ..
> 
> so wats the point we checking who accepted and who has not?
> 
> ...




agree. that probably means the points cut off will always be higher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Jattt said:


> agree. that probably means the points cut off will always be higher
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it's serving no one any good. The eligible ppl are not getting invited, immigration is not getting the talent pool they want. It's surprising they didn't do anything about it yet. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMI44 (Nov 25, 2019)

anirbna said:


> And it's serving no one any good. The eligible ppl are not getting invited, immigration is not getting the talent pool they want. It's surprising they didn't do anything about it yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey guys I’m at 90pts, developer programmer 261312 with DOE oct11,2019. When do you reckon I’d get an invite? 🙂 TYIA


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Hey guys I’m at 90pts, developer programmer 261312 with DOE oct11,2019. When do you reckon I’d get an invite? 🙂 TYIA


Never. Otherwise work on getting 100 points


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

Can anyone please tell what is a fake EOI?? I mean how a person can benefit from claiming points which he cannot justify later?? what fun he gets to do such things?? why people lodge fake EOI??? such people are really disgrace..


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Hey guys I’m at 90pts, developer programmer 261312 with DOE oct11,2019. When do you reckon I’d get an invite? 🙂 TYIA


Waiting for December round as it will make things bit more clear.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

panky said:


> Can anyone please tell what is a fake EOI?? I mean how a person can benefit from claiming points which he cannot justify later?? what fun he gets to do such things?? why people lodge fake EOI??? such people are really disgrace..


Fake EOI could be certain cases.

For example, a Person will put 90 points in his EOI incase he passes his PTE the coming weekend.
Or incase he/she gets his NAATI, If that EOI is invited and he ends up not passing the PTE, he/she will lodge the EOI again, because why not.
Similar things done by migration agents was creating such fake EOI but making the EOI in suspended status. Thus, the EOI will not be invited but apparently the Date of Effect dosent change when you move the EOI from suspended to active status(I could be very wrong about this)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vish0299 said:


> Fake EOI could be certain cases.
> 
> For example, a Person will put 90 points in his EOI incase he passes his PTE the coming weekend.
> Or incase he/she gets his NAATI, If that EOI is invited and he ends up not passing the PTE, he/she will lodge the EOI again, because why not.
> Similar things done by migration agents was creating such fake EOI but making the EOI in suspended status. Thus, the EOI will not be invited but apparently the Date of Effect dosent change when you move the EOI from suspended to active status(I could be very wrong about this)


Date of effect doesn't change when you suspend and activate the EOI
DHA has left a lot of loopholes by accident or on purpose for applicants and agents to exploit

Cheers


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Date of effect doesn't change when you suspend and activate the EOI
> DHA has left a lot of loopholes by accident or on purpose for applicants and agents to exploit
> 
> Cheers


But If your DOE is earlier than your PTE result for instance, is your EOI still legit?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

brs said:


> But If your DOE is earlier than your PTE result for instance, is your EOI still legit?


Logically it shouldn't be legit. Because a person created and submitted EOI with false claims even though they suspended it. But what if the department doesn't care about that as long as you meet all the claims at the point of invitation.


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

Hello guys, 

Just wanted to know some pointers regarding professional year. 
1) what is the best provider of professional year? I am looking at aussizz, Navitas , Asia Pacific , engineers Australia and Monash ones. Would prefer really flexible one.
2) also in terms of cost which is the best one to go to. Am in Melbourne.
3) if not here can someone please redirect me to the thread where I can find information about the same.
Thanks


----------



## WWWaiting (Nov 22, 2019)

expat91 said:


> Hey mate, I'm a long time lurker but never registered. I've registered just to advise you that this is incorrect. Agency as in DHA or an agent? I'd get rid of the agent if this is what he advised.
> 
> Claiming regional points is a simple yes or no without any dates mentioned.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, really appreciate it
Already changed, 🤞 Fingers Crossed


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Quick query guys-

I am a Software engineer with 75 points, and my wife just got her assessment completed today as an Electronics Engineer [233411] which gave me 10 Spouse points for 189 visa.
However, I do not see Electronics engineer present in the Victoria 190 visa occupation list, but 10 Spouse points still got added to me for 190 Victoria also. Is this a valid addition or some technical flaw? 

Thanks


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Logically it shouldn't be legit. Because a person created and submitted EOI with false claims even though they suspended it. But what if the department doesn't care about that as long as you meet all the claims at the point of invitation.


I think it would trigger the department if there is an unusual gap between your DOE and PTE/NAATI


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Quick query guys-
> 
> I am a Software engineer with 75 points, and my wife just got her assessment completed today as an Electronics Engineer [233411] which gave me 10 Spouse points for 189 visa.
> However, I do not see Electronics engineer present in the Victoria 190 visa occupation list, but 10 Spouse points still got added to me for 190 Victoria also. Is this a valid addition or some technical flaw?
> ...


It is technically correct. 
You should be fine as you are the main applicant. The requirement is to claim the partner points is both occupations must be on the same list mltssl or/and stsol. VIC occupation list is for primary applicants.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

exlipse said:


> It is technically correct.
> You should be fine as you are the main applicant. The requirement is to claim the partner points is both occupations must be on the same list.


Thank you. So in my case, are the 10 spouse points valid for Victoria state? or will they ignore my wife's points and never pick my application [because her occupation is not in their list]?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> Thank you. So in my case, are the 10 spouse points valid for Victoria state? or will they ignore my wife's points and never pick my application [because her occupation is not in their list]?


Vic is very choosy and secretive about the whole process
You never know how why and when they will choose or reject applicants 

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Thank you. So in my case, are the 10 spouse points valid for Victoria state? or will they ignore my wife's points and never pick my application [because her occupation is not in their list]?


If the points have been given by the Skillselect, you should be good to go with VIC nomination process, as long as your occupation in their occupation list. 
But as you are an ICT applicant you have to lodge an EOI first and wait for their 'Pre-invite' which we don't know when they will send.
And as NB said, VIC is picky and there's no clear information on their assessment criteria. But there's no harm to try.


----------



## sidharth.chandrasekhar (Dec 2, 2019)

*What are the chances?*

I am a software engineer with 90 points. What are the chances to get 189 invite before April 2020?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

sidharth.chandrasekhar said:


> I am a software engineer with 90 points. What are the chances to get 189 invite before April 2020?


What’s your date of effect ?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

anirbna said:


> And it's serving no one any good. The eligible ppl are not getting invited, immigration is not getting the talent pool they want. It's surprising they didn't do anything about it yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I don't believe Home Affairs has any incentive to fix the fake EOIs problems, I actually think it might work in their favor.

Immigration is still getting the talent pool it wants. If anything the fake EOIs push the required scores up, which means only the best of the best genuine EOIs get invited each round. If it was not for the fake EOIs, the average score required to get invited would be lower and some lower pointers would be invited too but instead are now pushed to the side and forgotten about - that almost sounds very convenient! 

Fake EOIs also reduce the number of genuine invites. Considering the reported backlog of 18k application, which is more than a year worth of invitations, this might be seen as a relief for Home Affairs...


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> I don't believe Home Affairs has any incentive to fix the fake EOIs problems, I actually think it might work in their favor.
> 
> Immigration is still getting the talent pool it wants. If anything the fake EOIs push the required scores up, which means only the best of the best genuine EOIs get invited each round. If it was not for the fake EOIs, the average score required to get invited would be lower and some lower pointers would be invited too but instead are now pushed to the side and forgotten about - that almost sounds very convenient!
> 
> Fake EOIs also reduce the number of genuine invites. Considering the reported backlog of 18k application, which is more than a year worth of invitations, this might be seen as a relief for Home Affairs...


Ha ha what if home affairs is creating these fake EOI's so that they can catch-up with the back log 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

exlipse said:


> If the points have been given by the Skillselect, you should be good to go with VIC nomination process, as long as your occupation in their occupation list.
> But as you are an ICT applicant you have to lodge an EOI first and wait for their 'Pre-invite' which we don't know when they will send.
> And as NB said, VIC is picky and there's no clear information on their assessment criteria. But there's no harm to try.


Thank you for the reply! Could you please tell me what ICT mean here? also, the points given to me were in Skillset EOI itself where in I have selected to apply for Victoria also along with 189. Are you saying that I must perform some other steps also because am an ICT?


----------



## rajabingo (Dec 3, 2019)

I have submitted my EOI on 19th December,2018. Occupation code - 233914. - Engineering technologist. Total points - 80 after 16 November, 2019. Is there any possibility for invite ? Anyone is in similar position ? Kindly update.
Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Thank you for the reply! Could you please tell me what ICT mean here? also, the points given to me were in Skillset EOI itself where in I have selected to apply for Victoria also along with 189. Are you saying that I must perform some other steps also because am an ICT?


Information and communications technology. So 261313 falls in here.
Better to lodge a sperate EOI for each state.
This is the dedicated thread for VIC applicants - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...state-sponsorship-190-visa-aspirants-459.html


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> FOI 11th October 2019 (After Invitation Round)
> 
> 1129 - 80 Pointers for 2613 LOL





chhaynemo007 said:


> I requested for the FOI.



We are still waiting for the PDF file. 


Anyway, anyone has data after 11 Nov or 16 Nov?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

denominator said:


> We are still waiting for the PDF file.
> 
> 
> Anyway, anyone has data after 11 Nov or 16 Nov?



So if we only talk about the 1129 people at 80 pts for Software Programmers in the october FOI, I think we can estimate that half are singles/skilled+english spouse so they reached 90, and the spouse with no skilled but english are at 85, while the rest are at 80. 

Does that give a bright chance for the 90 pointers?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

cutiepie25 said:


> denominator said:
> 
> 
> > We are still waiting for the PDF file.
> ...


No use speculating. It all depends on how many people are invited. Just a week left now and a will be clear.


----------



## WWWaiting (Nov 22, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> So if we only talk about the 1129 people at 80 pts for Software Programmers in the october FOI, I think we can estimate that half are singles/skilled+english spouse so they reached 90, and the spouse with no skilled but english are at 85, while the rest are at 80.
> 
> Does that give a bright chance for the 90 pointers?


Depends on how many invites per month, and the number of fake EOIs


----------



## sidharth.chandrasekhar (Dec 2, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> What’s your date of effect ?


The date of effect is 28th Nov 2019


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

sidharth.chandrasekhar said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > What’s your date of effect ?
> ...


Well, it depends on the number of invites they issue. I am in the same boat as you. 
Hoping for good news next week.


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

Link to FOI for as at date 11 October (after invitation round)

https://docdro.id/968G7A0


----------



## shanbe11 (Dec 5, 2019)

After Nov 16 changes i have 85 points for 189 with DOE as 20/05/2019 for the code 261311. What are the chances of inviting before July-20. Since my ACS is getting expired in July, am little worries. Your inputs would really make me feel better.


----------



## David30! (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi, I'm going to be submitting an EOI in January for a Non-Pro Rata Occupation (Quantity Surveying). I expect to have 85 points for the 189 visa, with skilled partner with competent English. Am I totally wasting my time now with the reduction in invitations and the new points system? I don't believe I have any other way of increasing my points.


----------



## WWWaiting (Nov 22, 2019)

David30! said:


> Hi, I'm going to be submitting an EOI in January for a Non-Pro Rata Occupation (Quantity Surveying). I expect to have 85 points for the 189 visa, with skilled partner with competent English. Am I totally wasting my time now with the reduction in invitations and the new points system? I don't believe I have any other way of increasing my points.


Hi similar situation here. where did you study? any chance claim regional study points? otherwise it's time for plan B.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

shanbe11 said:


> After Nov 16 changes i have 85 points for 189 with DOE as 20/05/2019 for the code 261311. What are the chances of inviting before July-20. Since my ACS is getting expired in July, am little worries. Your inputs would really make me feel better.


Zero


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

chhaynemo007 said:


> Link to FOI for as at date 11 October (after invitation round)
> 
> https://docdro.id/968G7A0


Quickly looking through it, Non Pro Rata still have a good chance at 85 next calendar year.

It's the pro rata occupations that have very large number of applicants!

I'm assuming out of all the 75 pointers, about 40% would've got 10 additional points for being single!


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Quickly looking through it, Non Pro Rata still have a good chance at 85 next calendar year.
> 
> It's the pro rata occupations that have very large number of applicants!
> 
> I'm assuming out of all the 75 pointers, about 40% would've got 10 additional points for being single!


By putting the data in a spreadsheet, for non pro-rata, there are 
1068 80 pointers
4664 75 pointers

I think very very few people now have unskilled spouses (and married people are trying very hard to obtain skill assessment and English results for spouses) and also from the other thread, it looks like that divorced people with children also obtain 10 points. Competent English is not that difficult to obtain for many people.

I think, post Nov 16, around 60% single, 35% competent English and 5% unskilled spouse.

Doing the due math, there must be around 3000 85 pointers for non-prorata (excluding regional and other new points introduced).

Of course, there are also many 90 pointers and also pro-rata folks. 

Highly unlikely for 85 pointers to get invited in this financial year.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> By putting the data in a spreadsheet, for non pro-rata, there are
> 1068 80 pointers
> 4664 75 pointers
> 
> ...


I agree but all the couples who got 5 points, their EOI moved to Nov

This list already includes students who claimed points for old regional areas, claiming points for newly declared regional areas will move EOI to Nov.

So, even if there are ~5000 people, about 2500 or so would've moved their EOI to Nov and all applicants lodged after this data would automatically have EOI after Nov.
Also, very rarely some applicant claim directly 90 points, they would've filed their EOI beforehand rather than waiting for reaching 90 points.

So yes, I still see some chance atleast for 85 non pro before Nov EOI date!

Also, expecting about 10,000 invites total in the remainder of the year!
Let's hope for the best!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> I agree but all the couples who got 5 points, their EOI moved to Nov
> 
> This list already includes students who claimed points for old regional areas, claiming points for newly declared regional areas will move EOI to Nov.
> 
> ...


The only way 85 non pro rata will be invited is if all the 90 pointers pro-rata (includes developers, except accounts) are invited. The number of developers at 90 are in huge numbers also lot of them claimed regional points so people at 85 now at 90 and people already at 90 now at 95


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Arguing here would not get you guys any invites. If you can get more points, try your best to get it. Otherwise, if that is the best that you can reach, just wait and see. It's simple as that, we have to accept that reality.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

etadaking said:


> Arguing here would not get you guys any invites. If you can get more points, try your best to get it. Otherwise, if that is the best that you can reach, just wait and see. It's simple as that, we have to accept that reality.


Exchanging opinions and speculating are parts and a parcels of this thread or the forum. What are we even doing here if we cannot speculate? Just file an EOI, try to get more points and wait. 

This thread does not need to exist. Neither should you be here.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The only way 85 non pro rata will be invited is if all the 90 pointers pro-rata (includes developers, except accounts) are invited. The number of developers at 90 are in huge numbers also lot of them claimed regional points so people at 85 now at 90 and people already at 90 now at 95


Hi, 

Just a quick one, does the cut off for pro rata actually play a big part in determining the cut off for non pro rata? 

When you say 85 non pros can't get invited until 90 pro ratas are cleared, I don't really understand the logic. 

Thanks.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The only way 85 non pro rata will be invited is if all the 90 pointers pro-rata (includes developers, except accounts) are invited. The number of developers at 90 are in huge numbers also lot of them claimed regional points so people at 85 now at 90 and people already at 90 now at 95


I don't get your idea though. do you know they split 60% for pro data and 40% for non-pro date in recent rounds? So why non pro data folks need to wait for clearing pro-data folks first?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I don't get your idea though. do you know they split 60% for pro data and 40% for non-pro date in recent rounds? So why non pro data folks need to wait for clearing pro-data folks first?


DHA does not "split" per se. It's a complex process. It's based on the ceiling of each occupation.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

From what I understand, there's an overall cut off (Non Pro Rata possibly) and then there's all Pro rata cut off for each of the ANZSCO

So, it is not dependent!


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> DHA does not "split" per se. It's a complex process. It's based on the ceiling of each occupation.


So for 189 I bet you better learn immi 101?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

yes there are a lot of 90 pointers but at the same time a lot of them had their DOE updated this november due to new regional points and other things as well. 

This means that people with earlier DOE with 90 points are more likely to be invited, then the EOI after 16th of november. 

This financial year only about 4k invites have been issued so far so for the reminder of the financial year I think DHA should make more invites.

Someone made a baseless rumour about how govt decided to issue less invites for the rest of the year. Again that was not verified at all. So worst case scenario it may be 800 round on average. Best most optimistic scenario it could be 1500. 

But again I have no idea what's going to happen because only this december round will be able to give us some insights into the situation.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> yes there are a lot of 90 pointers but at the same time a lot of them had their DOE updated this november due to new regional points and other things as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the financial year of DHA? Sorry I'm offshore hence could not find the exact info in web.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick one, does the cut off for pro rata actually play a big part in determining the cut off for non pro rata?
> 
> ...


The cut-off for pro rata does not always play a role in cut off for non pro rata as Accountants usually did not go below 90 in the old point system still people at 80 were invited in non pro rata. But if you look at the past data leaving the Accountant occupation, the pro rata is cleared off first then only the non-pro rata occupations are invited, also comes to down to the occupation ceilings, Developers have 2nd highest ceiling and since july each invite round had 23-25% of invites going to 2613. 

So for example if DHA invites 1000 ~ 250 invites will go to 2613 out of the remaining 750 certain numbers will go to other pro-rata occupations (moving forward is my baseless assumption as idk how dha divide between non pro rata and pro rata). Lets say DHA decide only 300 invites for non-pro rata this 300 will be divided between many occupations and only the highest pointer of each occupation will be invited which will be the same points as most pro-rata occupations. The only possible way I see DHA inviting non-pro rata EOI's below the pro-rata cutoff is if they decide to give 50% or more invites to non-pro rata or they invite 3000-4000 EOI's


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

anirbna said:


> What's the financial year of DHA? Sorry I'm offshore hence could not find the exact info in web.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


A simple google search on "Australian Financial Year" will give you the answer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> A simple google search on "Australian Financial Year" will give you the answer


I cannot even imagine how a person will survive in a new country if he cannot google this most basic information 

Cheers


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

NB said:


> I cannot even imagine how a person will survive in a new country if he cannot google this most basic information
> 
> Cheers


Wow... thanks for this valuable comment. Is creating a beef your favorite pastime? I wasn't sure if Australian financial year and DHA financial year were the same, since I'm in USA. Thought someone living there might clarify. If a question is meaningless then why care to answer it? Just to belittle the other person? Or do u run this place? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The cut-off for pro rata does not always play a role in cut off for non pro rata as Accountants usually did not go below 90 in the old point system still people at 80 were invited in non pro rata. But if you look at the past data leaving the Accountant occupation, the pro rata is cleared off first then only the non-pro rata occupations are invited, also comes to down to the occupation ceilings, Developers have 2nd highest ceiling and since july each invite round had 23-25% of invites going to 2613.
> 
> So for example if DHA invites 1000 ~ 250 invites will go to 2613 out of the remaining 750 certain numbers will go to other pro-rata occupations (moving forward is my baseless assumption as idk how dha divide between non pro rata and pro rata). Lets say DHA decide only 300 invites for non-pro rata this 300 will be divided between many occupations and only the highest pointer of each occupation will be invited which will be the same points as most pro-rata occupations. The only possible way I see DHA inviting non-pro rata EOI's below the pro-rata cutoff is if they decide to give 50% or more invites to non-pro rata or they invite 3000-4000 EOI's


Thanks bud! 

digging into a little bit more detail, are the invites for non pro-rata occupations distributed according to the occupation ceilings as well?. let's say 300 invites for non pro rata, that 300 will be portioned again right?


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

anirbna said:


> Wow... thanks for this valuable comment. Is creating a beef your favorite pastime? I wasn't sure if Australian financial year and DHA financial year were the same, since I'm in USA. Thought someone living there might clarify. If a question is meaningless then why care to answer it? Just to belittle the other person? Or do u run this place?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Hey no one is here to belittle you. 
We see a lot of people posting here without doing their fair share of research and hoping others would do it for them. I think that is where this is coming from.
Take it easy buddy

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> digging into a little bit more detail, are the invites for non pro-rata occupations distributed according to the occupation ceilings as well?. let's say 300 invites for non pro rata, that 300 will be portioned again right?


Yes

Occupation ceiling play a big role, for example Registered Nurses have the highest occupation ceiling, but not enough applicants at high points so less invite seats are filled. Just because ceiling is high does not mean they have to give that many invites.

I'll dial back to the basics: DHA only want high skilled people in the cities, that is why the cutoff since July has been 85 for all occupations (exception: October) because we got a high number of invites. So if we don't get high number of invites the cut-off will remain high for all occupations


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

anirbna said:


> What's the financial year of DHA? Sorry I'm offshore hence could not find the exact info in web.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Please uninstall yourself. Right now. while you're at it, withdraw any active EOIs you have. 

Yours truly,

Wafz


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Please uninstall yourself. Right now. while you're at it, withdraw any active EOIs you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tl;dr

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

anirbna said:


> tl;dr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Of course you didn't read, you would if you knew how to. It doesn't even seem like you know how to use google properly.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Of course you didn't read, you would if you knew how to. It doesn't even seem like you know how to use google properly.


Buddy you got too much time at hand, i don't. I asked a question since i had a confusion. I got the answer. I'm cool. Move on. Don't digress the topic for others. I don't know u, so your opinion about me is the last thing i care about. Let's call this a day and continue the constructive discussion as an adult. Please. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Of course you didn't read, you would if you knew how to. It doesn't even seem like you know how to use google properly.


Everyone has the right to ask questions here, no matter how obvious the answers may be. 


We do not need this forum. Everything is out there on the Internet. 

We also do not need this thread. Just wait for invitation data for Dec 2019 to be released on the Internet.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Everyone has the right to ask questions here, no matter how obvious the answers may be.
> 
> 
> We do not need this forum. Everything is out there on the Internet.
> ...


They do have the right to ask any questions, and as such we also have the right to call ******** on people who just expect to be spoon fed with excuses such as "I am too busy".

This thread is not for spoon feeding people the most basic info. 

I didn't spend hours reading what visas, laws and regulations to spoon feed people who can't even type in the words "financial year australia" into google. it takes 2 min at most.

Also understand that "banter" is a part of australian culture. If you can't take a bit of banter and joking I really don't think you should consider moving to australia, becuase you will have a very hard time adjusting. But then again that is my personal opinion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> They do have the right to ask any questions, and as such we also have the right to call ******** on people who just expect to be spoon fed with excuses such as "I am too busy".
> 
> This thread is not for spoon feeding people the most basic info.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct
Members should do their basic research and then only post
If someone still posts such questions, just ignore them

No use arguing with such members and wasting time
Add such members to your ignore list as I have done

Cheers


----------



## shanbe11 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thats scary..!! how you are so confident that the chances are zero..!! Just wondering.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

*Difference between 261312 and 261313*

Hi Guys,

Asking for a friend. 
Is there a difference between *261312 - Developer Programmer* and *261313 - Software Engineer*?
Given the same points(90), which one has a higher chance of getting an invite?


TIA


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Asking for a friend.
> Is there a difference between *261312 - Developer Programmer* and *261313 - Software Engineer*?
> ...


Both have the same chance as both are under 2613


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello guys,

Please advise on following:

1) My visa is expiring in 3rd Arpil 2020. I am sitting on 85 points as Software Engineer; DOE : 15/04/2019. What are my chances of getting Invite before my visa expiry. 

2) If I have to leave country without invite then what are the cons of doing so ?


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Wafz said:


> They do have the right to ask any questions, and as such we also have the right to call ******** on people who just expect to be spoon fed with excuses such as "I am too busy".
> 
> This thread is not for spoon feeding people the most basic info.
> 
> ...


Seems you don't have the right to comment on someone else's appropriateness on immigrating to a new country or on "uninstalling themselves" or on "withdrawing their EOI" just because they asked a question which they tried to look up for in the web, and then asked here. They said they had a confusion about Financial year w.r.t to DHA and the economy- which is reasonable and may not be obvious from googling- especially as they are residing offshore.

He came here for info related to immigration and then you nip him in the bud saying he is unsuitable for Australian culture. Hope everything turns out great for you in this country-as you are so into the Banter and stuff


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

winterapril said:


> Seems you don't have the right to comment on someone else's appropriateness on immigrating to a new country or on "uninstalling themselves" or on "withdrawing their EOI" just because they asked a question which they tried to look up for in the web, and then asked here. They said they had a confusion about Financial year w.r.t to DHA and the economy- which is reasonable and may not be obvious from googling- especially as they are residing offshore.
> 
> He came here for info related to immigration and then you nip him in the bud saying he is unsuitable for Australian culture. Hope everything turns out great for you in this country-as you are so into the Banter and stuff


Have you tried googling the terms, Financial year australia?

first page's response:
"he financial year is a time period of 12 months used for tax purposes. The Australian financial year starts on 1 July and ends the next year on 30 June."

I still stand by my stance sorry. There is no excuse for people who expect to be spoon fed I have the right to express what I think just as much as someone has the right to ask questions that would have a taken literally 2 min of googling. 

Thanks for your wishes sir.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

SLPQ said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Please advise on following:
> 
> ...


That's actually rough man. At this stage it really depends. The thing is, unfortunately we don't know at all how many people are at standby at 90+ points. 

Most likely December round will clear out confusion, and people may be able to make better predictions. Right now everything is up in the air.

With a DOE of april I think you could possible have a chance, if DHA issues heaps of invites. 

Good luck.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Have you tried googling the terms, Financial year australia?
> 
> first page's response:
> "he financial year is a time period of 12 months used for tax purposes. The Australian financial year starts on 1 July and ends the next year on 30 June."
> ...


Not to drag it along. But he asked for financial year for DHA. It may be obvious to you, but for someone who may not be familiar with Aus fi

You can stand by your stance. But who do you think you are to ask him to withdraw his "EOI" and uninstall himself and not suitable to Australian culture and so on- just because he asked a question. Someone said rather politely to google- fair enough. But why go to such great length to belittle him? You consider yourself to be the apostle of Astralian culture! Well good on you Sir!


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> SLPQ said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...


Honestly, I hope the number of invites are enough to justify all these changes. Anything over 1100+ will be good for most 90+ pointers.


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

I am awaiting an invite with 95 points under 263111 (Network professionals) in the next round. Let's see how the next round turns out to be.
Best of luck everyone.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

BobPC said:


> I am awaiting an invite with 95 points under 263111 (Network professionals) in the next round. Let's see how the next round turns out to be.
> Best of luck everyone.


You mean this round?


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes which is gonna take place on 11th Dec


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

BobPC said:


> Yes which is gonna take place on 11th Dec


You will definitely get it. 
Good luck! 🙂


----------



## dondey (Dec 6, 2019)

winterapril said:


> Wafz said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried googling the terms, Financial year australia?
> ...


I second this, <*SNIP*>* See "Moderation", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*

Wow I never expected that it could happen here, a helpful forum . Some people could really advise about withdrawing EOIs and proposing to retract plans of migrating just because they ask a question and these experts find the question not too smart. These experts working for DHA or something? Plain and simple, don’t answer question if you think you are spoon feeding. Let humble knowledgeable people answer them. Some might benefit from these answers and would find this forum somewhat helpful given that mostly are from real life experiences. Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

BobPC said:


> I am awaiting an invite with 95 points under 263111 (Network professionals) in the next round. Let's see how the next round turns out to be.
> Best of luck everyone.


If you don't get an invite this round I don't know who will. I might as will just uninstall myself, this is useless.

Jokes aside, good job on the 95 points. I doubt many people have gotten that.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

dondey said:


> I second this,<*SNIP*>
> Wow I never expected that it could happen here, a helpful forum . Some people could really advise about withdrawing EOIs and proposing to retract plans of migrating just because they ask a question and these experts find the question not too smart. These experts working for DHA or something? Plain and simple, don’t answer question if you think you are spoon feeding. Let humble knowledgeable people answer them. Some might benefit from these answers and would find this forum somewhat helpful given that mostly are from real life experiences. Cheers


geez why are ya'll so sensitive? Cry me a river.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

BobPC said:


> I am awaiting an invite with 95 points under 263111 (Network professionals) in the next round. Let's see how the next round turns out to be.
> Best of luck everyone.


Please post your points breakdown.


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

Age+education:50
Naati+py:10
Overseas+Australian exp:10
Single:10
Regional study:5
IELTS:10(7band)


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

BobPC said:


> Age+education:50
> Naati+py:10
> Overseas+Australian exp:10
> Single:10
> ...


105 if you score 79+ in PTE, but you don't need it
Haha Good Job mate


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks buddy for the reply. let's hope for the best.
I still believe the cut off could increase if they continue to give 100 or 200 invites a month.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

BobPC said:


> Thanks buddy for the reply. let's hope for the best.
> I still believe the cut off could increase if they continue to give 100 or 200 invites a month.


Yes, I am expecting the cutoff to be 95 this round with 500-700 invites
They will clear out all 95 pointers to give a chance to 90 pointers in Jan 2020


----------



## jbhifi (Oct 3, 2019)

all the best guys, 

I am also expecting to get a invitation in this round, hopefully fingers cross ! 

just wondering, the invitation will be distributed tonight midnight ? or will be tomorrow sometime during the working hours ? 

Thank you


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Official 2018/19 DHA Migration Report
-------------------------------------------

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/research-and-stats/files/report-migration-program-2018-19.pdf


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

what is your occupation and point?


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

jbhifi said:


> all the best guys,
> 
> I am also expecting to get a invitation in this round, hopefully fingers cross !
> 
> ...


What is your occupation and point?


----------



## jbhifi (Oct 3, 2019)

BobPC said:


> what are your occupation and point?


General accountant with 100 points 

age + Eng 50
Work exp 5
degree , study 20
py + natti 10
regional study 5
single 10

fingers cross


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

BobPC said:


> what is your occupation and point?


I'm software engineer, clocking in at 90 points with DOE of 10th Speptember. :'(


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

jbhifi said:


> all the best guys,
> 
> I am also expecting to get a invitation in this round, hopefully fingers cross !
> 
> ...





jbhifi said:


> General accountant with 100 points
> 
> age + Eng 50
> Work exp 5
> ...


I think you are safe to get an invite tonight. the emails are usually sent out between 12 and 1 at midnight.


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I'm software engineer, clocking in at 90 points with DOE of 10th Speptember. :'(


you should have got an invite in the Oct round with this point.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

BobPC said:


> you should have got an invite in the Oct round with this point.


I got 90 after 16 nov changes. I was on 80 before.


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

You should get it in a couple of months if the government gives a lot of invites.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

No chances for 90 pointers this round hey? Man I'm tired of iscah's bs predictions. my visa expires on the 30th of january so will probably do a 491 visa


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

BobPC said:


> Age+education:50
> Naati+py:10
> Overseas+Australian exp:10
> Single:10
> ...


They say the perfect applicant doesn't exi...


Wow :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Generally, I am not sure what DIBP wants, but you are definitely on their list. LOL


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

Things will get lucidly clear tomorrow.. let's wait for a few more hours.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> No chances for 90 pointers this round hey? Man I'm tired of iscah's bs predictions. my visa expires on the 30th of january so will probably do a 491 visa


Remember that in 491 once you pay the visa fees you won't be able to apply for any other visa


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Remember that in 491 once you pay the visa fees you won't be able to apply for any other visa


I'm well aware. But the sad thing is I just landed a high level consultancy job. So I don't mind getting sponsored from my uncle in canberra and stay there for a few years. that way I even get experience and I'll have more points for 189 if I want to still apply for it after 3 years.


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

When do invitations get sent out in Sydney Time?


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I'm well aware. But the sad thing is I just landed a high level consultancy job. So I don't mind getting sponsored from my uncle in canberra and stay there for a few years. that way I even get experience and I'll have more points for 189 if I want to still apply for it after 3 years.




i don’t think one can apply for 189 after holding 491.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Jattt said:


> i don’t think one can apply for 189 after holding 491.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes they do 491 only tie them for 3 years
But after 3 years you should get pr through 191 route anw if you can prove stable income 54k annum
But if not then apply for 189 after that is not a bad option right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chhaynemo007 said:


> When do invitations get sent out in Sydney Time?


12.01 am

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Good luck for tonight guys!


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> yes they do 491 only tie them for 3 years
> But after 3 years you should get pr through 191 route anw if you can prove stable income 54k annum
> But if not then apply for 189 after that is not a bad option right?


Does your EOI expire after 2 years anyway even if you suspend it?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Wafz said:


> I'm well aware. But the sad thing is I just landed a high level consultancy job. So I don't mind getting sponsored from my uncle in canberra and stay there for a few years. that way I even get experience and I'll have more points for 189 if I want to still apply for it after 3 years.


Why would you go through the struggle of applying for 189 after 3 years of sponsor when you could apply for 186 instead?


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> Why would you go through the struggle of applying for 189 after 3 years of sponsor when you could apply for 186 instead?


I actually can't go for 186. Will probably do 191.


----------



## uribemal (Dec 10, 2019)

*189 / 190 Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312*

Hey Guys, 

What do you reconk is there any hope for me to get an invite this Dec round?


I last updated my EIO on the 02/12/19 for 189/190 (NSW), under ANZSCO Code:263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer, with 90 points for 189 and 95 points for 190. Any idea on when I could be getting an ITA?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Does your EOI expire after 2 years anyway even if you suspend it?


yeah just lodge a new EOI when you reach the new point, delete the old one for sure


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wafz said:


> Does your EOI expire after 2 years anyway even if you suspend it?


Yes it will

Cheers


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

uribemal said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> What do you reconk is there any hope for me to get an invite this Dec round?
> 
> ...


everything is contingent upon the number of invites DHA gives. I am awaiting an invite with 95 points and even I am a bit doubtful about getting it as again it depends on the number of invites in this round. Therefore, it is really hard to predict.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

thanks for the clarification guys. 491 is a back up plan if I receive no invite for 189 this round and the next one.

Cheers,

Wafz


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

uribemal said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> What do you reconk is there any hope for me to get an invite this Dec round?
> 
> ...


Just wait a few more hours and you'll know. 2/12/19 seems a bit late for 189 I am unsure about about 190 as I don't have any knowledge on that.

As someone already mentioned, it is highly dependent on numbers of invites issued.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Wafz said:


> uribemal said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


Hope iscah predictions come true for once and they clear 90 pointers. 
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Hope iscah predictions come true for once and they clear 90 pointers.
> *fingers crossed*


sad how funny that statement is


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

For everyone speculating the invites

If they invite less people the cut off will be 95
If they invite more people (less than 1000) the cut off for pro-rata will be 95 (accountants will be 100) and non-pro rata will be 90


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

hey if someone age changes like on their birthday they are now eligible for a new age band, do their EOI get updated automatically? or do their DOE updates as well? My friend is facing this edge case and I'm curious as to what the go is. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Given DHA is promoting 491 as the next big thing and at the same time tightening the reins on 189 for a few months now, I would be surprised if they issue any more than 200 invites. 

Good luck and best wishes for everyone in the queue.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> hey if someone age changes like on their birthday they are now eligible for a new age band, do their EOI get updated automatically? or do their DOE updates as well? My friend is facing this edge case and I'm curious as to what the go is.
> 
> Cheers guys.


EOI updates automatically
DOE changes to 12am the day of birthday


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Few more hours. We'll get a clearer picture of DHA's ultimate goals :juggle:


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

All the best to all for today's round!! Although I am not sure if there are chances of getting invites for new 85 pointers, I am still keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the good news.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Good luck to everyone tonight ! 
If you do get invited, would you please share the following : 
Points , occupation and doe. 

I hope it’s a big round. Best of luck.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Guys what time do they usually send invitations? And what do you think if I have any chances to he invited this round with 90 as mechanical engineer. Cheers and good luck to everyone!


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

I have an instinct it's going to be 2500+ round and I am writing this with Ghee and jaggery in my my mouth 
Haha! Good luck all!


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Hope u r right




SLPQ said:


> I have an instinct it's going to be 2500+ round and I am writing this with Ghee and jaggery in my my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

When is the round?


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

lemxam said:


> When is the round?


In 1 hour and 18 minutes.


----------



## skhan663 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi 
What is your date of effect ??


----------



## skhan663 (Nov 13, 2018)

Marsickk said:


> Guys what time do they usually send invitations? And what do you think if I have any chances to he invited this round with 90 as mechanical engineer. Cheers and good luck to everyone!



Hi Marsickk

What is your date of effect ??


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

skhan663 said:


> Marsickk said:
> 
> 
> > Guys what time do they usually send invitations? And what do you think if I have any chances to he invited this round with 90 as mechanical engineer. Cheers and good luck to everyone!
> ...


Hi mate it's 20.11.19


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> Guys what time do they usually send invitations? And what do you think if I have any chances to he invited this round with 90 as mechanical engineer. Cheers and good luck to everyone!


Please join this whatsapp group share your details. May be, you will get some prediction for your invite. 
https://chat.whatsapp.com/CYdTqqBFyB9HtOFK0ML27f


----------



## skhan663 (Nov 13, 2018)

Marsickk said:


> Hi mate it's 20.11.19


Hi mate
Any idea how many mechanical engineers are there at 90 or 90+ ?


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

skhan663 said:


> Marsickk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate it's 20.11.19
> ...


No ideas tbh, but I know it's hard to reach 90 being offshore. But who knows how many fake EOI were submitted 😞


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Good luck all of you... specially 90/95 pointers !!!

Hopefully last round of 2019 should bring good news for all of us !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Any chance for 233512 with 80 points...DOE 4/9/2019


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Moincue said:


> Any chance for 233512 with 80 points...DOE 4/9/2019


Nope


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

any invites so far guys?


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Small round maybe


Thuong Nguyen said:


> any invites so far guys?


----------



## skhan663 (Nov 13, 2018)

Marsickk said:


> No ideas tbh, but I know it's hard to reach 90 being offshore. But who knows how many fake EOI were submitted 😞


Did you get it bro ?


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

If its 2500 round then probably some 85 with older doe will clear out as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone got invited ?


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

When can we login to skillselect back? I don't have access to the email to check at the moment...


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> If its 2500 round then probably some 85 with older doe will clear out as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give this man some ghee and sugar 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Really dunnt understand. They have given so many numbers to 491, but it seems like all states/territories have set the threshold for 491 at a fairly high level. I am really doubting half of the numbers would be used by the end of this fy for 491. For 189, I think it is died already. No signs for the govern to open the gate and let the water in for ppl waiting 189 invitation.


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Skill select shows a notification about maintenance activity tomorrow afternoon. If that's the case then I doubt there will be any invitations out now.


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

Small round for sure. 90 is not getting invited...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chhaynemo007 said:


> When can we login to skillselect back? I don't have access to the email to check at the moment...


Deleted 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> When can we login to skillselect back? I don't have access to the email to check at the moment...


It means they are probably still updating it.
Give it another 10 mins.


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

Anyone with 95 points getting the invitation?


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

It seems that point cutoff increasing by 5 each month ))


----------



## arjundogra (Aug 11, 2019)

Future of 189 is dark and gloomy for now. The weather will clear in some time.

Btw I am also expecting it clear ASAP

Code: Accountant/External Auditor 90 points (DOE 14/06/2019)


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Even the 95 pointer haven’t reported anything yet ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

They are busy celebrating 😜



ahujahooman said:


> Even the 95 pointer haven’t reported anything yet ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkrd1234 (Dec 10, 2019)

*bkrd1234*

The info should've been there by now.

Anyone else notice the maintenance time is set to 12th December?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> Even the 95 pointer haven’t reported anything yet ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are probably somewhere celebrating &#55358;&#56691; lol


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Skill select shows a notification about maintenance activity tomorrow afternoon. If that's the case then I doubt there will be any invitations out now.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

If no one reports any invite this couod be the case


mksocial2019 said:


> Skill select shows a notification about maintenance activity tomorrow afternoon. If that's the case then I doubt there will be any invitations out now.


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

Definitely a very small round.


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

I haven't got it yet with 95 points under 263111


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Rip 189


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

BobPC said:


> I haven't got it yet with 95 points under 263111


----------



## bkrd1234 (Dec 10, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> Anyone with 95 points getting the invitation?


At 95. nope no news.

Saw the maintenance news set for the 12th 11:30AM-1:30PM.....can anyone confirm if the rounds happening then




--------------------------
Aus Work-5
Study-25
Naati-5
Age-30
PTE-20
doe-16/11/19


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Disappointing :/


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

BobPC said:


> I haven't got it yet with 95 points under 263111


Probably because of the site maintenance works on the website. 
If it says it will be like this until tomorrow afternoon, there’s nothing we can do but wait.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

I doubt that they will even cross 5000 mark this financial year. Really disappointed  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

Hello friends, I have a positive assessment in structural engineering 233214 for 3 years of work ex. Since many of states demand 5+ years of work experience fir 190 Nd 491, which puts me in trouble as I am no longer working as a structural engineer but as a civil engineer in my own firm. Can anyone suggest how can i take advantage of the line "5 years of experience in nominated occupation or closely related occupation" . civil engineer has code 233211. both are in same category 2332. Please suggest. I have a total experience of 5+


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Probably because of the site maintenance works on the website.
> If it says it will be like this until tomorrow afternoon, there’s nothing we can do but wait.


What maintenance? I can login to SkillSelect without a problem.


----------



## bkrd1234 (Dec 10, 2019)

*bkrd1234*



BobPC said:


> I haven't got it yet with 95 points under 263111


Whats your doe?

Mines 261312, 95 doe 16-11-19


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Yeah exactly, what site maintainance, I am able to login just fine as well.....


----------



## jbhifi (Oct 3, 2019)

No invitation yet... i am general accountant with 100 points ...


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Accountant is now 105 lol


jbhifi said:


> No invitation yet... i am general accountant with 100 points ...


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

anujtaya said:


> Accountant is now 105 lol


so all 100 points are going to be wasted?


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

Shouldn't have affected tonight's round but ISCAH didn't post anything about tonight. They usually do prior to any round saying the round will go as usual. so maybe something is up?

"Maintenance work is scheduled from 11:30AM to 1:30PM AEDT on Thursday, 12 December 2019. SkillSelect may experience outages during this period. Please try again later."


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Or may be no round tonight ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Even 95/100 pointers haven’t been invited .?? :confused2:


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Probably because of the site maintenance works on the website.
> If it says it will be like this until tomorrow afternoon, there’s nothing we can do but wait.


May I know where is the maintenance notice posted?
I didn't see the notice, and tried to login to my skill select account and still able to do so.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

I hope i m wrong



Thuong Nguyen said:


> anujtaya said:
> 
> 
> > Accountant is now 105 lol
> ...


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Yes, No round tonight. everyone go back to your countries. DHA playing a joke?


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

Ethika said:


> May I know where is the maintenance notice posted?
> I didn't see the notice, and tried to login to my skill select account and still able to do so.


it comes up when you login. when you click next it takes you to your EOI.


----------



## sdhbti (Aug 17, 2019)

It looks zero round or might be uploading big data of More than 2500

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

sdhbti said:


> It looks zero round or might be uploading big data of More than 2500
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Please dont entice like that haha.:juggle::juggle:


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Pfa


expat91 said:


> shouldn't have affected tonight's round but iscah didn't post anything about tonight. They usually do prior to any round saying the round will go as usual. So maybe something is up?
> 
> "maintenance work is scheduled from 11:30am to 1:30pm aedt on thursday, 12 december 2019. Skillselect may experience outages during this period. Please try again later."


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

sdhbti said:


> It looks zero round or might be uploading big data of More than 2500
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


My guess is 100. Invitations already issued.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

expat91 said:


> Shouldn't have affected tonight's round but ISCAH didn't post anything about tonight. They usually do prior to any round saying the round will go as usual. so maybe something is up?
> 
> "Maintenance work is scheduled from 11:30AM to 1:30PM AEDT on Thursday, 12 December 2019. SkillSelect may experience outages during this period. Please try again later."




ISCAH did just put up a post that the round will go as usual


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Prank?



vish0299 said:


> Yes, No round tonight. everyone go back to your countries. DHA playing a joke?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

A very small round I think. 1 or 2 in my opinion.


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

I think they just wanna promote 491 and want the people to break their 189 line and join the new line of regional visa.. sydney, melbourne and brisbane are fully occupied. These cities might not absorb the remaiming 189 visa invitations.

I will just wait for another one month and then apply for 491 as that is the only option left.

my points are 80 and anzsco is 233214


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

singlarun said:


> Pfa


they literally just posted it, dat dere Perth Time haha

oh well, hopefully the invites got delayed


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

All states/territories set a high standard for 491. I highly doubt that half of the number will be used by the end of this fy.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

The fact that 1000 invites were given in October round is somehow keeping my hope alive


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome to the new DHA world



saravan_p said:


> The fact that 1000
> invites were given in October round is somehow keeping my hope alive


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

expat91 said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Pfa
> ...


Can that happen? That the invitations get delayed?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Can that happen? That the invitations get delayed?


Highly unlikely.

It's not done manually. It's sent out by a program. Most likely a CRON job. There is no reason for delay. 

Invitations have been sent out already.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

*Invites*

Somebody posted invite here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Can that happen? That the invitations get delayed?
> ...


Ah. As none of the 95/100 pointers said anything, guess it was a very small round. 
😞


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

So cut off point now is 100 :-s


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

nitinsy said:


> Somebody posted invite here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


He's a 100 pointer (non-prorata)!


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

unbelievable...


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Totally believable. Knowing DHA's games with 189 aspirants, this was pretty obvious?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

bkrd1234 said:


> Whats your doe?
> 
> Mines 261312, 95 doe 16-11-19


You haven't got invitation.. how is it possible.. Then it is just a 10 invite round probably ( if it really happened). DHA started celebrating Christmas & they don't want any more work load b4 holiday...

BTW will you please share your points breakdown. TIA


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

We all must work hard to increase our points by 5 each month to catch up DHA speed


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks like fake information on immi tracker. No other 100 points applicant has reported invite. So keep your finger crossed . 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

*** said:


> nitinsy said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody posted invite here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> ...


Lol it's immi tracker. I can create a profile with 105 points in 5 min.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Arin_Sg said:


> Looks like fake information on immi tracker. No other 100 points applicant has reported invite. So keep your finger crossed .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I hope you are right......


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes this profile is created 20 mins back only. So very high chances, it's fake.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bkrd1234 (Dec 10, 2019)

*bkrd1234*



Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Highly unlikely.
> 
> It's not done manually. It's sent out by a program. Most likely a CRON job. There is no reason for delay.
> 
> Invitations have been sent out already.


Please note the dates do change.


"Invitation rounds are anticipated to run on the 11th day of each month. Dates for the rounds are subject to change."
Src- skills select


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Yeah ot looms fake


Arin_Sg said:


> Yes this profile is created 20 mins back only. So very high chances, it's fake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

lemxam said:


> We all must work hard to increase our points by 5 each month to catch up DHA speed


That inflation is way too hard to catch up to 
If only I can take IELTS for once, PTE for once, to gain double mark for superior language
or may be 5 more NAATI with different languages
or marry a few skill spouse and getting 10 points for each, then may be I can get catch up with the unrealistic points inflation :clap2:


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Arin_Sg said:


> Yes this profile is created 20 mins back only. So very high chances, it's fake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Unlikely. DHA can invite any number they like: 1, 10, 100 etc. I'm thinking 1 so he's the only person who got the invite.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone invited from any field???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Join the party


aviz28 said:


> Anyone invited from any field???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

No news here as well...90pts 261312


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

nitinsy said:


> Somebody posted invite here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


Im pretty sure its fake.. someone created a immitracker profile just to mess with us.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Ethika said:


> That inflation is way too hard to catch up to
> If only I can take IELTS for once, PTE for once, to gain double mark for superior language
> or may be 5 more NAATI with different languages
> or marry a few skill spouse and getting 10 points for each, then may be I can get catch up with the unrealistic points inflation :clap2:


It was sarcasm. DHA is totally playing with us


----------



## bkrd1234 (Dec 10, 2019)

ParoP said:


> You haven't got invitation.. how is it possible.. Then it is just a 10 invite round probably ( if it really happened). DHA started celebrating Christmas & they don't want any more work load b4 holiday...
> 
> BTW will you please share your points breakdown. TIA


Sure...yeep no invite

ACS-261312
DOE 16/11/19 (I claimed regional study points)

PTE - 20
Aus study + Regional - 25
Aus work exp - 5
Age - 30
Naati - 5
Single - 10


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> Lol it's immi tracker. I can create a profile with 105 points in 5 min.


Anyone can create. But why would they go through all this trouble? For what purpose?


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

lemxam said:


> It was sarcasm. DHA is totally playing with us


I know, buddy, mine is also sarcasm, a self loathing one


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

lemxam said:


> Ethika said:
> 
> 
> > That inflation is way too hard to catch up to
> ...


Thats a great way to lighten up the mood now that everybody is stressed. Haha good one! 😉


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

I think I need to do my Engineering *again *to claim another 15 points.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> No news here as well...90pts 261312


Same. 😕 😞


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

*More invites*

Now 3 invites posted


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

An architect at 85 got invited with an october DOE!!!


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

That was Nov 11 draw. Not the current one. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Well I'm out of the 189 game now. I'll apply for a 186.


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

BTW, that 100-point profile was deleted from the immitracker


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> An architect at 85 got invited with an october DOE!!!



Sorry my bad thanks for the correction. Omg im just so hyped up about this dec round


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

haha



Ethika said:


> BTW, that 100-point profile was deleted from the immitracker


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > An architect at 85 got invited with an october DOE!!!
> ...


You need to breathe and relax. Lol
No one has confirmed any invite yet so I wonder if it actually happened ?? 

Btw, what’s your doe?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > cutiepie25 said:
> ...


My DOE is oct11,2019. Not really the earliest DOE ...but I tried my best hahah


----------



## bkrd1234 (Dec 10, 2019)

Hey I just got my invite...wohoooo


The mail just came


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

I am gonna sleep (or try to).
Good luck everyone. There’s still hope ! 🙂


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

Hey guys 
Just got an invite under 263111 with 95


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Congrats guys! 95 seems to be the cutoff again


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

bkrd1234 said:


> Hey I just got my invite...wohoooo
> 
> 
> The mail just came


Your points and DOE please?


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

I just received an email like 3 mins ago.
Occupation: 263111/network professionals
DOE: 17/11/2019
Points: 95


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

BobPC said:


> Hey guys
> Just got an invite under 263111 with 95


Congrats! finally some news!


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

Ethika said:


> Congrats! finally some news!


I think they are sending out emails a bit lately this time


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

BobPC said:


> Ethika said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! finally some news!
> ...



Congrats Bob!!!! Well deserved!!!


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Congrats Bob!!!! Well deserved!!!


Thanks ..
All the best everyone.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Congratulations guys. 
Seems like the cut off is 95 as no 90 pointers said anything or it’s a small round again with 200-500 invitations.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Congratulations guys.
> Seems like the cut off is 95 as no 90 pointers said anything or it’s a small round again with 200-500 invitations.


Right now I have no visibility whatsoever if i got an ITA because I’m using an agent. Haha


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

Have you received any invite yet? 



jbhifi said:


> No invitation yet... i am general accountant with 100 points ...


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> Congratulations guys.
> Seems like the cut off is 95 as no 90 pointers said anything or it’s a small round again with 200-500 invitations.


I would hope it's just a 100 invites.
It would be worrying if they sent out 500 invites and YET did not invite a 90 pointer.
Let's just hope this was a small round due to the holidays and there will be a few bigger rounds when everyone is back from their vacations in January.

Best of luck folks.
See you on the January thread.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Game over. I can reach 80 after NAATI.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

sanatvij said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations guys.
> ...


I honestly don’t think there will be a bigger round as DHA never issues more invitations during final quarter. These small rounds are just increasing the backlog of 85-90 pointers. Lost all hope now.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

denominator said:


> Marsickk said:
> 
> 
> > Lol it's immi tracker. I can create a profile with 105 points in 5 min.
> ...


Fun, trolling


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> OnlyHuman said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations guys.
> ...


I hope you get it and your agent calls you first thing in the morning 🙂


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > OnlyHuman said:
> ...


I hope we both get it. Will include you in my prayers as well. 😉


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

OnlyHuman said:


> I honestly don’t think there will be a bigger round as DHA never issues more invitations during final quarter. These small rounds are just increasing the backlog of 85-90 pointers. Lost all hope now.


What about the ceiling value for this year? What about the total invitations that were planned for this year? 

Was that all rubbish by DHA.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

ManSooR. said:


> What about the ceiling value for this year? What about the total invitations that were planned for this year?
> 
> Was that all rubbish by DHA.


Hi, was there any official information regarding the ceiling value? or the total invitations that DHA plans to grant this year? Just wanted to understand if there is still hope..


----------



## bkrd1234 (Dec 10, 2019)

ParoP said:


> You haven't got invitation.. how is it possible.. Then it is just a 10 invite round probably ( if it really happened). DHA started celebrating Christmas & they don't want any more work load b4 holiday...
> 
> BTW will you please share your points breakdown. TIA


Just happened


And thanks all


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

civil 95 points DOE 16/11/2019


----------



## bkrd1234 (Dec 10, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Your points and DOE please?


Details are on page 77/78


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

Got invited for 491 (family sponsored) at 100points by WA.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Btw is there a whatsapp group for PR aspirants for 2613* occupations?


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

bkrd1234 said:


> Details are on page 77/78


Thank you and Congratulations! Could you please point me any helpful resources through which I can understand what all I can do for clearing NAATI exam?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Very bad news 
A Chinese agent received 12 Invitations, all of them are 95 or above.
They expect there are total 1500 invitations for this round.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

czxbnb said:


> Very bad news
> A Chinese agent received 12 Invitations, all of them are 95 or above.
> They expect there are total 1500 invitations for this round.


Joined 5 minutes ago just to troll?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

I am not a troll, just registered an account to share this news.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Is there anyone in this group with 90 points for 2613 profession?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Is there anyone in this group with 90 points for 2613 profession?


Me! 90pts 261312 DOE 11/10/2019


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

cutiepie25 said:


> Me! 90pts 261312 DOE 11/10/2019


did u get invite today?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Kranthi716 said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > Me! 90pts 261312 DOE 11/10/2019
> ...


I have zero visibility with my invite as im using an agent. Ill let you know tomorrow


----------



## nanoberroeta (Dec 10, 2019)

95 points, industrial engineer and it looks like I didn´t got invited


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

cutiepie25 said:


> Me! 90pts 261312 DOE 11/10/2019


So, you passed two rounds without an invite! :-O You just killed my hope cutiepie25 ;-(


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > Me! 90pts 261312 DOE 11/10/2019
> ...


No no aww please don’t lose hope saravan! I got +90 after nov changes. I originally had 80 for oct and nov round


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

nanoberroeta said:


> 95 points, industrial engineer and it looks like I didn´t got invited




That was shock!! What is your DOE??
Also we have a whatsapp group for 2335 people, if you want you can join


https://chat.whatsapp.com/CYdTqqBFyB9HtOFK0ML27f


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

any registered nurse currently waiting on 90 points? DOE 16/11/19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkrd1234 (Dec 10, 2019)

*bkrd1234*



saravan_p said:


> Thank you and Congratulations! Could you please point me any helpful resources through which I can understand what all I can do for clearing NAATI exam?


Honestly it depends on 2 things practice and language experience.......find a translator by your native language who can help with this......few things like short term memory and quick writing are crucial.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Just read a Chinese agency’s post (pretty famous one, like iscah in China). Based on their internal data, they believe 600-800 has been invited in this round. For 2613, the latest invited DOE is 16/11/2019, for 2631, it’s 17/19/2019. Both 95 points. Seems lots of ppl updated their EOI due to policy change. It may take 3-4 rounds to clear those ppl. So I am pretty convinced that 85 points are out of the battle field, at least in this fy. The only hope to me, is with all high standards set by state gov for 491, less than 50% is used by the end of the fy. So gov decides to move some places back to 189 in the last one or months ( yes I am dreaming).


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Johnnytheman said:


> Just read a Chinese agency’s post (pretty famous one, like iscah in China). Based on their internal data, they believe 600-800 has been invited in this round. For 2613, the latest invited DOE is 16/11/2019, for 2631, it’s 17/19/2019. Both 95 points. Seems lots of ppl updated their EOI due to policy change. It may take 3-4 rounds to clear those ppl. So I am pretty convinced that 85 points are out of the battle field, at least in this fy. The only hope to me, is with all high standards set by state gov for 491, less than 50% is used by the end of the fy. So gov decides to move some places back to 189 in the last one or months ( yes I am dreaming).


Oh wow which site is this


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

cutiepie25 said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > Just read a Chinese agency’s post (pretty famous one, like iscah in China). Based on their internal data, they believe 600-800 has been invited in this round. For 2613, the latest invited DOE is 16/11/2019, for 2631, it’s 17/19/2019. Both 95 points. Seems lots of ppl updated their EOI due to policy change. It may take 3-4 rounds to clear those ppl. So I am pretty convinced that 85 points are out of the battle field, at least in this fy. The only hope to me, is with all high standards set by state gov for 491, less than 50% is used by the end of the fy. So gov decides to move some places back to 189 in the last one or months ( yes I am dreaming).
> ...


I am following them on wechat. I always compare the analysis from them and Iscah. Iscah tends to have more internal source and therefore generates more reliable results. So what I just said is just a reference. We can wait to see what Iscah says in the morning lol.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Johnnytheman said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnnytheman said:
> ...


Thanks for that news man! 🙂 gee hope it gets better. Waiting at 90 pts 😞


----------



## anmolseban (Dec 2, 2019)

Anyone with 90 points got the 189 invite today? Is the invite round announced?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Btw are the invites sent all at the same time or they will invite more later? Or are there just delays and invites dont come to everybody at the same time


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

cutiepie25 said:


> No no aww please don’t lose hope saravan! I got +90 after nov changes. I originally had 80 for oct and nov round


Could you please give a breakup of your score if you don't mind.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > No no aww please don’t lose hope saravan! I got +90 after nov changes. I originally had 80 for oct and nov round
> ...


age: 30
Bachelor: 15
Overseas exp: 15
Single: 10
English: 20


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> saravan_p said:
> 
> 
> > cutiepie25 said:
> ...


I graduated Uni and started working at the age of 19. To all those who were wondering. Hahaha!


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

cutiepie25 said:


> I graduated Uni and started working at the age of 19. To all those who were wondering. Hahaha!


Thanks for sharing, you are awesome!


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > I graduated Uni and started working at the age of 19. To all those who were wondering. Hahaha!
> ...


Thanks saravan! You are awesome too! 🙂 praying for your invite too 🙂


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> I graduated Uni and started working at the age of 19. To all those who were wondering. Hahaha!


Yes, this a new must for Australia immigration. Under 30 years old, Phd, 8 years of experience, single with no kids. In addition to it, speaking English, like native, passed NAATI, PY. High Australian requirements of super human.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

lemxam said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > I graduated Uni and started working at the age of 19. To all those who were wondering. Hahaha!
> ...


Would like to add some more.. Into this..
Being offshore they want job offer from Regional Employer
Lol I mean who are already there also don't get proper job into their field and they want job offer form 491
And if they want it why they have introduced 494 employer sponsor visa?
And where the hell they will keep quota of 18,000 for 491 & 494?
I mean every state Each and every state has increased their critera..
NSW has been Working with RDAs' since 15 years and now NSW will give invites..
I just don't understand..
What's going on in DHA's mind..
Why they all are playing with all subclass visas?


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

jbhifi said:


> No invitation yet... i am general accountant with 100 points ...


Hey buddy have you received the invite after your above post.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GG no invite. 90 points software engineer DOE 10 september 2019


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

age: 30
edu: 15 + 5 + 5 (regional) = 25
PTE: 20
NAATI + PY: 10
Single: 10

DOE: 16/11 12:43 pm
Occpuation: Systems Analyst 261112

Invited at 95 

Congrats everyone, thank you for all the updates and help provided by everyone on this site and all the best to everyone waiting. Hopefully more invites are sent out in the following months.


----------



## jbhifi (Oct 3, 2019)

Yeah updated news, yes i got the invitation finally ! 

General accountant 100 points


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

jbhifi said:


> Yeah updated news, yes i got the invitation finally !
> 
> General accountant 100 points


congrats!!!


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

I urgently need to find a few of skilled wives to increase my points. Anyone knows available ones?


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

jbhifi said:


> Yeah updated news, yes i got the invitation finally !
> 
> General accountant 100 points


Hey Buddy congrats. plz reply your DOE? 
and also plz clarify if 100 points is including everthing? like single/spouse points?


----------



## jbhifi (Oct 3, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> jbhifi said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah updated news, yes i got the invitation finally !
> ...


Hi yes 

My doe is 19/nov/2019

Here is the breakdown
Age 30
Study 20
Regional 5
Py + naati 10
Work 5
English 20
Single 10 

General accountant

Thanks


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

jbhifi said:


> Hi yes
> 
> My doe is 19/nov/2019
> 
> ...



Imagine being this perfect to get invited as accountant

Congrats dude
You worked hard you got it eace:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> For everyone speculating the invites
> 
> If they invite less people the cut off will be 95
> If they invite more people (less than 1000) the cut off for pro-rata will be 95 (accountants will be 100) and non-pro rata will be 90


As predicted eace:

Have said on numerous occasions that the cut-off would be 95 for December round


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > For everyone speculating the invites
> ...



Hectic! So how did you predict this? And is there any chance for 90 pointers on January?

With 491 family sponsorship, does that Trump state requirements?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Wafz said:


> Hectic! So how did you predict this? And is there any chance for 90 pointers on January?
> 
> With 491 family sponsorship, does that Trump state requirements?


Just simple logic bro, I was told off the last time I said that the december round only 95 pointers will be invited. 

Lets see what iscah says on the number of invites and their new estimates

P.S they are wrong in most cases, lets see how that goes

491 family sponsor you already scoring +15 points right? Not too much sure about 491 because I cannot apply for 491 so I don't look at 491


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

lemxam said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > I graduated Uni and started working at the age of 19. To all those who were wondering. Hahaha!
> ...


Are you sure that tackle the scam PTE test is a proven of English speaking ability like native? If it is, why DHA set competent English level equal to who currently held majority English speaking passport?


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Guys, please advise- I am an offshore 85 pointer Software engineer (Wife is an Electronics engineer) and I can only get to 90 points after 8 months from now [as I will get 8years of outside Australia experience]. What else should I be considering to increase my points now other than NAATI? is 491 visa worth considering?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Hi, was there any official information regarding the ceiling value? or the total invitations that DHA plans to grant this year? Just wanted to understand if there is still hope..


As I read somewhere. They have already invited around 4k people this year. 
They had a ceiling of 18k but it was cut down to 16k around Sep/ Oct. 
Note: Ceiling is just ceiling. It doesn't mean that they will reduce the cut off point just to meet the ceiling. That's what they clearly stated. 
For example, the ceiling last year was 43k, they ended up with only 23k ITA by the end of July 2019.


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

Congratulations!

I am just wondering why your doe is 19/11 not 16/11? I just want to see if 100 pointers for accountants have been cleared or not. Cheers!



uk25 said:


> jbhifi said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah updated news, yes i got the invitation finally !
> ...


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Guys, please advise- I am an offshore 85 pointer Software engineer (Wife is an Electronics engineer) and I can only get to 90 points after 8 months from now [as I will get 8years of outside Australia experience]. What else should I be considering to increase my points now other than NAATI? is 491 visa worth considering?


Yes apply, and live in gold coast or adelaide or canberra


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Just simple logic bro, I was told off the last time I said that the december round only 95 pointers will be invited.
> 
> Lets see what iscah says on the number of invites and their new estimates
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

What is your prediction from Jan to June? Curious to know.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

jbhifi said:


> Hi yes
> 
> My doe is 19/nov/2019
> 
> ...



Congrats once gain Buddy, you have earned it. 
I'm only missing that 5 regional points, I'm on 95. Exhausted and frustrated with the system.
After wasting hundreds and thousands of dollars and wasting my golden years of life, still no invite in sight. 
my DOE is 22/9/2019.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> As I read somewhere. They have already invited around 4k people this year.
> They had a ceiling of 18k but it was cut down to 16k around Sep/ Oct.
> Note: Ceiling is just ceiling. It doesn't mean that they will reduce the cut off point just to meet the ceiling. That's what they clearly stated.
> For example, the ceiling last year was 43k, they ended up with only 23k ITA by the end of July 2019.


This is spot on, the sooner people realize this, the sooner they know the reality, 189 is doomed


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> As I read somewhere. They have already invited around 4k people this year.
> They had a ceiling of 18k but it was cut down to 16k around Sep/ Oct.
> Note: Ceiling is just ceiling. It doesn't mean that they will reduce the cut off point just to meet the ceiling. That's what they clearly stated.
> For example, the ceiling last year was 43k, they ended up with only 23k ITA by the end of July 2019.


Thank you for the reply. Just a query regarding your point- "Ceiling is just ceiling. It doesn't mean that they will reduce the cut off point just to meet the ceiling"

What is the cut off point this time, and who declares it? Also, could you please tell me where you read that the ceiling was cut down from 18k to 16k?


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

hannahng21 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I am just wondering why your doe is 19/11 not 16/11? I just want to see if 100 pointers for accountants have been cleared or not. Cheers!


Hey, Are you sitting on 95 points as well? What is your DOE?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

rajyxavier said:


> Got invited for 491 (family sponsored) at 100points by WA.


Congrats .. what is your job code.


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

Yes 95 points doe 19/8/19


Lay Lee said:


> hannahng21 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Thank you for the reply. Just a query regarding your point- "Ceiling is just ceiling. It doesn't mean that they will reduce the cut off point just to meet the ceiling"
> 
> What is the cut off point this time, and who declares it? Also, could you please tell me where you read that the ceiling was cut down from 18k to 16k?


In Sep or Oct, they announced the commencement of 491 visa and they stated that an additional 2k spots would be deducted from skilled independent and moved to regional. 
Secondly, the cut off point this time hasn't been announced yet. We will need to wait for their official release. However, I read from a lawyer's post, DoHa stated that ceiling is just to ensure that they will not go over that number, it is not a target to be met. Hence, they will not deduct the cut-off points if by the end of the year, they haven't met that ceiling. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Newsletter_256.pdf


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

hannahng21 said:


> Yes 95 points doe 19/8/19
> 
> 
> Lay Lee said:
> ...


 am waiting at 95 as well. 
DOE 14/8/19. I thought the Nov point change would limit accountant points at 95 but I guess I was wrong. 🤔


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

uk25 said:


> am waiting at 95 as well.
> DOE 14/8/19. I thought the Nov point change would limit accountant points at 95 but I guess I was wrong. 🤔


Mine is 95 points and DOE 22/09/2019.

I wonder how many more are in same boat.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes apply, and live in gold coast or adelaide or canberra


Thank you for the reply! I have never been to Australia, but living in Canberra doesn't seem to be a bad idea to me considering the software related jobs available there. Any idea why still not many Software professionals sitting at 85 points are applying for 491 visa?


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

DOE 14/8/19. I thought the Nov point change would limit accountant points at 95 but I guess I was wrong. 🤔[/QUOTE]

There are people gaining 5 points regional after Nov. Thats why it comes to 100. I only hope they have been cleared in this round


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> uk25 said:
> 
> 
> > am waiting at 95 as well.
> ...




I am 95 and DOE is July 2019


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Thank you for the reply! I have never been to Australia, but living in Canberra doesn't seem to be a bad idea to me considering the software related jobs available there. Any idea why still not many Software professionals sitting at 85 points are applying for 491 visa?


Lots of IT job in Gold Coast, probably the most


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

*95 is the new 85?*

Just browsed through the comments on this channel. I am waiting for 189 on 90 points as well for 261313 - no invite yet.

Looks like 95 in the revised point system is equivalent to 85 in the previous point system. 

I think the picture will be clearer in the Jan 2020 invitation round.


----------



## jbhifi (Oct 3, 2019)

hannahng21 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I am just wondering why your doe is 19/11 not 16/11? I just want to see if 100 pointers for accountants have been cleared or not. Cheers!
> 
> ...



Hi, because of the new definition of regional area, i needed to update my regional point manually. 

Single points were updated automatically on 16 Nov 
And then i manually updated my regional study points on 19 Nov 😉

Thank you


----------



## sidharth.chandrasekhar (Dec 2, 2019)

seeker10 said:


> Just browsed through the comments on this channel. I am waiting for 189 on 90 points as well for 261313 - no invite yet.
> 
> Looks like 95 in the revised point system is equivalent to 85 in the previous point system.
> 
> I think the picture will be clearer in the Jan 2020 invitation round.


I also have the same nominated occupation with 90 points- no invites yest. However people on 85 points last month cannot have more than 90 points according to the revised point system unless they are unmarried. So assuming the cut off is still 90 but may be fewer number of invites in Dec 2019.
Experts can comment!


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

hannahng21 said:


> DOE 14/8/19. I thought the Nov point change would limit accountant points at 95 but I guess I was wrong. 🤔


There are people gaining 5 points regional after Nov. Thats why it comes to 100. I only hope they have been cleared in this round[/QUOTE]

Let's hope all of them got cleared in this round. 🤞


----------



## sidharth.chandrasekhar (Dec 2, 2019)

jbhifi said:


> Yeah updated news, yes i got the invitation finally !
> 
> General accountant 100 points


Can you please tell from which mail address you got the invitation?


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Lots of IT job in Gold Coast, probably the most


Hi, Just read that you can't work in Gold coast with a 491 visa.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Hi, Just read that you can't work in Gold coast with a 491 visa.


Where?


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Where?


https://www.visabureau.com/news/new-subclass-491-and-191-skilled-visas

I realized it could be wrong, and tried checking in the below official site, but I don't understand what those region numbers are..

https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-offshore/


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> https://www.visabureau.com/news/new-subclass-491-and-191-skilled-visas
> 
> I realized it could be wrong, and tried checking in the below official site, but I don't understand what those region numbers are..
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-offshore/


Hi Mate,

Which job code you want to apply?


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

uk25 said:


> There are people gaining 5 points regional after Nov. Thats why it comes to 100. I only hope they have been cleared in this round


Let's hope all of them got cleared in this round. 🤞[/QUOTE]

I have heard Auditors got invited with 95 points DOE in May.
My DOE 22/9. HOpefully in Jan or Feb

Any Auditor got invited and what points and DOE? here? or anyone knows of one? Plz


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

sidharth.chandrasekhar said:


> I also have the same nominated occupation with 90 points- no invites yest. However people on 85 points last month cannot have more than 90 points according to the revised point system unless they are unmarried. So assuming the cut off is still 90 but may be fewer number of invites in Dec 2019.
> Experts can comment!


Actually people with 85 last month can have 10 additional points in another way - if they have a skilled+English competent spouse. However, I reckon the numbers will be very small unless fake EOIs are still persisting.

The only logical explanation could be that it's a small round. If it's a big round, then at least a few of the 500ish 90 pointers should have got the invite.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

adumithu said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Which job code you want to apply?


Hi Adumithu,

My job code is 261313 and my wife's job code is 233411. Including my spouse's points I have 85 points for 189 visa. I am now considering applying for 491 visa of Queensland [may be other states too], because the 189 prospects doesn't seem bright. Currently trying to understand the negative opinions about 491 visa because the ability to work in Canberra and Gold Coast with it doesn't seem to be a bad idea to me.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> Thank you for the reply! I have never been to Australia, but living in Canberra doesn't seem to be a bad idea to me considering the software related jobs available there. Any idea why still not many Software professionals sitting at 85 points are applying for 491 visa?


Canberra most it jobs require security clearance which is given to citizens only

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Hi Adumithu,
> 
> My job code is 261313 and my wife's job code is 233411. Including my spouse's points I have 85 points for 189 visa. I am now considering applying for 491 visa of Queensland [may be other states too], because the 189 prospects doesn't seem bright. Currently trying to understand the negative opinions about 491 visa because the ability to work in Canberra and Gold Coast with it doesn't seem to be a bad idea to me.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Mate,

Check in this link for the job codes that is open for Queensland offshore candidates.

For 261313 it is not open. I am also not seeing 233411.

Hope this is helpful.

https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

adumithu said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Check in this link for the job codes that is open for Queensland offshore candidates.
> 
> ...


Sadly, that was helpful!  Thank you Adumithu..


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Is visitor visa an option for extending time to stay in Australia till in invite or no ?


----------



## sidharth.chandrasekhar (Dec 2, 2019)

seeker10 said:


> Actually people with 85 last month can have 10 additional points in another way - if they have a skilled+English competent spouse. However, I reckon the numbers will be very small unless fake EOIs are still persisting.
> 
> The only logical explanation could be that it's a small round. If it's a big round, then at least a few of the 500ish 90 pointers should have got the invite.


Yes I agree. Lets hope we will get it ASAP.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

SLPQ said:


> Is visitor visa an option for extending time to stay in Australia till in invite or no ?


No

Only Student Visa, Work Visa


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

does anyone know if 100s are cleared for 221111 (General Accountants) ?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Are there any 491s available for Queensland or Canberra for offshore 261312?


----------



## akash1991 (Jun 22, 2016)

jbhifi said:


> Hi, because of the new definition of regional area, i needed to update my regional point manually.
> 
> Single points were updated automatically on 16 Nov
> And then i manually updated my regional study points on 19 Nov 😉
> ...


Hey Mate,
If you don't mind me asking how did you deduce that you are eligible for points for regional area studies? Would you please let us know which regional area and when did you finish your studies? 

Appreciate your help. 

Thanks


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

akash1991 said:


> Hey Mate,
> If you don't mind me asking how did you deduce that you are eligible for points for regional area studies? Would you please let us know which regional area and when did you finish your studies?
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> ...


You will get 5 points if you completed study in a designated regional area and meet the Australian Study Requirement. The list of postcodes for new designated regional areas can be found here. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ia/regional-migration/eligible-regional-areas


----------



## Nick Nazar (Dec 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> No
> 
> Only Student Visa, Work Visa


No, you can extend your stay with 600, that is what I am doing now. there is no condition to applying for another visa after that. But you won't have a work permit.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

zak88 said:


> You will get 5 points if you completed study in a designated regional area and meet the Australian Study Requirement. The list of postcodes for new designated regional areas can be found here.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ia/regional-migration/eligible-regional-areas


Addition on the above, you must be staying in regional while studying

Example: people from Sydney going to wollongong uni to study are not eligible for the points

2 conditions

1. Study in regional uni
2. Live in regional area while studying


----------



## bmwdd (Nov 10, 2019)

seeker10 said:


> Actually people with 85 last month can have 10 additional points in another way - if they have a skilled+English competent spouse. However, I reckon the numbers will be very small unless fake EOIs are still persisting.




They are getting 5 points more only, pre point change they’ve already got 5 points for skilled partner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Addition on the above, you must be staying in regional while studying
> 
> Example: people from Sydney going to wollongong uni to study are not eligible for the points
> 
> ...


How long one has to be lived in regional areas? whole duration of their study or at least 2 years?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

zak88 said:


> How long one has to be lived in regional areas? whole duration of their study or at least 2 years?


Whole duration


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

bmwdd said:


> They are getting 5 points more only, pre point change they’ve already got 5 points for skilled partner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, you are right.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Whole duration


What type of doc can be submitted as proof of living in regional areas. I have been living in one of the new regional areas from 2014 till now. I completed study end of 2018. I lived in private student accommodation in 2014 and 2015 and I did not keep any document except my bank statement showing transactions for rent. But I have rental evidence from 2016 until now.

Is that enough evidence?

Thanks,


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

zak88 said:


> What type of doc can be submitted as proof of living in regional areas. I have been living in one of the new regional areas from 2014 till now. I completed study end of 2018. I lived in private student accommodation in 2014 and 2015 and I did not keep any document except my bank statement showing transactions for rent. But I have rental evidence from 2016 until now.
> 
> Is that enough evidence?
> 
> Thanks,


Electric bills, internet bills, rental agreement

When did your course start?

FYI


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Electric bills, internet bills, rental agreement
> 
> When did your course start?
> 
> FYI


Thanks.
Bills were included, I just paid a fixed rent via online transfer or cash. I did receive agreement and receipt for rent paid by cash. Unfortunately, I threw everything :confused2:

But most likely I can contact them again if they can provide me any evidence.

My course started on January 2014.


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > For everyone speculating the invites
> ...



Hi @GandalfandBilbo, 

What's your prediction for 2613 in Jan 20 round? 
Do you think there's any chance for 90 pointer with July 27, 2019 as EOI date?


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

*Iscah*

Iscah's unofficial results are out:

https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-189-skill-select-results-11th-december-2019/


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

I regret leaving my job in software engineering back home and coming to australia to do a two years masters(which added zero value) and since graduation in July 2018 i have been working as a software engineer in sydney. Got 20 for PTE and currently on 90 points for 190 (including State points). Visa expiring in October 2020. It is really unfortunate to see that australian governments are overlooking skilled work experiences for high points which people(especially software engineers) are spending their golden years of age to achieve using stupid things llike PY, regional study, naati etc.

Looking back at my friends from back home who started as same as me and stayed there during all this time working in the software industry and now getting sponsored by USA and german companies based on their skilled experiences, makes me regret i wasted so much time and money in this country and still have to do other silly things like naati to achieve points.

I hope software engineers especially from Pakistan, India, etc realise this and instead of coming here and wasting time build and work on their careers back home. This immigration in this country now seems to be for people who were actually born with the sole objective in their life to collect points

***Apologies for venting out****


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

S.naqvi said:


> I regret leaving my job in software engineering back home and coming to australia to do a two years masters(which added zero value) and since graduation in July 2018 i have been working as a software engineer in sydney. Got 20 for PTE and currently on 90 points for 190 (including State points). Visa expiring in October 2020. It is really unfortunate to see that australian governments are overlooking skilled work experiences for high points which people(especially software engineers) are spending their golden years of age to achieve using stupid things llike PY, regional study, naati etc.
> 
> Looking back at my friends from back home who started as same as me and stayed there during all this time working in the software industry and now getting sponsored by USA and german companies based on their skilled experiences, makes me regret i wasted so much time and money in this country and still have to do other silly things like naati to achieve points.
> 
> ...


When is your doe? My friend got invitation with 90 points doe May this year.


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

veshi said:


> when is your doe? My friend got invitation with 90 points doe may this year.


24/10/2019


----------



## CT9A (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey guys, new to here.
Is there a whatsapp group for 2339?
im sitting at 90 points with a doe of 18/11/2019


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Any whatsapp group for 2613?


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

S.naqvi said:


> I regret leaving my job in software engineering back home and coming to australia to do a two years masters(which added zero value) and since graduation in July 2018 i have been working as a software engineer in sydney. Got 20 for PTE and currently on 90 points for 190 (including State points). Visa expiring in October 2020. It is really unfortunate to see that australian governments are overlooking skilled work experiences for high points which people(especially software engineers) are spending their golden years of age to achieve using stupid things llike PY, regional study, naati etc.
> 
> Looking back at my friends from back home who started as same as me and stayed there during all this time working in the software industry and now getting sponsored by USA and german companies based on their skilled experiences, makes me regret i wasted so much time and money in this country and still have to do other silly things like naati to achieve points.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Don't look back and regret. 

I'm on 85 points (non pro rata / civil engineer) with DOE 11/7/19.

You can only move forward from this experience. 

I packed my bags to come and live on my own in Australia when I was just 16 (25 now) just because I loved this city called Sydney and over the past 9 years felt at home until I started to prepare for the visa with an ultimate goal of settling down in the city I loved.

I feel the door is now well and truly shut for me.

What I also want to say is that the government is mistaken with this whole 'pushing migrants out to regional areas'. 

The only reason I was preparing to become an Australian is because I had the most wonderful time in Sydney, not F*ucking regioanl Sh1thole bogan towns - Plus what the f*uck are we supposed to do to make a living when half the f*ucking regional land is on fire atm LOL

Cya mateeeeeee

Bye now.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

S.naqvi said:


> I regret leaving my job in software engineering back home and coming to australia to do a two years masters(which added zero value) and since graduation in July 2018 i have been working as a software engineer in sydney. Got 20 for PTE and currently on 90 points for 190 (including State points). Visa expiring in October 2020. It is really unfortunate to see that australian governments are overlooking skilled work experiences for high points which people(especially software engineers) are spending their golden years of age to achieve using stupid things llike PY, regional study, naati etc.
> 
> Looking back at my friends from back home who started as same as me and stayed there during all this time working in the software industry and now getting sponsored by USA and german companies based on their skilled experiences, makes me regret i wasted so much time and money in this country and still have to do other silly things like naati to achieve points.
> 
> ...


I can totally feel your frustration. Me myself is so fed up with this crooked system. Always 5 points short, always telling myself just another month. And now being a life scientist, I'm chasing these points just like accountants. No difference now.

I have had enough. Although my life won't be any brighter back home. And what I can tell you is that USA is even more difficult to migrate and Germany, after all, is not an English-speaking country.

Anyway, I've already chosen this, nothing I can do but stick to the plan.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

need advice

when i submitted my EOI back in july i updated my working details ( work commence date) but did not put the end date of work because it was an ongoing job. Now today i received an email saying my EOI has been updated (extra 5 points) because it has been one year since i started work.

Now my question is i was working 20+ hours till september and now i am not working 20 hours because of my student visa. Should i leave the EOI as it is or should i update it again. i wonder if i’ll update it, it will change DOE. please advise 
thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

S.naqvi said:


> I regret leaving my job in software engineering back home and coming to australia to do a two years masters(which added zero value) and since graduation in July 2018 i have been working as a software engineer in sydney. Got 20 for PTE and currently on 90 points for 190 (including State points). Visa expiring in October 2020. It is really unfortunate to see that australian governments are overlooking skilled work experiences for high points which people(especially software engineers) are spending their golden years of age to achieve using stupid things llike PY, regional study, naati etc.
> 
> Looking back at my friends from back home who started as same as me and stayed there during all this time working in the software industry and now getting sponsored by USA and german companies based on their skilled experiences, makes me regret i wasted so much time and money in this country and still have to do other silly things like naati to achieve points.
> 
> ...


Well I had a bright future back home with plenty of things to develop myself. And decided to go master 2 years, paid 70k tuition fee in top uni here. And now all of my points are going to be wasted like yours. Doing stupid things like CCL PTE... Most of my friends had settled down with pretty much everything back home, money, career, lifestyle,... and I am here following doing unstable things with unstable future and pay top premium price for every single thing in life (transport, health, education, rent,...) and would be blamed on whenever something **** happens (oh you see how the pm would say when congestion was a serious issue in cities because they haven't built infrastructure to keep up with current pace? then the people like us who paid full fare premium fees to everything would be the first ones to blame on  ) . 
Not to be negative guys but this is unfair. And they don't care.
So let's say forget about 189, 95p is ridiculous for non-pro data guys when we have no choice of PY.
I already had a back up plan and I guessed everyone shouldn't put all eggs on the 189 bag any more. it's pretty much dead now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jattt said:


> need advice
> 
> when i submitted my EOI back in july i updated my working details ( work commence date) but did not put the end date of work because it was an ongoing job. Now today i received an email saying my EOI has been updated (extra 5 points) because it has been one year since i started work.
> 
> ...


Once you have got extra 5 points, the date of effect has been reset to today


If you leave it as it is, and you get the invite , then your application may be rejected for over claiming points 
I presume you are not entitled to claim points for this 1 year as you have not worked full time

Edit the EOI asa so that it reflects the correct situation 

Cheers


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Hey,
> 
> Don't look back and regret.
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for all of you guys. This is crap.. I reckon the whole regional is gonna be a flop.. everything will reopen slowly when they don't have enough money.. 

your comment about bogan towns was gold! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello.

Has anyone already requested the FOI for November 2019? May we have a copy? Thank you. 😊


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

cnflwy said:


> I feel sorry for all of you guys. This is crap.. I reckon the whole regional is gonna be a flop.. everything will reopen slowly when they don't have enough money..
> 
> your comment about bogan towns was gold! :clap2::clap2:


The whole moving migrants (particularly IT people) to a regional area was a stupid idea from the onset.

Don't know what the DHA was thinking.

They might as well close the 189 program altogether if they think migrants are the problem in the big 3 cities.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

kunsal said:


> The whole moving migrants (particularly IT people) to a regional area was a stupid idea from the onset.
> 
> Don't know what the DHA was thinking.
> 
> They might as well close the 189 program altogether if they think migrants are the problem in the big 3 cities.


Tell me about it.

I think 491 will be a big failure. Pushing people to regional areas will not work. The government needs to create job opportunities in regional areas first by incentivising businesses and companies to set up their places there. Once there are plenty of job opportunities, migrants will automatically follow suit. You can' t just dump people in the desert.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denominator said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> I think 491 will be a big failure. Pushing people to regional areas will not work. The government needs to create job opportunities in regional areas first by incentivising businesses and companies to set up their places there. Once there are plenty of job opportunities, migrants will automatically follow suit. You can' t just dump people in the desert.


Applicants are ready to apply even today without job prospects also

The only hurdle is that the states are asking for a confirmed job offer for sponsorship 
The moment the states relax this requirement, there will be thousands of applications lodged for 491

Cheers


----------



## Tidus89 (Nov 28, 2019)

I've just quit my job recently to focus on PTE and even with 90 points after getting extra 10 points I still wonder how long I have to wait to get the invitation. The cut off points continue to go up but smaller invitations are issued. Is their purpose really to attract high skilled workers? 80, 85, 90 pts not enough? while the pass mark is just 65.


----------



## dondey (Dec 6, 2019)

kunsal said:


> cnflwy said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for all of you guys. This is crap.. I reckon the whole regional is gonna be a flop.. everything will reopen slowly when they don't have enough money..
> ...


This Au dream is now an absolute fantasy, an expensive fantasy specially for offshore applicants ., PTE is a scam, and Naati is a stupid idea if one is offshore( and for some onshore) , and currently sitting only at 75-80-points, or even 85 if pro rata. Au government should be ethical and humane enough not to accept Naati bookings if the applicant is offshore and 5 points addition will not make any difference. While it is true that being an Au PR is a privilege, this country has done too much injustice by being not transparent of their migration plans. I hope Karma is on its way.
Many were already deceived by PTE , Naati, and whether some people admit it or not, they choose to be blind because they have started investing in this Au dream, I myself included- months- years of waiting, and the surest to happen now is EOI, PTE and Naati expiration, points going down because of age and experience if not within the last 10 years.. Gone are the good days where waiting for ITA was a real thing. Basing on the trend, from these current times onward, we know by discernment, that mostly are only waiting for nothing.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

S.naqvi said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > when is your doe? My friend got invitation with 90 points doe may this year.
> ...


Ok. I think you should probably get it in around 3-4 months.


----------



## aurrr (Nov 6, 2019)

dondey said:


> While it is true that being an Au PR is a privilege


PR is not a privilege. It's a mutual agreement. AU gives you PR and high quality of life in exchange of your skills. I think it's very wrong to look at AU PR as just a privilege as it puts you a miserable position. Try to think about it the other way as well - AU should be happy, we as skilled professionals, want to move there and not to Canada or Europe. Also, take note that AU used to be a lot easier to get it with direct PR than Europe and also Canada.

Don't know what you mean PTE is a scam? It's very straightforward and fair test. If anything, the proficient/superior bounds for PTE are a lot lower than for IELTS and TOEFL.

Though in general I do agree they should be more transparent and revise a lot of rules. NAATI is outdated for current situation o and there's too little emphasis on work experience. Also DHA website could be a lot clearer and it could save people time wasted searching answers on forums like this.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

aurrr said:


> PR is not a privilege. It's a mutual agreement. AU gives you PR and high quality of life in exchange of your skills. I think it's very wrong to look at AU PR as just a privilege as it puts you a miserable position. Try to think about it the other way as well - AU should be happy, we as skilled professionals, want to move there and not to Canada or Europe. Also, take note that AU used to be a lot easier to get it with direct PR than Europe and also Canada.
> 
> Don't know what you mean PTE is a scam? It's very straightforward and fair test. If anything, the proficient/superior bounds for PTE are a lot lower than for IELTS and TOEFL.
> 
> Though in general I do agree they should be more transparent and revise a lot of rules. NAATI is outdated for current situation o and there's too little emphasis on work experience. Also DHA website could be a lot clearer and it could save people time wasted searching answers on forums like this.


I would say PTE is a scam as well. I don't mean to offend anyone. Or be insensitive. I got PTE first try and got superior english. I don't mean to blow my own horn. But my english is quite good. Learning english came easy because I was bilingual already for most of my life. I grew up in Italy and knew Bangla at home. So picking up a new language was easier when I was younger.

But what PTE did is that it gave a chance for people who don't really have superior english to get superior english. That in turn ended up pushing the cut offs or has been one of the contribuiting factors as to why the cut off went so high. It's like getting superior PTE means jack **** because everybody can get it and they can try any time of the day.

It angers me that there are some people that are in australia and have PR but can barely piece sentence together in english and their accent is incomprehensible at best.

Sorry for my rant but I feel like a lot of the things we are doing now don't mean much cause they're easy to get. DHA still needs to select somehow right? so the cutoffs keeps getting harder and harder to get.

PTE to me it's not even an english test anymore. PTE to me seems like how to trick the algorithm behind it to give you the right points which is dumb in and of itself.

I do not think IELTS is perfect either. IELTS is a bit too bs as well.

Anyhow rant over sorry guys you can all go home.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Jattt said:


> need advice
> 
> when i submitted my EOI back in july i updated my working details ( work commence date) but did not put the end date of work because it was an ongoing job. Now today i received an email saying my EOI has been updated (extra 5 points) because it has been one year since i started work.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, you can claim work experience even if you are working 20 hours per week. So it should be all good.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-december-2019-estimates/

Estimates!


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-december-2019-estimates/
> 
> Estimates!


"as predicted professions went up by 10 points" 

BULL$HIT. they predicted 5, 10 happened. I think most migration agents do this. They give hope to the most vulnerable people then crush their hopes so they can string them along for more fees and more money so they can push them to the new flavour of the month bs.


----------



## ImmiAspirant (Dec 11, 2019)

So frustrated now... I have 95 points for a non pro rata occupation, DOE is 6 Dec 2019 yet still no invite .


----------



## aurrr (Nov 6, 2019)

Wafz said:


> It angers me that there are some people that are in australia and have PR but can barely piece sentence together in english and their accent is incomprehensible at best.


In my opinion Proficient should be the minimum for which you get 0 points. Then 10 for Superior. Though if that were the case I'd never get an invitation with current situation haha. But then again - experience is way underrated. 10yr skilled work is miles miles better than superior PTE, NAATI, PY and education. It's a long topic really, the whole grading could be improved.

Regarding language, partners should be required to have Proficient as well. Competent PTE is like super simple. I also don't understand how DHA allows for VAC2 payments (or how it makes sense for people to pay for it few times more than for any English test). If you're going to migrate permanently to English speaking country you should be required to speak it with ease.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Wafz said:


> I would say PTE is a scam as well. I don't mean to offend anyone. Or be insensitive. I got PTE first try and got superior english. I don't mean to blow my own horn. But my english is quite good. Learning english came easy because I was bilingual already for most of my life. I grew up in Italy and knew Bangla at home. So picking up a new language was easier when I was younger.
> 
> But what PTE did is that it gave a chance for people who don't really have superior english to get superior english. That in turn ended up pushing the cut offs or has been one of the contribuiting factors as to why the cut off went so high. It's like getting superior PTE means jack **** because everybody can get it and they can try any time of the day.
> 
> ...


I'd be surprised if an English test (irrespective if it's IETLS or PTE or something else) gives you a "Superior English" score. Not trying to be rude - but the word is English (not english) and the country is Australia (not australia). I'll just ignore a number of other spelling mistakes (like 'contribuiting') because I don't want to sound rude  Good luck mate!


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Time for Jan'20 thread...


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

ozlife said:


> I'd be surprised if an English test (irrespective if it's IETLS or PTE or something else) gives you a "Superior English" score. Not trying to be rude - but the word is English (not english) and the country is Australia (not australia). I'll just ignore a number of other spelling mistakes (like 'contribuiting') because I don't want to sound rude  Good luck mate!


Oh cute. I didn't know writing for a forum post was like writing a letter to the president.

Cry me a river. "I'll just ignore a number of other spelling mistakes" mate get a life.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

aurrr said:


> In my opinion Proficient should be the minimum for which you get 0 points. Then 10 for Superior. Though if that were the case I'd never get an invitation with current situation haha. But then again - experience is way underrated. 10yr skilled work is miles miles better than superior PTE, NAATI, PY and education. It's a long topic really, the whole grading could be improved.
> 
> Regarding language, partners should be required to have Proficient as well. Competent PTE is like super simple. I also don't understand how DHA allows for VAC2 payments (or how it makes sense for people to pay for it few times more than for any English test). If you're going to migrate permanently to English speaking country you should be required to speak it with ease.


I agree. But it is what it is. I'm currently working for a government department, and the ****ery there is comical at best. That's just how human nature is. We don't live in an ideal world, and we never will. Just gotta adapt I guess.


----------



## kingandqueen (Dec 11, 2019)

I am kinda in the same boat that you were. I have 85 points for ICT security with DOE June '19, i don't see any invite in the months to come. Hence almost finalized on doing masters while my husband can work at Australia. That must give us some buffer. 
Now i'm getting double thoughts.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Is there a Jan 2020 thread?


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Is there a Jan 2020 thread?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...nvitations-january-2020-a-2.html#post15007174


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Well I'm out of the 189 game now. I'll apply for a 186.


Why would you even go through the pain of attempting a 189 if you have the opportunity to apply for a 186???


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

I think 189 has no future and I should start focusing on 491, but looks like I do not qualify for any state, My Case

262112 ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST with 85 points and no relevant work experience yet,
Masters in IT from sydney (20 points)
PY from Sydney (5 Points)
79 each in PTE (20 Points)
Single (10 points)
age (30 Points)
Total 85

Looks like 491 is not for people living onshore in sydney, you either have to be offshore or worked in regional area for 12 months or Study for 12 months from a regional area.

Looks like onshore students who already spent years in cities like Sydney have to start every thing from scratch. Its sad but looks like all this hardwork is a waste.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

ali.vmware said:


> I think 189 has no future and I should start focusing on 491, but looks like I do not qualify for any state, My Case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say people living offshore, do you mean in Australia but outside Sydney, or outside Australia? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Tidus89 said:


> I've just quit my job recently to focus on PTE and even with 90 points after getting extra 10 points I still wonder how long I have to wait to get the invitation. The cut off points continue to go up but smaller invitations are issued. Is their purpose really to attract high skilled workers? 80, 85, 90 pts not enough? while the pass mark is just 65.


Why the heck you left your job for PTE? You could have easily prepared for the test while working. PTE is simple and isn't such a difficult test that needs 8 to 10 hours of studies every day.


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

veshi said:


> S.naqvi said:
> 
> 
> > I regret leaving my job in software engineering back home and coming to australia to do a two years masters(which added zero value) and since graduation in July 2018 i have been working as a software engineer in sydney. Got 20 for PTE and currently on 90 points for 190 (including State points). Visa expiring in October 2020. It is really unfortunate to see that australian governments are overlooking skilled work experiences for high points which people(especially software engineers) are spending their golden years of age to achieve using stupid things llike PY, regional study, naati etc.
> ...


Sorry for the double post...

Could you please confirm if your friend got a Dec invite for 189 visa in 2613 job code at 90 points and DOE of May 2019


----------



## Tidus89 (Nov 28, 2019)

mailgrvc said:


> Why the heck you left your job for PTE? You could have easily prepared for the test while working. PTE is simple and isn't such a difficult test that needs 8 to 10 hours of studies every day.


I wish it could be that easy to me. There are people in my country who took more than 30 times to pass PTE 79. It just not simple to everyone including me... that's why I have to take the risk.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

December invitation round result is out...if anyone is still interested...

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> December invitation round result is out...if anyone is still interested...
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


115 -110-105 - how can someone reach there on the earth... !!!!!!!!:noidea:


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

ParoP said:


> 115 -110-105 - how can someone reach there on the earth... !!!!!!!!:noidea:


These people are called superhuman or could be Alien from other planets


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

ParoP said:


> 115 -110-105 - how can someone reach there on the earth... !!!!!!!!:noidea:


I would call it super inflation in points requirement...


Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Guys if they are to close the 189, as it seems they might given what a total disaster it currently is, are they likely to at least work through those of us in the queue? Or just close it and say good luck finding an alternative?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Ciaran88 said:


> Guys if they are to close the 189, as it seems they might given what a total disaster it currently is, are they likely to at least work through those of us in the queue? Or just close it and say good luck finding an alternative?


Officially they can't close it. But the message is clear. They don't need more migrants as of now. 
It's better to prioritise your Plan B sooner than later.

Good luck!!


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

tnk009 said:


> Ciaran88 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys if they are to close the 189, as it seems they might given what a total disaster it currently is, are they likely to at least work through those of us in the queue? Or just close it and say good luck finding an alternative?
> ...


So do you expect them to basically drag out the timer on most people in the queue so that their EOIs time out? I have until May 2021 but at this rate even that seems unlikely.

Will definitely go for my Plan abs but it’s such a strange situation with the 189. It’s unreal how much it has changed in such a short space of time.


----------

